# Vorzüge VorzAMP PURE II - review and impressions



## shigzeo

PURE II+ is now available. I have written about it at ohm image.
  
  
 I've had this on my desk and plugged somewhat indirectly into my ears since November. I took my precious time to finish reviewing it. Now I'm done. I put up a review at headfi, too, but because we don't have a place for PURE II yet, it is up under PURE I reviews. Oh well. I think reviews should pour in soon enough. My comparatively short one will have to suffice for now. 
  
*ohmage: sound*
  
 This thing is the best portable headphone amp I've heard to date. It does nothing wrong, nothing. Industry-leading noise floor. Industry-leading stereo image. Industry-leading drive-to-low-impedance resolution and fidelity. There are no earphones/portable headphones that stymie this amp. Its lowest levels of performance (when under intense load) equal or better many amps' best performance when driving no load. Yesterday's PURE and DUO were chained to gain stages that buggered sensitive-eared listeners. Pair a W4 or worse, a Shure SE500 or Sleek Audio CT7 with the old PURE or DUO and at lowest L/R balance volume settings, sensitive-eared people had to listen to their music at 5-8dB above their comfort levels. I am one of those. PURE II does away with that. The new gain stage not only fractionates the PURE II's output into low, medium, and high gain settings, control over each setting is better spread over the course of the volume-pot's throw. Today's PURE II has the best spread of gain I've seen yet in a portable amp. Because noise floor is so low, the noise of your source can be almost completely eliminated. 
  
 And this badboy's output is easily able to keep up with the likes of the best portable sources out there. It will never be the bottleneck in your system that other, lesser, amps can become. 
  
 If you want me to effuse, I'll do it in the responses to this thread. This thing is amazing. I loved the old VorzAMPs. I am addicted to the new PURE II. 
  
*ohmage: polish*
  
 For the most part, PURE II is built as well as its forebears. Countersunk everything, single-bolt sizes, nice paint job and great box. Accessories are clever and Vorzüge are keen on environmental standards. Bettering the PURE II will be hard or impossible for most companies out there.
  
*porridge: polish*
  
 The gotcha to all of this is that there has been a bit of cost cutting. The old channel-marked volume pot is replaced by a thin, easily-rubbed-out line of paint. The insides still jiggle a bit. The lamp is much too bright. All of these are easy to address. I'm very surprised that that person lamp is still so blinding, even in daylight settings. This amp is not friendly for nightstand use unless you gaffer tape over the lamp. After that, battery life has dropped to plus 25 hours to less than 12. For a portable amp, that is a stark and divisive mark. For the performance and sound you get from this badboy, however, I think it is a fair trade off. The size of this amp precludes a large-capacity battery. Oh well. I'm down with the current form factor and 9-11 hours is more than enough for a day of listening. 
  
*conclusion*
  
 This isn't merely the best VorzAMP yet, it is the best single-ended portable amp I've ever tested or happened upon in headfi/headphone show meets. Tradeoffs are minimal. What rocks about it really really rocks. I think that will become hot knowledge once this thing gets off of its backorder status.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Been interested in this since seeing it on musica acoustics! Lve to see what others think of it as well. Nice short in sweet review


----------



## shigzeo

I've got enough cop for writing too much. Time to curtail the verbiage and leave what matters. I also can't wait to hear what others say.


----------



## audionewbi

how would this pair with T5p? Thanks for the review


----------



## shigzeo

Well, pairing is a personal thing. In terms of driving power and control, the T5P is chicken soup for the PURE II. This amp doesn't excite high frequency aberrations from tilted headphones. It is the smoothest-sounding high resolution portable amp I've yet used. Smooth, but not at all dark or veiled. Velvety, rich, supple. If that signature jives with your preferences, it should do well with the T5P. I have no idea of your preferences so I cannot say that it pairs well with the T5P or not.


----------



## audionewbi

That is a fair point, I am interested to compare it against 627x.


----------



## feverfive

My Pure II is supposed ship on the 13th. I ordered directly from Vorzuge. I have been curious about this amp for awhile & this new & improved version made me jump (looking for an alternative to my Rx MK-III-b, which is a beast btw).


----------



## shigzeo

The MKIII-B has more power for low and high current high-ohm headphones. But low current high ohm and portable/IEMs... PURE II all the way.


----------



## feverfive

My Pure II was delivered yesterday.  I've only had a chance to charge** once, and use it for ~3 hours.  I am struck by how small it is.  Finish is impeccable.  I won't comment on sound because my DAP (RWAK100) is on its way back to me (sent it back to Vinnie for the S mod...almost a year after I had him do the output stage mod), and I am reduced to using my iPod Classic in the meantime (no CLAS or anything).
  
 **Re: charging-- I had it plugged in (using the included AC adapter) for >3.5 hours out of the box.  The red LED on the box alternated bright red, then dim red, then off, repeatedly.  I kept waiting for the light to turn off completely as the charging instructions on Vorzuge's site said it would once done charging.  I also plugged directly into USB port of my Macbook Pro retina, and the same rear panel LED lighting scheme occurred:  bright red>dim red>off, repeat.    I'm logging time in use right now (just don't have time to listen for long stretches this week), and will attempt another charge when the initial charge runs down.
  
 Early impressions are very favorable.  I also own the ALO Rx-MKIII-B & Headstage Arrow 4G.  Once I get my RWAK100-S back, I'll listen more critically.


----------



## feverfive

So I'm spending some time w/ the Pure II today.  I'm using it w/ my RWAK100-S that I just got back today (had Vinnie do the S mod) & my Shure SRH1540 (these don't seem to get much love here, but oh well...I like them).
  
 I'm still having issues charging my Pure II.  Initial charge wouldn't complete, light kept alternating between bright>dim> off, rinse & repeat the whole time I tried charging the first night I had it.  Over two nights, it lasted only 5 hours & 45 minutes total when the amp just died.  I tried re-charging while I slept last night, same thing:  light kept alternating bright>dim>off, and was still doing it when I woke up this morning, ~7 hours later. I unplugged, and plugged into the USB port of my Macbook Pro retina, and same thing: light kept alternating.  I then unplugged, switched amp on then off, re-plugged into USB port, and the red LED stayed lit, and finally turned off after a little over an hour.
  
 I am listening again now, and logging usage time to see how long the battery lasts.
  
 I am playing mostly 16/44 ALAC out of my RWAK100-S, and I do have some higher res 24/96 flac that I'll try as I listen more.
  
 I think the RWAK100-S might need a little bit of burn-in as well....  Initially?  WOW!!!  The bass.  Dynamic.  Impactful.  This little amp brings the goods when it comes to dynamics for sure, going from quiet passages, to crescendos w/ zero problem.  I am also a bit amazed that I am hearing treble response that I hadn't quite heard previously on the SRH1540.  The top end has a bit more presence to me.
  
 Hopefully my issues with charging are sorted out.  Time will tell as I log how long the second charge lasts.  I've already sent an inquiry to Vorzuge about this, so I guess I'll get to test their customer service now.
  

  
_*EDIT:  Vorzuge customer service responded pretty quickly.  They seemed to want to blame the limited voltage of my Macbook Pro retina's USB port, but I only tried that for a short time; the bulk of time trying to charge was from a wall outlet.  Anyway, they are sending me a new charger.  I hope that fixes things, because I love how this little beast sounds.*_


----------



## shigzeo

Thanks for the update. I hope your charging problems get fixed. I love this amp, too.


----------



## Mimouille

I wonder how this would pair with my ZX1...*devil of temptation appears on shoulder*.


----------



## feverfive

I've now got ~40 hours on my Pure II, and the charging problems were sorted out simply by using a different charging cable (the one that shipped w/ the amp is defective somehow).  I am also re-charging by using an external battery pack (just testing it out before a long trip I am taking in a couple months); it's this one--> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5VAYRU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 I am now getting 8.5 - 9 hours in my RWAK-100-S > Pure II > Earsonics SM64 or Shure SRH1540 rig.  I am still very impressed by sound quality, and I actually prefer the Pure II over my Rx MKIII-b on that basis.  Oh, and correct:  the front panel (white) LED is BRIGHT.  I literally used it as a small flashlight last night.  LMAO, they might be able to gain an extra 30 minutes of play time if they lowered the brightness of this front light!  I am seriously thinking of taking a black Sharpie to it.


----------



## nazrin313

Subscribed... Any comparisons to the portaphile 627x? As ive narrowed down these 2 as my next upgrade portable amp...


----------



## shigzeo

I don't have the 627 but heard it briefly at a recent event. That's not good enough to opine about it versus the PURE II. But everyone I've met loves the PURE II.


----------



## nazrin313

Thanks for that.. Need more impressions before I decide thou these 2 amps will be a significant upgrade as currently im using the c&c bh2 and my fav the elekit tu-hp01


----------



## audionewbi

627x has no wow-factor. What that means is that the sound is non-fatiguing and it is ideal for long session. Superb mid-range and bass but the treble is no bright. It is as best as OPA627 can be implemented on a device of this size.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> 627x has no wow-factor. What that means is that the sound is non-fatiguing and it is ideal for long session. Superb mid-range and bass but the treble is no bright. It is as best as OPA627 can be implemented on a device of this size.




And that means what exactly? The pure2 has that wow factor? Can you elaborate? From all my research so far it is well agreed that the portaphile amp is highly regarded and better than loads of balanced o/p amps out there.. Just now need solid comparisons between the 2...


----------



## shigzeo

There is a lad here in Tokyo with the 627 I think. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## audionewbi

Certain tuning will grabs one attention rights away. They are either bright or bass heavy running which give the perception clarity of analog warm sound. That is not the case for 627x.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> Certain tuning will grabs one attention rights away. They are either bright or bass heavy running which give the perception clarity of analog warm sound. That is not the case for 627x.


 
 Thanks.. I think I understand thou..sadly I cant really demo any audio equipment cos there are no audio shops here in my country. So, I all purchases so far has been based on great reviews here in headfi. So, sadly for me, I gotta buy one time correctly most of the time.
  
 I did however demo's the elekit tu-hp01 and it blew my mind and sounded great with IEMs and for just USD$200 is a great sounding piece of kit. Only downside is that it will only drive up to a maximum of 150ohms. (although rated to 32ohms only)


----------



## audionewbi

nazrin313 said:


> Thanks.. I think I understand thou..sadly I cant really demo any audio equipment cos there are no audio shops here in my country. So, I all purchases so far has been based on great reviews here in headfi. So, sadly for me, I gotta buy one time correctly most of the time.
> 
> I did however demo's the elekit tu-hp01 and it blew my mind and sounded great with IEMs and for just USD$200 is a great sounding piece of kit. Only downside is that it will only drive up to a maximum of 150ohms. (although rated to 32ohms only)


 
 That is the reality for large portion of head-fi community.
  
 Just to inform you he is releasing a new 627, it is said to be smaller.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> That is the reality for large portion of head-fi community.
> 
> Just to inform you he is releasing a new 627, it is said to be smaller.


 
 Lol, yeah from all my readings this is kinda true...sad isnt it? Im so envious of a people who can pick and choose wisely. New 627? Really? I will have to wait for a review on the new 627.
  
 Anyways, back on track, anyone who has the new duo compared it to other high performing amps?


----------



## quantx

New 627 or new 627 x ?
 I'm also trying to decide for Pure II, ALO MK III or 627x.
 Listening principally acoustics (jazz + classical)


----------



## nazrin313

quantx said:


> New 627 or new 627 x ?
> I'm also trying to decide for Pure II, ALO MK III or 627x.
> Listening principally acoustics (jazz + classical)


 

Only portaphile and vorzuge amps tickles my fancy now.. Just need more a/b info


----------



## shigzeo

nazrin313 said:


> Lol, yeah from all my readings this is kinda true...sad isnt it? Im so envious of a people who can pick and choose wisely. New 627? Really? I will have to wait for a review on the new 627.
> 
> Anyways, back on track, anyone who has the new duo compared it to other high performing amps?


 
 I have done some of that in my DUET review, which is on front page, or in my signature. They are comparable in a number of areas, PURE II taking the cake for low noise floor (though DUET isn't far behind) and form factor. It also has a more natural progression of stage width from bass all the way to the upper frequencies than does the DUET. But both are incredible.


----------



## nazrin313

shigzeo said:


> I have done some of that in my DUET review, which is on front page, or in my signature. They are comparable in a number of areas, PURE II taking the cake for low noise floor (though DUET isn't far behind) and form factor. It also has a more natural progression of stage width from bass all the way to the upper frequencies than does the DUET. But both are incredible.


 
 I have no doubt that the amps from Vorzuge are great amps..and the Pure II is sitting on top of my wishlist (with the 627X).
  
 I wonder if you ever heard the Elekit TU-HP01, its a japanese amp and I luv it to bits..if you have heard it, how does the Pure II compare?


----------



## shigzeo

I have heard the Elekit TU-HP01. But again, only for about twenty minutes. It is a fine amplifier, but has more noise than the PURE II. Funnily enough, most Japanese amps are targeting sound style rather than benchmark able sound quality. It's an interesting dichotomy. I don't necessarily prefer one over the other, but when an amp markets itself for IEMs it had better properly drive them. The PURE II does a better job of that than the Elekit. How much better would be up for a long and drawn-out study.


----------



## nazrin313

shigzeo said:


> I have heard the Elekit TU-HP01. But again, only for about twenty minutes. It is a fine amplifier, but has more noise than the PURE II. Funnily enough, most Japanese amps are targeting sound style rather than benchmark able sound quality. It's an interesting dichotomy. I don't necessarily prefer one over the other, but when an amp markets itself for IEMs it had better properly drive them. The PURE II does a better job of that than the Elekit. How much better would be up for a long and drawn-out study.


 
 Agreed with the noise but using the Muses02 Opamp on it brings a stupid smile on my face...Its ridiculously good for a USD$200 amp, really well made too.
 Im not in a rush to upgrade (cos of the SQ of the Elekit) hence I will take time and read reviews upon reviews of both PureII and 627X.
  
 Keep it coming guys....


----------



## zachchen1996

just ordered one (impulse buy xp) ! Hope it pairs nicely with the nt6 pros. Now I gotta get a new dap to pair with this amp. X5 or Calyx M....


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> just ordered one (impulse buy xp) ! Hope it pairs nicely with the nt6 pros. Now I gotta get a new dap to pair with this amp. X5 or Calyx M....


 
 yes!!! more impressions....keep at it guys...


----------



## nazrin313

Bumping this one....any more comparisons guys?


----------



## shigzeo

I've got some comparisons coming up next week.


----------



## nazrin313

shigzeo said:


> I've got some comparisons coming up next week.


 
 Thats great!! Cant wait...I just got the Stagediver 3 and the synergy with desktop amp is just ridiculous. the best sound ive ever heard ever!! Lush, Dynamic, Soundstage, Details, Power!!! Destroys my HD600
  
 My desktop setup is the Maverick Audio D1 + Little Dot mkIVse btw...
  
 Now the challenge is to get a portable setup with this sound...any ideas? Can the Vorzuge give me this sound?


----------



## zachchen1996

pure ii came in today, first listen and already very impressed (based on memory, it woops the uha-6s mkii and the balanced amp of the hm901)even though all I have to use with it for now is my old j3, too bad I already sold my hm901. I can only imagine how it will scale once I get a calyx m or hugo for it in the future. Very happy customer here


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> pure ii came in today, first listen and already very impressed (based on memory, it woops the uha-6s mkii and the balanced amp of the hm901)even though all I have to use with it for now is my old j3, too bad I already sold my hm901. I can only imagine how it will scale once I get a calyx m or hugo for it in the future. Very happy customer here


 
 J3 + PureII beats your HM901 (balanced) + UHA???
  
 That caught my attention


----------



## Valuephile

shigzeo said:


> I've got some comparisons coming up next week.


 

 Ok!  Great review!!  Until today, I had never even heard of the VorzAmp Pure II.  I'm looking to pair a headphone amp with my Shure SE530s and JH Audio Roxannes.  So...  The CL Duet vs. VorzAmp Pure II?  Which one has the superior SQ for UIEMs and CIEMs?  Are they on the same level or is there a noticeable difference wherein the Duet does better than the Pure II in some areas and the Pure II does better than the Duet in others?  If there are differences can you more specifically compare and describe?  Thanks!


----------



## zachchen1996

this amp is just so much right, it deserves more love...


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> this amp is just so much right, it deserves more love...




I agree.. But to get that love, owners have to do more comparisons with other amps from the big boys...Well this is what i am waiting for before I make my final decision

Im always keeping my eye open on this thread but sadly its rather slow and not picking up speed


----------



## zachchen1996

nazrin313 said:


> I agree.. But to get that love, owners have to do more comparisons with other amps from the big boys...Well this is what i am waiting for before I make my final decision
> 
> Im always keeping my eye open on this thread but sadly its rather slow and not picking up speed


 

 I don't have my balanced 901 anymore, but I'm pretty sure the j3+pure ii has more bass authority than the balanced 901? All I can say is that I don't miss the 901 at all, and I really can't wait to see what this amp can do with a calyx m  I thought the uha-6s mkii was clean, pure ii really lives up to its name and is cleaner. It simply just disappears and gets out of the way. Sorry I don't have my other gear to compare directly with it anymore though :// All I can say is that I always felt there was something lacking with the leckerton and the hifiman balanced amp, but not so with the pure ii.


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> I don't have my balanced 901 anymore, but I'm pretty sure the j3+pure ii has more bass authority than the balanced 901? All I can say is that I don't miss the 901 at all, and I really can't wait to see what this amp can do with a calyx m  I thought the uha-6s mkii was clean, pure ii really lives up to its name and is cleaner. It simply just disappears and gets out of the way.




Can you post pics of your portable setup? I wondering about the size of the amp. Im all about ergonomics and stuff and I think the vorzuge might be too small for my Dap..


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





nazrin313 said:


> Can you post pics of your portable setup? I wondering about the size of the amp. Im all about ergonomics and stuff and I think the vorzuge might be too small for my Dap..


----------



## bernards

I received my unit 3 days ago. Wow. 

I never really liked my AK120, it sounded too congested and the music had no life. I tried quite a few amps and they didn't really do anything except make things louder. The AK120 was already loud enough. Plug in the Pure 2 and suddenly the world changed. My first two hours with the Shure 846 dropped me into a trance. I just sat there and the music surrounded me. Today I stuck in the NAD HP50 and it sang. The music engulfs you and if you close your eyes, the world just melts away. Phew. No more shopping around for me. From now on, I'll take Whatever voodoo Vorzuge throws at me.


----------



## nazrin313

Great pics!!! That amp does look nice and again confirmed that its a little on the small side.. Can you pls describe more about the performance? 

I have the have mav audio d1plus + little dot mkIV se + SD3 = audio nirvana imho... 

Now i wanna mimic this to a portable setup.. Can the vorzuge help me? My other consideration is the 627x


----------



## zachchen1996

bernards said:


> I received my unit 3 days ago. Wow.
> 
> I never really liked my AK120, it sounded too congested and the music had no life. I tried quite a few amps and they didn't really do anything except make things louder. The AK120 was already loud enough. Plug in the Pure 2 and suddenly the world changed. My first two hours with the Shure 846 dropped me into a trance. I just sat there and the music surrounded me. Today I stuck in the NAD HP50 and it sang. The music engulfs you and if you close your eyes, the world just melts away. Phew. No more shopping around for me. From now on, I'll take Whatever voodoo Vorzuge throws at me.


 

 yup


----------



## zachchen1996

nazrin313 said:


> Great pics!!! That amp does look nice and again confirmed that its a little on the small side.. Can you pls describe more about the performance?
> 
> I have the have mav audio d1plus + little dot mkIV se + SD3 = audio nirvana imho...
> 
> Now i wanna mimic this to a portable setup.. Can the vorzuge help me? My other consideration is the 627x


 

 from what I heard, the 627 amps are supposed to be on the warmer, lusher side of things?


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> from what I heard, the 627 amps are supposed to be on the warmer, lusher side of things?




Yeap, it gives that tube sound signature that i adore... But as long as it gives enough drive then it will make the sd3 sound heavenly...i think that what the ldmkIV se does..


----------



## nazrin313

Anyways, more on the vorzuge pls... Performance? I just need that lil push for me to purchase hehe

Owh and if it helps im using the ihifi960 as my dap


----------



## zachchen1996

nazrin313 said:


> Yeap, it gives that tube sound signature that i adore... But as long as it gives enough drive then it will make the sd3 sound heavenly...i think that what the ldmkIV se does..


 

 hmmm, if you want that warm lush tubey kind of sound, then based on what I hear about the 627, you might want to look into that amp more? Because the pure ii is all about being clean, pure, and transparent, while not being sterile and very much  authoritative. The only thing you can really do is to get them both and see which one you like better? xp


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> hmmm, if you want that warm lush tubey kind of sound, then based on what I hear about the 627, you might want to look into that amp more? Because the pure ii is all about being clean, pure, and transparent, while not being sterile and very much  authoritative. The only thing you can really do is to get them both and see which one you like better? xp


 
 Now thats just crazy talk hahaha..
  
 I just need comparisons with other top tier amps so I can get a better feel...that being said, the 627x is on top of my list and the PureII being a close second..


----------



## zachchen1996

nazrin313 said:


> Now thats just crazy talk hahaha..
> 
> I just need comparisons with other top tier amps so I can get a better feel...that being said, the 627x is on top of my list and the PureII being a close second..


 
  
 That's the problem though, there are so few people with 627x's and pure ii's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Isn't the 627x kinda chunky and big though?


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> That's the problem though, there are so few people with 627x's and pure ii's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thats the only thing stopping me getting it like now.


----------



## Mimouille

Hey guys, where did you buy it? On the Vorzuge site?


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Hey guys, where did you buy it? On the Vorzuge site?


 

 yup, and the shipping is free and incredibly fast


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> yup, and the shipping is free and incredibly fast


hum interesting. My priority now is the Hugo but this seems really nice.


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Hey guys, where did you buy it? On the Vorzuge site?


 
 Do it Mimouille...Dooooo Eeeeeeet, I always look forward in your impressions as your experience in the audio game is quite vast...


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> hum interesting. My priority now is the Hugo but this seems really nice.


 

 Thought about getting hugo, but now it just seems impractical, it's just so big, can't imagine carrying around x5 stacked on a hugo stacked on a pure ii xp Idk, maybe I'll change my mind


----------



## Mimouille

nazrin313 said:


> Do it Mimouille...Dooooo Eeeeeeet, I always look forward in your impressions as your experience in the audio game is quite vast...


Thank you but my experience is far from vast...I am just an amateur who wastes too much time and money on headfi....trust me


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Thought about getting hugo, but now it just seems impractical, it's just so big, can't imagine carrying around x5 stacked on a hugo stacked on a pure ii xp Idk, maybe I'll change my mind


The Hugo is for home or the office, easy to carry around in my brief case. For pure on the go, Tera or ZX1 are great.


----------



## nazrin313

If it was up to me I would love to get the Analog Square Paper  TU-06b..(heard this is a monster of a [trans]portable amp)  - but that will be another chapter in my life
  
 now..more impressions of the vorzuge pls...


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Thank you but my experience is far from vast...I am just an amateur who wastes too much time and money on headfi....trust me


 
 Well, you have either owned or heard the iems that I plan to get in the future...so Im usually looking out for you


----------



## Mimouille

nazrin313 said:


> Well, you have either owned or heard the iems that I plan to get in the future...so Im usually looking out for you


Well when you need more info to decide PM me.


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Well when you need more info to decide PM me.


 
 Thanks buddy, I will take that offer more often than not


----------



## feverfive

I don't know what more I can say about the Pure II. Any more would just be redundant & make me come across as a fanboy. There isn't anything sonically I find lacking here. It does dynamics really well, no constriction of sound stage, extension on both ends, etc. if I were to nitpick I'd say battery life isn't exactly stellar (I get ~9 hours typically but that's fine as it seems to match what I get out of my RWAK100-S)

It's just a great portable amp amongst a sea of such devices


----------



## nazrin313

Fanboyism? If it's the truth then why not tell the world right? 

Denifitely helps me alot cos my country (as much as i love it) sadly is not blessed with great audio gear.. So head fi among other things helps me to get a product with confidence


----------



## DarKu

I'm really curious how Vorzüge Pure II sounds compared to Pico Power, anyone heard both amps and wants to share some words? Thanks


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Very interested on these amps...have UM Mentor and Geek Out coming...


----------



## nazrin313

shigzeo said:


> I've had this on my desk and plugged somewhat indirectly into my ears since November. I took my precious time to finish reviewing it. Now I'm done. I put up a review at headfi, too, but because we don't have a place for PURE II yet, it is up under PURE I reviews. Oh well. I think reviews should pour in soon enough. My comparatively short one will have to suffice for now.
> 
> *ohmage: sound*
> 
> ...




Just wanna ask, how does the pure II compare to the portatube+? Ive read ure GVP+ review and it seems they are the bees knees.. Owh and can the GVP be stacked? I would imagine it will be warm


----------



## DannyBai

Should receive this amp on Friday.  Really quick and curtious service from Vorzamp.  I had to choose between this and the Pico Power but already have the Slim so this was the logical choice for me.  Looking forward to this amp.


----------



## greenmac

Me too





darku said:


> I'm really curious how Vorzüge Pure II sounds compared to Pico Power, anyone heard both amps and wants to share some words? Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

greenmac said:


> Me too


 

  I remember hearing the pico power briefly at a meet once and it didn't really stand out to me. But then again it was brief and in meet conditions.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Ordered mine direct from Vorzuge last night, they shipped from Singapore this morning with tracking number!  No back order issues. So far, so good.


----------



## Replicant187

i'm thinking about getting Pure I for may ZX1.


----------



## fiascogarcia

shigzeo said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope your charging problems get fixed. I love this amp, too.


 
 Does this not come with a wall charger?  I think both my laptops have regular USB connections, not mcro USB, unless the micro is on the unit itself.  What will I need to charge this?  Mine is in transit, so I thought I better double check the charging situation.


----------



## zachchen1996

fiascogarcia said:


> Does this not come with a wall charger?  I think both my laptops have regular USB connections, not mcro USB, unless the micro is on the unit itself.  What will I need to charge this?  Mine is in transit, so I thought I better double check the charging situation.


 

 the amp does include a charger


----------



## shumala

I received my unit last week and will look to compare it to my RSA Intruder.  My non SQ impressions for the time being:
  
 -Purchasing this online was a breeze.  Vorzuge has an introductory discount of 5% off.  It arrived 40 hours after I made the purchase online.  The 7 day refund guarantee was also a great selling point.
  
 -The Pure II has a tiny footprint.  Its a tad shorter than the AK120.  On the other hand, the Intruder is slightly taller than the AK120.  The Intruder is also noticeably sturdier and a bit heavier.  Hence, as a stack with the AK120, the Pure II feels more comfortable in my jacket pocket than it is with the Intruder.  But, the Intruder does have balanced input/output and USB input, so I can see why it is  bigger
  
 -The quality of the finish seems to be better on the Intruder, although I'm not complaining about the finish of the Pure II.  My black version looks very sleek
  
 -I love the fact that the Pure II can be charged via micro USB!
  
 -I have experience interference when my cell phone is within a foot or so around the Pure II.  The RF entry key for my building also interferes with the Pure II when its placed close by, but only when the RF key is communicating (pure guess).  Not sure if this happens with anyone else?  I have not experienced the same with the Intruder, so potentially the Intruder have more shielding than the Pure II
  
 -Having said the above, the Intruder is more expensive than the Pure II, so it may not be fair to compare the two on the build quality directly
  
 -Sound quality wise, I'm letting the Pure II burn in a bit more first, but the sound is great already! 
  
 (my account does not seem to allow me to post pictures, oh well)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Can other users with the Vorzüge VorzAMP PURE II confirm this _"interference"_?


----------



## zachchen1996

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Can other users with the Vorzüge VorzAMP PURE II confirm this _"interference"_?


 

 yes, there is cell phone "interference" at times


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Well there no free lunches....
  
 Thanks!


----------



## zachchen1996

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Well there no free lunches....
> 
> Thanks!


 

 It's really not that bad though! Don't let that small factor deter you from trying this outstanding amp.


----------



## fiascogarcia

zachchen1996 said:


> yes, there is cell phone "interference" at times


 
 I use an iPod/CLAS with mine, so no interference.  But strangely, I had my portable RSA amp powered on a couple of inches from the Pure II and one of the channels was cutting out. Turned the RSA off, cut out was gone!  Ultimately, I'm loving this amp more and more, and it does, IMO, benefit from burn in.  Wasn't overly impressed in the first 5 or 6 hours, but it has been developing texture and detail as I play on.  And it is quiet, wow!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

zachchen1996 said:


> It's really not that bad though! Don't let that small factor deter you from trying this outstanding amp.


 
 And its the small factor and its outstanding performance that got me interested in.
  
 Problem is I'm planning my Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 as my universal media player (Video, Music, Streaming etc).
  
 Kind me worried there (interference).


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Ok will give a try when my Mentors and Geek Out comes with in this month. Thanks!


----------



## fiascogarcia

I'm full on in love with mine now!


----------



## DimitriTrush

FiascoGarcia,  what IEMs/Cans are you using at current stage? At what position is the gain switch offering you best results?


----------



## fiascogarcia

dimitritrush said:


> FiascoGarcia,  what IEMs/Cans are you using at current stage? At what position is the gain switch offering you best results.


 
  
 I'm using the Parterre's I purchased from you with low gain. I don't play very high volume, usually the 8 to 10 o'clock position.  Only other phone I've used so far is the HD600 at medium gain played at around 10 to 11 o'clock.  You can turn the volume pot very low and retain clarity with no imbalance.  My ears just can't take high volumes any more.


----------



## DoubleMusic

In their reply just before my purchase about this possible humming of their pure 2, i was told that now the pure 2 is RF/wifi immunity - I guess the techincal term means it is ok now.
 never mind, just received my vorzuge pure 2 yesterday. was always sure their amplifyer will be good, only a bit concern about the RF dinggy.
 The music is perfect with DAC of mine, tested quite vigorously using the wifi / rf (you tube, heavy video movies ).... believe me it is clear with no inteferences.
 They must have tweaked it after knowing the comments.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Thanks for the update. Now I'm really tempted ....


----------



## shumala

doublemusic said:


> In their reply just before my purchase about this possible humming of their pure 2, i was told that now the pure 2 is RF/wifi immunity - I guess the techincal term means it is ok now.
> never mind, just received my vorzuge pure 2 yesterday. was always sure their amplifyer will be good, only a bit concern about the RF dinggy.
> The music is perfect with DAC of mine, tested quite vigorously using the wifi / rf (you tube, heavy video movies ).... believe me it is clear with no inteferences.
> They must have tweaked it after knowing the comments.




That's great news, I've only purchase mine 2 weeks ago and I do confirm now there's no shortage of interferences after I've been carry it around with me. MIT interferes with my cell phone (I notice every time I receive a whatsapp), with my iPad 4G, and with my building's RF key fob. I've now gave up using it with me on the go, and is only using it at home, which I've yet to get any interference with wifi. 

Maybe I got an old batch and I will speak to their customer service about it. What a pity because mine is just starting to sound really good after about a hundred hours. Tight and control bass, it's indeed very pure!


----------



## DoubleMusic

shumala said:


> That's great news, I've only purchase mine 2 weeks ago and I do confirm now there's no shortage of interferences after I've been carry it around with me. MIT interferes with my cell phone (I notice every time I receive a whatsapp), with my iPad 4G, and with my building's RF key fob. I've now gave up using it with me on the go, and is only using it at home, which I've yet to get any interference with wifi.
> 
> Maybe I got an old batch and I will speak to their customer service about it. What a pity because mine is just starting to sound really good after about a hundred hours. Tight and control bass, it's indeed very pure!


 
  
  
  
 i can understand how it feels not having the puRe2 with you.
 they response fast though, perhaps ask for some kind of help...who knows.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Ask/file a complaint... Maybe they'll make an exchange.


----------



## zachchen1996

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Ask/file a complaint... Maybe they'll make an exchange.


 
  
 Is the amp not supposed to have any interference? If not, I should definitely email them for an exchange too =/


----------



## shumala

I've just shot them a note to see what the story is. I'm hoping it's just bad luck and a few of us got old/faulty units and can be replaced, cause I love the amp. If it's normal and/or cannot be fixed, I've asked for a refund. Will see what they say!

Until then, will probably stick to my Intruder.


----------



## zeppu08

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm using the Parterre's I purchased from you with low gain. I don't play very high volume, usually the 8 to 10 o'clock position.  Only other phone I've used so far is the HD600 at medium gain played at around 10 to 11 o'clock.  You can turn the volume pot very low and retain clarity with no imbalance.  My ears just can't take high volumes any more.




Can you describe the SQ of this set up? Planning to get the same set up, ipod classic + solo + pure 2.. Will this be good for rock genres?


----------



## fiascogarcia

zeppu08 said:


> Can you describe the SQ of this set up? Planning to get the same set up, ipod classic + solo + pure 2.. Will this be good for rock genres?


 
  
 I was planning on commenting on this, as Dimitri asked the same thing.  I can give initial thoughts, as I only have about 20 hours on the Pure II.  When I initially received this, I was using my RSA SR-71A, which has a darker signature than a large, I think, number of other amps.  To me, dark describes a lush, rich sound, with maybe ever so slightly rolled off treble(at least non sibilant).  I've loved this type of sound with my RSA, so the Vorzuge was definitely a change for me. Mids and highs were immediately appealing to me, very articulate and neither forward or recessed.  But I was a little concerned about the lower range.  The RSA carries a very strong bass without being boomy.  Frankly, I was expecting something a little stronger from the Pure II (obviously a necessity for Rock).  Well, long story short, SQ is changing for me.  Though I've been skeptical about burn in, I truly believe that the longer I'm playing the Pure II the better sounding it is becoming.  Might be my brain adjusting to the sound signature, but I am now hearing a nice, punchy bass, not over the top bass-head bass, but lows that are suiting me quite nicely.  As with the Parterre's, I like a sound signature that is not forward in any of the ranges, but well balanced  and detailed throughout.  That, to me, provides a very natural sound, and that's my preference.  I think I'm getting that now with the Vorzuge. I will comment further as I get at least 100 hours with the Pure II, and though I've been listening to a lot of jazz and fusion, I'll start shifting my attention to some Zep, AC/DC, Aerosmith, etc. (sorry, I'm a classic rocker), and full size cans.  I can tell you now that guitar and drum sound fantastic, fast and clear, and vocals come through very naturally.  Anyway, my 2 cents, and I'll try to update as I go.  I have no regrets buying this beautiful little amp!!  BTW, I'm using the original CLAS,  the new -Db and -R may get slightly different results.


----------



## zeppu08

fiascogarcia said:


> I was planning on commenting on this, as Dimitri asked the same thing.  I can give initial thoughts, as I only have about 20 hours on the Pure II.  When I initially received this, I was using my RSA SR-71A, which has a darker signature than a large, I think, number of other amps.  To me, dark describes a lush, rich sound, with maybe ever so slightly rolled off treble(at least non sibilant).  I've loved this type of sound with my RSA, so the Vorzuge was definitely a change for me. Mids and highs were immediately appealing to me, very articulate and neither forward or recessed.  But I was a little concerned about the lower range.  The RSA carries a very strong bass without being boomy.  Frankly, I was expecting something a little stronger from the Pure II (obviously a necessity for Rock).  Well, long story short, SQ is changing for me.  Though I've been skeptical about burn in, I truly believe that the longer I'm playing the Pure II the better sounding it is becoming.  Might be my brain adjusting to the sound signature, but I am now hearing a nice, punchy bass, not over the top bass-head bass, but lows that are suiting me quite nicely.  As with the Parterre's, I like a sound signature that is not forward in any of the ranges, but well balanced  and detailed throughout.  That, to me, provides a very natural sound, and that's my preference.  I think I'm getting that now with the Vorzuge. I will comment further as I get at least 100 hours with the Pure II, and though I've been listening to a lot of jazz and fusion, I'll start shifting my attention to some Zep, AC/DC, Aerosmith, etc. (sorry, I'm a classic rocker), and full size cans.  I can tell you now that guitar and drum sound fantastic, fast and clear, and vocals come through very naturally.  Anyway, my 2 cents, and I'll try to update as I go.  I have no regrets buying this beautiful little amp!!  BTW, I'm using the original CLAS,  the new -Db and -R may get slightly different results.




Thanks for that detailed feedback! Im really looking forward to this amp too.. Hope you give more feedback.. And thats cool that we had the same taste on the rock scene. Some GnR, bon jovi, europa etc. and with that i can easily relate! Ill be using an original CLAS too and not the new ones.. 

Will be looking forward for more of your feedback mate!

Cheers!


----------



## DoubleMusic

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks for that detailed feedback! Im really looking forward to this amp too.. Hope you give more feedback.. And thats cool that we had the same taste on the rock scene. Some GnR, bon jovi, europa etc. and with that i can easily relate! Ill be using an original CLAS too and not the new ones..
> 
> Will be looking forward for more of your feedback mate!
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 thanx fiascogarcia for the info and set up pics, thot of getting the a heavier headphone  for my pure2 (at high gain) any recommendations ?
 my female friend seems to like the ivory white - may get one for her coming Bday.


----------



## shumala

Have been in touch with Vorzuge's customer service and they confirm that they have just released a new version.



> The newer version rolled out a week ago is definitely less susceptible to the interference of WiFi, but definitely still exceeding our high standard quality sound amplification and audio signature




Unfortunately, for the likes of me that purchased the amp 2 weeks ago, Vorzuge will not provide free upgrades nor refund on the purchased unit. If you'd like to modify your 'old' unit, you can email their customer service to ask for a quote.

This is quite disappointing as I would think that it is a design flaw from the get go not taking account interference for a portable device, and they are unwilling to upgrade the initial batch of customers who have supported them.


----------



## zachchen1996

shumala said:


> Have been in touch with Vorzuge's customer service and they confirm that they have just released a new version.
> Unfortunately, for the likes of me that purchased the amp 2 weeks ago, Vorzuge will not provide free upgrades nor refund on the purchased unit. If you'd like to modify your 'old' unit, you can email their customer service to ask for a quote.
> 
> This is quite disappointing as I would think that it is a design flaw from the get go not taking account interference for a portable device, and they are unwilling to upgrade the initial batch of customers who have supported them.


 
  
 That is disappointing news


----------



## bluewrx1025

Hey everyone. I've been lurking on this board for a little bit now and just placed an order for the Pure II. I'll be pairing it with my RWAK100 at the moment until I send my AK to Vinnie to get the S mod done. Definitely looking forward to getting it after reading a lot about it.


----------



## fiascogarcia

duplicate


----------



## fiascogarcia

bluewrx1025 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been lurking on this board for a little bit now and just placed an order for the Pure II. I'll be pairing it with my RWAK100 at the moment until I send my AK to Vinnie to get the S mod done. Definitely looking forward to getting it after reading a lot about it.


 
 Congrats!  That should be a great combo, one that I've been thinking about.  I think I got my Pure II about 3 days after I ordered it.


----------



## bluewrx1025

fiascogarcia said:


> Congrats!  That should be a great combo, one that I've been thinking about.  I think I got my Pure II about 3 days after I ordered it.



Thanks! I ordered from Moon Audio because I saw they had the same price as on the Vorzuge website. Plus had free 2 day shipping. Hopefully it's the newer revision that is less susceptible to interference.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bluewrx1025 said:


> Thanks! I ordered from Moon Audio because I saw they had the same price as on the Vorzuge website. Plus had free 2 day shipping. Hopefully it's the newer revision that is less susceptible to interference.


 
  
 I use iPod and CLAS, so I've never had the interference issues.


----------



## zeppu08

fiascogarcia said:


> I use iPod and CLAS, so I've never had the interference issues.




BTW, how is it going on your setup?


----------



## bluewrx1025

fiascogarcia said:


> I use iPod and CLAS, so I've never had the interference issues.



I always have my iPhone on me or near me. I'll have to experiment when I get the amp and see if I get any interference with my phone around.


----------



## fiascogarcia

zeppu08 said:


> BTW, how is it going on your setup?


 
  
 Can't write an extensive post right now, but suffice to say the Pure II just seems to be getting better and better to me (probably brain burn in). Great resolution throughout the spectrum.  Great left/right and instrument separation. Very slightly forward in the upper mids, which is good for vocals.  And the low floor noise is very impressive.  Very neutral to my ears, and an amp that I would encourage anyone to try out.


----------



## shigzeo

I believe that Vorzüge are working on the interference issue. I may be trying a new one to test between two. That said, there are a LOT of amps out there that receive interference.


----------



## bluewrx1025

Well I received my Pure II today and got to try it out for a little while. All I can say is wow. This is buy far the best amp I think I've tried. I was using the RSA Shadow with my RWAK100, but now I think I've found a keeper with this Vorzuge. Now to send my RWAK for the S mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'll try and post some pictures of my setup tonight.


----------



## bluewrx1025

As promised.


----------



## zeppu08

bluewrx1025 said:


> As promised.




Great photos!That's what you call portable!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Wheres the cable from? They look beautiful


----------



## bluewrx1025

zeppu08 said:


> Great photos!That's what you call portable!



Thanks! I've been trying to find the right combo for portability and have finally found it. 



cotnijoe said:


> Wheres the cable from? They look beautiful



Both cables are from a fellow Head-Fi'er. His name is Frank and his company is Toxic Cables. He can basically make anything you need cable wise and all his work is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Oh i completely missed the logo on it haha! Yea I've been an owner of toxic myself


----------



## jwbrent

I am so close to ordering a Pure II to be used with my AK240 and my XCs. This amp just seems to ring all the bells I'm looking for as a way to take my rig one step further. I already ordered some Double Helix Molecule SE cables for my XCs, but if I get this amp I'll need to change the order to a 3.5mm TRS connector from a 2.5mm TRRS.
  
 Question: I like the pearl white chassis but it's hard to see the texture from the website's pics. Anybody have experience with both finishes and a preference?


----------



## fiascogarcia

jwbrent said:


> I am so close to ordering a Pure II to be used with my AK240 and my XCs. This amp just seems to ring all the bells I'm looking for as a way to take my rig one step further. I already ordered some Double Helix Molecule SE cables for my XCs, but if I get this amp I'll need to change the order to a 3.5mm TRS connector from a 2.5mm TRRS.
> 
> Question: I like the pearl white chassis but it's hard to see the texture from the website's pics. Anybody have experience with both finishes and a preference?


 
 Don't know about the white, but the black body is a less glossy matte finish than either my RSA or Cypher Labs units.  Makes it more smudge proof IMO and looks very nice and stealth.


----------



## blownaway

I'm building a portable/home system from scratch. What do think of this combo-
AK120 (may go with S mod) 
Pure II amp
Alpha Dogs (not commonly used as portable but for me just taking walks) 

Do you think these 3 compliment each other? 
Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

blownaway said:


> I'm building a portable/home system from scratch. What do think of this combo-
> AK120 (may go with S mod)
> Pure II amp
> Alpha Dogs (not commonly used as portable but for me just taking walks)
> ...


 
  
 for your dap, I would wait for impressions on the new ibasso dx90, it is similar in size with the pure ii, and from early impressions (from jamato), its sq seems very promising.


----------



## DannyBai

I've been using the AK120 (no mod) and Pure II for the past month and have no desire to do the mod.  Sounds exceptional together.


----------



## blownaway

zachchen1996 said:


> for your dap, I would wait for impressions on the new ibasso dx90, it is similar in size with the pure ii, and from early impressions (from jamato), its sq seems very promising.


 
 Hmm, I didn't know about the ibasso dx90.  I just bought a mint used AK120 from a fellow Head-Fi'er this week, so I'm set on the DAP front.


----------



## blownaway

dannybai said:


> I've been using the AK120 (no mod) and Pure II for the past month and have no desire to do the mod.  Sounds exceptional together.


 
 I was hoping that was the case, excellent!


----------



## shumala

Totally agreed that AK120 + Pure II is a great combo. Its even better with the Noble K10!!


----------



## blownaway

The Noble K-10's look superb, I would love to hear these.  I have some significant high frequency loss (old rocker) and use hearing aids so IEM's are difficult unless I EQ the high frequency's.


----------



## fiascogarcia

blownaway said:


> The Noble K-10's look superb, I would love to hear these.  I have some significant high frequency loss (old rocker) and use hearing aids so IEM's are difficult unless I EQ the high frequency's.


 
 Me too!  I remember growing up and laying on the floor of my bedroom listening to music with a speaker 12 inches away from either side of my head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My parents thought I was a nut job!  Led Zeppelin, anyone!?


----------



## shigzeo

I'm joining the K10 party, too; and I'll still be a PURE II lover, so damn. Make room boys.


----------



## blownaway

Just placed my order with Moon Audio for the Pure II.  Super excited!


----------



## fiascogarcia

blownaway said:


> Just placed my order with Moon Audio for the Pure II.  Super excited!


 
 Congrats!  The SQ just gets better with burn in.


----------



## DoubleMusic

fiascogarcia said:


> Congrats!  The SQ just gets better with burn in.


 
  


fiascogarcia said:


> Congrats!  The SQ just gets better with burn in.


 
  
  


blownaway said:


> Just placed my order with Moon Audio for the Pure II.  Super excited!


 
 you will love it, dont underestimate waht that pure II in your palm can do ...!


----------



## dnnaudio

I am undecided between the Pure II and Duet as amp for my CLAS DB and Shure 846 (currently using iqube amp). Anyone have both of this for a comparison ?


----------



## blownaway

My Pure II arrived a few days ago and it sounds really nice. It seems to be getting better each day I use it. The sound is smooth,clear & detailed. Matches well with my AK120 & HD650s. The bass is thunderous & clean. Waiting for a pair of TH600s to arrive to compare to.


----------



## fiascogarcia

blownaway said:


> My Pure II arrived a few days ago and it sounds really nice. It seems to be getting better each day I use it. The sound is smooth,clear & detailed. Matches well with my AK120 & HD650s. The bass is thunderous & clean. Waiting for a pair of TH600s to arrive to compare to.


 
 It mates incredibly well with iem's also!!


----------



## shigzeo

dnnaudio said:


> I am undecided between the Pure II and Duet as amp for my CLAS DB and Shure 846 (currently using iqube amp). Anyone have both of this for a comparison ?


 
 DUET I borrowed for 3-5 weeks. Amazing amp. Both are great and the sound signature, while not the same, trends to similar veins. Both drive earphones perfectly, and both have very low noise floors and great control over L/R and balance. So... do you need balanced? Do you need the longer battery life of the DUET? Do you need the compact size of the V? That should be the questions you ask first. Both are great and deserve praise.


----------



## awry

shigzeo said:


> DUET I borrowed for 3-5 weeks. Amazing amp. Both are great and the sound signature, while not the same, trends to similar veins. Both drive earphones perfectly, and both have very low noise floors and great control over L/R and balance. So... do you need balanced? Do you need the longer battery life of the DUET? Do you need the compact size of the V? That should be the questions you ask first. Both are great and deserve praise.


 
 Well said as usual. 
  
 You wouldn't happen to have a TH900 in your collection, would you?


----------



## shigzeo

I don't have a TH900, I'm sorry. The closet thing I have to a Fostex headphone is a ZMF modded TR50P.


----------



## awry

shigzeo said:


> I don't have a TH900, I'm sorry. The closet thing I have to a Fostex headphone is a ZMF modded TR50P.


 
 Does it drive that well?


----------



## DannyBai

I use it with the TH900 and it drives it very well.  I usually have it on medium gain and using high gain, it can get to deafening levels.  Great synergy as well.


----------



## awry

dannybai said:


> I use it with the TH900 and it drives it very well.  I usually have it on medium gain and using high gain, it can get to deafening levels.  Great synergy as well.


 
 Cool. Thanks. Thinking of getting a portable amp to do double duty instead of a desktop amp.


----------



## DannyBai

awry said:


> Cool. Thanks. Thinking of getting a portable amp to do double duty instead of a desktop amp.


 
 I find the Pure II to be very versatile and works well with iem's and headphones.  I've rid of all my portable amps and will be sticking only with the Pure II.  I never expected it to have the driving power it has either.  Great amp.


----------



## dnnaudio

shigzeo said:


> DUET I borrowed for 3-5 weeks. Amazing amp. Both are great and the sound signature, while not the same, trends to similar veins. Both drive earphones perfectly, and both have very low noise floors and great control over L/R and balance. So... do you need balanced? Do you need the longer battery life of the DUET? Do you need the compact size of the V? That should be the questions you ask first. Both are great and deserve praise.


 

 Thanks. I do not need balanced, but as I already have the CLAS and if indeed both Duet and Pure have similar performance it would make sense for me to get the Duet. My only worry is with the SE 846 w/c is extra sensitive the Duet might hiss due to its greater power.


----------



## shigzeo

The DUET controls hiss very well. In some ways it is ahead of the pure as an iem amp.


----------



## rudi0504

shigzeo said:


> The DUET controls hiss very well. In some ways it is ahead of the pure as an iem amp.




I am agree with your impression shigzeo


----------



## shigzeo

The PURE II is a much better form factor and is easier to use. Both have great sound signatures. Both are favourites of mine.


----------



## zachchen1996

My VorzAmp Pure II is up for Sale:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-shipping


----------



## dnnaudio

shigzeo said:


> The PURE II is a much better form factor and is easier to use. Both have great sound signatures. Both are favourites of mine.


 
 Do you mind comparing in more detail the sound signature of Pure II vs. Duet. When  I briefly auditioned the Duet I felt its top end was a bit rolled off but not sure on this as it was just a brief session. As the Shure 846 I use is already slightly on the lush / warm side, I would not want to pair this with a warmish amp. Currently I use the neutral iqube amp w/c matches sonically with the Shure, but like to get a bit more resolution and refinement from this new generation portable amps.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Could current owners of the Pure II please confirm how many hours of burn-in time is needed before the amp settles down. I am using mine with iems and closed back headphones together with my AK120 but I cannot find any difference in sound quality between using the AK120 on it's own or with the Pure II connected. The amp only has about 30 hours running time on it so far.


----------



## chkt1981

AK120+Pure2+SE846
  
 Any recommendation for 3.5mm mini to mini cable and earphone cable to improve the sweetness of female vocal?
 Now using all original cable and pure2 run in only about 10 hours. Everything is fine for pop and classic.


----------



## fiascogarcia

musicdiddy said:


> Could current owners of the Pure II please confirm how many hours of burn-in time is needed before the amp settles down. I am using mine with iems and closed back headphones together with my AK120 but I cannot find any difference in sound quality between using the AK120 on it's own or with the Pure II connected. The amp only has about 30 hours running time on it so far.


 
  
  


chkt1981 said:


> AK120+Pure2+SE846
> 
> Any recommendation for 3.5mm mini to mini cable and earphone cable to improve the sweetness of female vocal?
> Now using all original cable and pure2 run in only about 10 hours. Everything is fine for pop and classic.


 
  
 I put about 100 hours in when I started getting a little more of a lush sound from the Pure II.  I came from an RSA amp, so I lean towards that type of SQ.  It also seemed to smooth and make the bass, mids , and treble more coherent.  I love the sound now (though it suited me from the start), as it provides more clarity over the RSA. I use the Pure II as an iem amp mostly.  As far as cables, I'm using an Uber cable, which does add a little spaciousness to the overall sound. It was an awfully expensive cable, so I can't say that the law of diminishing returns warrants the price, it was an impulse buy.  Still, it's a beautiful little cable.  Anyway, another cable that I'm very impressed with, at around $65, is the AudioMinor hybrid connector.  It seems to provide the warmth in vocals that you might be looking for.  Having said all this, I'm guessing I might now get flamed over my thinking that cables make a difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Keep in mind that I think cable changes provide very subtle differences in SQ overall.


----------



## zachchen1996

zachchen1996 said:


> My VorzAmp Pure II is up for Sale:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-shipping


 
  
 Price is at $465, which is a whole $100 cheaper than MSRP!


----------



## fiascogarcia

zachchen1996 said:


> Price is at $465, which is a whole $100 cheaper than MSRP!


 
 Don't want to derail this thread, but any quick impressions of the Wagnus?  I just can't get over the DIY look of those. Sorry if you already posted on a Wagnus thread.


----------



## shsh

I'm really interested in the pure 2. Previously I owned the amp duo, it's bass authority was the best I ever heard. Is it the same as pure 2? The best point about amp duo is the 20+ hours running time.

To Shigzeo
Have you paired pure 2 with HP-A4/ZX1 > Dita The Truth / Kaede / Donguri / Heaven 6.
I want to bring my Heaven 6 to life again. Like how amp duo did.


----------



## shigzeo

I have not paired it with the HP-A4 or ZX1. It works amazingly with Dita Audio the Truth, Kaede, Donguri, and Heaven 6, no worry. Amazing.


----------



## shsh

shigzeo said:


> I have not paired it with the HP-A4 or ZX1. It works amazingly with Dita Audio the Truth, Kaede, Donguri, and Heaven 6, no worry. Amazing.


 
 wow. your really tempting me ><


----------



## shigzeo

Not trying to. Good luck.


----------



## shsh

I just ordered


----------



## shigzeo

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## zachchen1996

zachchen1996 said:


> Price is at $465, which is a whole $100 cheaper than MSRP!


 
  
 Price drop to $450! (free shipping)
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-mint-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-nikon-coolpix-s6100-free-shipping-final-price-drop


----------



## bluewrx1025

zachchen1996 said:


> Price drop to $450! (free shipping)
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-mint-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-nikon-coolpix-s6100-free-shipping-final-price-drop



Wow great price. I would pick it up, but I just got my Pure II about a month ago. Good luck with the sale though!


----------



## zachchen1996

bluewrx1025 said:


> Wow great price. I would pick it up, but I just got my Pure II about a month ago. Good luck with the sale though!


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ph58

Hi ,have anyone try the combo AK100 MKII + Pure II ?  Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

zachchen1996 said:


> Price drop to $450! (free shipping)
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-mint-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-nikon-coolpix-s6100-free-shipping-final-price-drop


 
  
 PRICE DROP!
 Now only $435  $430


----------



## zeppu08

zachchen1996 said:


> PRICE DROP!
> Now only $435




If only i have the budget ill be grabbing this dude..


----------



## chkt1981

> ```
> Recently I bought Pure 2 for my AK120 and SE 846, and I will consider a full sized headphone later. What is your recommendation?
> ```


----------



## shigzeo

The Chroma 2 is pretty awesome: light, comfortable, good resolution. I can't comment more on that because of the noise of the place and I had only 10 minutes or so with it. But it was brilliant with the PURE II (fed by an iPod 5G)


----------



## kurochin

Beautiful bit of kit, this amp.
 Haven't tried one, nor have I even seen one in person yet, but if the build quality comes anywhere close to that of it's predecessor, then it's definitely worth the dough. Also love the Marlboro-McLaren-Honda (or Lucky Strike Suzuki if you're a bike fan) livery/colours. Shame about the battery life taking such a hit though.


----------



## shsh

Still burning in Pure 2. Bass is still abit bloated. Hopefully it will be good after the burn in.
  
 Soundstage and resolution is alot better.


----------



## shigzeo

Shsh: prior to the PURE II what were you listening to: what source and what amp and what earphone/headfone?


----------



## shsh

shigzeo said:


> Shsh: prior to the PURE II what were you listening to: what source and what amp and what earphone/headfone?


 
 ZX1/HP-A4 > Pure II > Donguri , Dita The Truth , Kaede , Heaven 6
  
 I'm enjoying HP-A4 > Pure II > Donguri right now.
  
 The bass is overpowering for my Dita The Truth.
  
 Have to wait for my Geek Pulse and Geek out. I find ZX1 and HP-A4 bright, ZX1 is also brighter than HP-A4. Most of my earphones are bright too. The highs will make my ear bleed.


----------



## shigzeo

The PURE II is a very flat response amp. It could be that previous equipment didn't provide linear bass; it's possible that it provided under amplification of bass and that is why you are hearing bass that you didn't hear before.


----------



## shsh

Alright thanks Shigzeo. I will continue to monitor it.


----------



## Dave74

shsh said:


> Alright thanks Shigzeo. I will continue to monitor it.


 
 I just ordered Pure ii today.  How is it pairing with your Heaven VI and Dita's.  I don't have the Truth, but I do have the Answer  Although I do have different daps, so that could change the outcome as well.


----------



## Duncan

Loving the Duo with my IE800s (regardless of volume), but wondering if I'd love the Pure II even more...

Tsk, should be happy, no - make that _very_ happy with what I have, and step away from this thread lol

...That being said, aesthetically, the AK100 goes together with it so much better than the FiiO X5...


----------



## Dave74

duncan said:


> Loving the Duo with my IE800s (regardless of volume), but wondering if I'd love the Pure II even more...
> 
> Tsk, should be happy, no - make that _very_ happy with what I have, and step away from this thread lol
> 
> ...That being said, aesthetically, the AK100 goes together with it so much better than the FiiO X5...


 
 Did you get a chance to hear the Pure ii as well?  You might want to check out shigzeo's post no. 235 in the other Vorguze thread... It might help to keep your wallet closed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I am hoping the Pure ii will be a step up from my Pico Power, which I also love, but I am hoping to love the Vorzuge even more lol.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone here who tried this to pair with dx90?


----------



## chkt1981

Which mode do you use match with SE846 low gain or med gain?


----------



## fiascogarcia

chkt1981 said:


> Which mode do you use match with SE846 low gain or med gain?


 
 Use whichever gives you the best volume control. I can use low gain with my 300 ohm HD600's.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone who tried to pair this with the dx90?


----------



## Dave74

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone who tried to pair this with the dx90?


 
 It is a very good pairing with the DX90.  I was surprised by how light and small the Pure ii is.  It is shorter than the DX90, the same width and depth. Mine only has about 1-2 hours use on it now, but here are my thoughts so far with the Dita Answers:
 When I first started listening I was wondering where the bass was; I find the Pico products have more sub bass, so far.  But the sub bass on the Pure ii is there, and it is very well controlled high quality bass. Just not as thunderous as with the Picos, which are very impressive as well.  Actually I would say it is the perfect amount of bass for me depending on my mood. The amp seems very neutral to me, the vocals are not recessed at all. 
 It has a very good open/wide sound stage, nice and airy.
 Instruments also sound true to life.
  
 Right now I thinking this will be my go to amp for the DX90.


----------



## fiascogarcia

dave74 said:


> It is a very good pairing with the DX90.  I was surprised by how light and small the Pure ii is.  It is shorter than the DX90, the same width and depth. Mine only has about 1-2 hours use on it now, but here are my thoughts so far with the Dita Answers:
> When I first started listening I was wondering where the bass was; I find the Pico products have more sub bass, so far.  But the sub bass on the Pure ii is there, and it is very well controlled high quality bass. Just not as thunderous as with the Picos, which are very impressive as well.  Actually I would say it is the perfect amount of bass for me depending on my mood. The amp seems very neutral to me, the vocals are not recessed at all.
> It has a very good open/wide sound stage, nice and airy.
> Instruments also sound true to life.
> ...


 
 I second your comments.  I had the same experience.  Coming from an RSA amp, which I still have, I thought the only thing lacking was a little sub bass.  But after hours of brain burn in, I came to realize that the bass is, in fact, there.  It is just very controlled and natural, but not overpowering.


----------



## zeppu08

dave74 said:


> It is a very good pairing with the DX90.  I was surprised by how light and small the Pure ii is.  It is shorter than the DX90, the same width and depth. Mine only has about 1-2 hours use on it now, but here are my thoughts so far with the Dita Answers:
> When I first started listening I was wondering where the bass was; I find the Pico products have more sub bass, so far.  But the sub bass on the Pure ii is there, and it is very well controlled high quality bass. Just not as thunderous as with the Picos, which are very impressive as well.  Actually I would say it is the perfect amount of bass for me depending on my mood. The amp seems very neutral to me, the vocals are not recessed at all.
> It has a very good open/wide sound stage, nice and airy.
> Instruments also sound true to life.
> ...




Thanks for the feedback dave! Great news on that.. By the way, what cans/iems are you using on this impressions of you? And if you wont mind, can you take some photos of it stacked?


----------



## Dave74

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks for the feedback dave! Great news on that.. By the way, what cans/iems are you using on this impressions of you? And if you wont mind, can you take some photos of it stacked?


 


  
 Here's a couple of stacked pics.  I will usually not stack it when at home though to help with release of heat.
  
 Phones that I've tried DX90>Pure ii:
  
 -Dita Answers, which is a very good pairing.  Excellent detail retrieval, soundstage and very good and well controlled bass.
  
 -FAD Heaven VI which is also a really good pairing, the vocals are amazing with this pairing. Just like listening to a live vocal performance.
  
 -SE846 with silver litz cable After coming from the Dita's I wasn't as impressed, the bass was decent, but didn't seem as well controlled. The soundstage wasn't as good as the Dita's either.  
 These are just my opinions though and someone else that tries the same combo might feel different depending on their preference.  Don't get me wrong the SE846 still are impressive iems with the Pure ii, I just prefer the DIta's and Heave VI with the Pure ii.


----------



## Dave74

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks for the feedback dave! Great news on that.. By the way, what cans/iems are you using on this impressions of you? And if you wont mind, can you take some photos of it stacked?




Here is some pics of the Power and the Slim next to the. Pure ii


----------



## LFC_SL

As a Pico Power owner would like to here your thoughts once you have more listening time in the Pure II

then again cypher labs also just announced new amp. Too much choice


----------



## Dave74

lfc_sl said:


> As a Pico Power owner would like to here your thoughts once you have more listening time in the Pure II
> 
> then again cypher labs also just announced new amp. Too much choice


 
 I know.. Too many choices.  I am going to have to quit spending before I go broke lol.
 I think once you get to this level of portable amps there isn't a HUGE improvement for the price difference.  The Pico Power is an awesome amp, it is bigger and heavier, but the batteries last a lot longer then the Pure II.  I am using the HI Tech Lithium Ion and I could probably get close to 40 hours... I haven't tried to see how long they will last though as I have two sets and recharge more often than needed as it is better with LI ION.
  
 I'll definitely have to give it a proper break-in and brain break-in before more comparisons.


----------



## LFC_SL

That meant to read "hear".

PP batt life indeed awesome. Nice to forget shout it's then again would never listen 10-hours straight or be away from power source for more than a day. 

PP size / weight does not bother me. Maybe like my running shoes refresh shedding 100g. On paper seemed marketing spiel. In practice very tangible, light like slippers 

Real desire is to demo balanced cable on my iem. Sadly even when UK getting better for hardware demo, balanced may have to be a blind purchase or just remain unexplored!


----------



## zeppu08

dave74 said:


> Here's a couple of stacked pics.  I will usually not stack it when at home though to help with release of heat.
> 
> Phones that I've tried DX90>Pure ii:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the impressions and photo. Are you referring to the amp that heat's up when stacked? I mean the pure II or its general and preference?


----------



## Dave74

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks for the impressions and photo. Are you referring to the amp that heat's up when stacked? I mean the pure II or its general and preference?


 
  
 Your welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Both the Pure II and the DX90 produce heat when being used, so I think keeping them apart will help dissipate the heat a little more and maybe make them last longer.  Thats not to say that I wouldn't band them together for portable use... I just lay them side by side when at home.


----------



## SilverEars

DX90 has laid back bass from the LO with p2.  Dis is good because I hear bass boost with DX90 HPO.  p2 is so freaking clean.  It freakin tightens anything you feed it, but at the same time, it's so transparent(or should I say it doesn't smooths out the details like lower quality amps do).  I much prefer it with X5 LO.  X5 LO is the shizzle.


----------



## Dave74

silverears said:


> DX90 has laid back bass from the LO with p2.  Dis is good because I hear bass boost with DX90 HPO.  p2 is so freaking clean.  It freakin tightens anything you feed it, but at the same time, it's so transparent(or should I say it doesn't smooths out the details like lower quality amps do).  I much prefer it with X5 LO.  X5 LO is the shizzle.


 
 I agree, the Pure ii is a very transparent amp with very well controlled bass, and I am very happy with it after 1 day of ownership  I also find the Power and Slim to add a lot to the transparency and soundstage through the LO of the DX90 and X5, but I do think they have a little more bottom end then the Pure ii does.


----------



## zeppu08

Does the SQ of the dx90 change or enhance? I mean how was the staging, detailing and all affected with the pureII? Really thinking about this vs the Duet and now the upcoming picollo.


----------



## SilverEars

This is a ridiculous amp.  You can amp any headphone out, and it will sound detailed like a mofo.  Double amping? No problem, you are using a Vorzuge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm thinking I get quality sound from using my smartphone to the Pure 2.  This is a damn good investment, and forget about the top DAPs.  Just get this an match it up with what you have and it still sounds fantastic.  Now I know the value of a good amp, it's huge chunk of the source quality.


----------



## zachchen1996

silverears said:


> This is a ridiculous amp.  You can amp any headphone out, and it will sound detailed like a mofo.  Double amping? No problem, you are using a Vorzuge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What did I tell you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enjoy your Pure II !


----------



## chkt1981

I like female vocal, can it match well with jvc ha-dx2000 or t5p?


----------



## foshow

Hi, how would you guys compare this with the Alo International+ on the amp section only in terms of SQ and driving 300Ω full cans and may be an in-ear like se846?


----------



## whoever

dave74 said:


>


 
 ah, that are good pics, thanks for that! ok i'm a bit reassured about the size…..would be a good pair with a Sony zx1 or (let's be bold!) with a Ihifi770….


----------



## SilverEars

foshow said:


> Hi, how would you guys compare this with the Alo International+ on the amp section only in terms of SQ and driving 300Ω full cans and may be an in-ear like se846?


 
 3 gain setting, I use my CIEMs with lowest gain and you can you the med gain if the dac is not outputing that high voltage.  for 300ohm full can high gain should be sufficient.  The gain switch is quite useful.


----------



## foshow

@SilverEars, thanks for the info.


----------



## dnnaudio

After hearing the Pure II with my portable setup (ipod classic > clas db > iQube > Shure 846) I finally understood what this thread is about. This thing is indeed special. Compared to my aging but ever reliable iqube the Pure II is simply  more refined and more resolved - more real. I felt a bit of shortcoming in the bass compared to the iqube, but certainly not enough to detract from the otherwise exceptional performance. It's silky disposition in the mids also adds a seductive character to the 846, without diminishing its neutrality.
  
 I was ready to pull the trigger at the shop (in Jakarta Indonesia) except that I read in this thread about interference problem with early batches of Pure II. The thing has no serial number so difficult to check the batch. I use my iphone a lot for SMS and email while listening so I can't have this interfering with music. I have emailed Vorz and still awaiting response. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## audiofrk

W

What cable is that


----------



## jorge8

The interconnect? It's the Vorz cable that comes with the amp.


----------



## audiofrk

jorge8 said:


> The interconnect? It's the Vorz cable that comes with the amp.




Cool thanks


----------



## JohnFY

Hi guys, just received my Pure II today, and have to say that I am not blown away by it. It is incredibly boomy, and I can't decide if the vocals (tested with Kate Bush, Bjork, Beth Orton) are veiled or recessed. I tried it with UM Merlin's, IE80's and Beyerdynamic T51p's , and is the same with them all.
  
 Is this a case of bad synergy or does the Pure need some serious burn-in?
  
 Even compared to the dark PHA-2's it is boomy, but more detailed. However, the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII is clearer in the bass, and 'more forward' with the vocals. Even my Fiio E12 sounds clearer and more forward.
  
 Now, there can't be anything wrong with the Pure; Germans don't do things wrong. Maybe I need more brain burn-in, but I am a little disappointed given so many of you have said 'WOW!', seemingly straight out of the box.
  
 Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jorge8

A couple of days of intensive burn in will make it.
 I had the same 1st impression. After 2 days burn in it was sounding very good. 
 And it was not brain adjustment because I was using other amps meanwhile.


----------



## JohnFY

Jorge8,
  
 Thank you for your (speedy) reply. I was hoping that that was the case and some burn-in is going to make me 'Wow' it too. I am sure that I had to burn-in the Leckerton. If memory serves me, I wasn't too enamoured with that either, but that was after coming from the Fiio E12. Now I love it.
  
 I will sleep easier tonight knowing that I haven't made a big mistake buying the Pure II.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ChrisSC

@Dave74: can you compare the sq of the pico slim vs. the pure II?  I've had the slim for years and am thinking of an upgrade... is it worth it?


----------



## WCDchee

chrissc said:


> @Dave74
> : can you compare the sq of the pico slim vs. the pure II?  I've had the slim for years and am thinking of an upgrade... is it worth it?




I have both i just made the switch  i think they are very different amps altogether. The pico slim is a very very clean refined sounding amp, but it has a tendency to be a tad thin and cold to some. It us extremely clean and refined though. And mostly neutral. It is a tad coloured though. In terms of soundstage the pico slim does not have a particularly wide stage. It is decent, but not great. It does have great depth and height though, as well as imaging which gives it a very coherent soundstaging. It has a very nice airy tone too.

The pure 2 is a very different sounding instrument. For a start, it has a fuller sound, and again almost completely neutral with a hint of warmth giving it a natural fullness without becoming overly bloated or thick. Soundstage wise it is the widest i have heard. It also has an excellent depth and height, again the best i have heard. Imaging and separation are once again too notch. It does lose out in the airiness though.

Mind you the pico slim is no slouch in imaging and soundstage coherency, and separation. But it would not be honest of me not to admit that the pure 2 blows it away in that regard


----------



## ChrisSC

@ WCDchee:
  
 Thanks!


----------



## audiofrk

is the pure 2 amp made with discrete components or opamps?  Though the website doesn't state I feel that the it is as silver opamps with gold plating sound like they'd be redundant and they do mention matching the resistors and capacitors.  Anyone know?


----------



## SilverEars

audiofrk said:


> is the pure 2 amp made with discrete components or opamps?  Though the website doesn't state I feel that the it is as silver opamps with *gold plating* sound like they'd be redundant and they do mention matching the resistors and capacitors.  Anyone know?


 
 Not sure what this gold plating is for, but gold is not as conductive as silver or copper.  
  

Material​ρ (Ω·m) at 20 °C​σ (S/m) at 20 °C​Temperature
 coefficient[note 1]
 (K−1)​Reference​Carbon (graphene)1×10−8--0.0002[12]Silver1.59×10−86.30×1070.0038[13][14]Copper1.68×10−85.96×1070.003862[15]Annealed copper[note 2]1.72×10−85.80×1070.00393[16]Gold[note 3]2.44×10−84.10×107


----------



## audiofrk

silverears said:


> Not sure what this gold plating is for, but gold is not as conductive as silver or copper.
> 
> 
> Material​ρ (Ω·m) at 20 °C​σ (S/m) at 20 °C​Temperature
> ...


 

 yeah thats true.  The reason they use gold plating (if I remember my physical chemistry correct) is that due to its low oxidation state it will not interfere with the electric signal that is being run thru the silver circuitry.  So the electric signal runs thru the silver component on the board and the gold plating keeps the electricity from escaping to the surroundings, thus keeping high fidelity of signal.  Intel does something similar with its chips using a 3d channel construction to keep the signal fidelity high to improve efficiency and lower the number of cycles to complete a task.
  
 guess this is why I'm wondering whether or not this is a discrete amp because I am unaware/baffled by the existence of such expensive opamps.


----------



## SilverEars

audiofrk said:


> yeah thats true.  The reason they use gold plating (if I remember my physical chemistry correct) is that due to its low oxidation state it will not interfere with the electric signal that is being run thru the silver circuitry.  So the electric signal runs thru the silver component on the board and the* gold plating keeps the electricity from escaping to the surroundings,* thus keeping high fidelity of signal.  Intel does something similar with its chips using a 3d channel construction to keep the signal fidelity high to improve efficiency and lower the number of cycles to complete a task.
> 
> guess this is why I'm wondering whether or not this is a discrete amp because I am unaware/baffled by the existence of such expensive opamps.


 
 That's pure bull.  If they want to keep it from escaping, no need for any type of coating or plating.  No electron will escape through the air.  There is a big difference between processor chips at a nano circuit level and amplifier.  For one, the amp's signal is significantly slower, and it's analog.  I think it's pure marketing, the gold plating.


----------



## audiofrk

silverears said:


> That's pure bull.  If they want to keep it from escaping, no need for any type of coating or plating.  No electron will escape through the air.  There is a big difference between processor chips at a nano circuit level and amplifier.  For one, the amp's signal is significantly slower, and it's analog.  I think it's pure marketing, the gold plating.


 
 whoa that seemed a little hostile.
  
 not sure if it was directed at me or the company, but I guess I should clarify a few things.
  
 The website actually list it as gold platted silver soldering I assumed it was the signal path.  My post was a guess as to why they need gold plating on silver soldering, and I am not an electrical engineer or someone that has built any kind of amp.  My guess was based on my limited knowledge of circuits and batteries for my physic, chem, and biochem classes.  If I presented myself as someone that has knowledge of either the companies reasoning or any background in amp making I apologies.
  
 that being said if you could enlighten me as to there design choices it would be much appreciated.


----------



## SilverEars

audiofrk said:


> whoa that seemed a little hostile.
> 
> not sure if it was directed at me or the company, but I guess I should clarify a few things.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, sorry if it came out hostile, and it wasn't directed at you, but the Vorzuge's webpage marketing.  I really can't say much based on what is on the webpage, and what is written is language used for marketing.  All I can say is the THD+N is advertised to be very low at .0008%(keep in mind, this value might be fudged), and the they use mix of silver-gold for solder which I cannot understand why as silver is more conductive.  As for the Gold plated PCB they say it prevenr corrosion incase it happens to corrode over time which is unlikely.  They say they used top grade resistors and parts, and I'm guessing they used film resistors and capacitors why has better performance, but they are commonly used for audio parts also.  
  
 Other than that, it looks very nice from the outside.


----------



## audiofrk

silverears said:


> Hi, sorry if it came out hostile, and it wasn't directed at you, but the Vorzuge's webpage marketing.  I really can't say much based on what is on the webpage, and what is written is language used for marketing.  All I can say is the THD+N is advertised to be very low at .0008%(keep in mind, this value might be fudged), and the they use mix of silver-gold for solder which I cannot understand why as silver is more conductive.  As for the Gold plated PCB they say it prevenr corrosion incase it happens to corrode over time which is unlikely.  They say they used top grade resistors and parts, and I'm guessing they used film resistors and capacitors why has better performance, but they are commonly used for audio parts also.
> 
> Other than that, it looks very nice from the outside.


 
  no worries I looked at my post and I figured that it could be misread as me mouthing off like I am stating facts.  There use of gold and silver jives well with a lot of audiophile equipment (cables, connectors, etc) would be great if they could elaborate. in the end whatever there reasoning they have a compact high quality device thats getting rave reviews and thats whats important.  I agree that the product sheet leaves a little to be desired but I guess there going for "the sound speaks for itself" angle. 
  
  
 On a somewhat related note I am shopping around for a source/dac to pair with this amp.  My two front runners are the rwak120-S/120-B and the dx90 if anyone can provide any information on the better match (musically) it would be great (using dita answer).


----------



## WCDchee

audiofrk said:


> no worries I looked at my post and I figured that it could be misread as me mouthing off like I am stating facts.  There use of gold and silver jives well with a lot of audiophile equipment (cables, connectors, etc) would be great if they could elaborate. in the end whatever there reasoning they have a compact high quality device thats getting rave reviews and thats whats important.  I agree that the product sheet leaves a little to be desired but I guess there going for "the sound speaks for itself" angle.
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note I am shopping around for a source/dac to pair with this amp.  My two front runners are the rwak120-S/120-B and the dx90 if anyone can provide any information on the better match (musically) it would be great (using dita answer).




No worries about the pairing with the ditas it is phenomenal. I personally use it and the dita guys themselves have personally noted the great synergy and pairing


----------



## WCDchee

Anyone has comparisons with the sr-71a?


----------



## fiascogarcia

wcdchee said:


> Anyone has comparisons with the sr-71a?


 
 I have both.  The RSA is a wonderful amp.  It is more laid back, sounds a little less detailed than the Pure II on the upper scales and the mids and bass might be slightly more lush sounding.  The Pure II doesn't lack in bass, it is just tighter sounding than the RSA. It's upper mids and treble are very nicely detailed without ever becoming sibilant.  Overall, I think the Pure II has the more natural sound, the RSA more full bodied (darker?) but slightly less detailed.  Both have very low noise floor, which is great for iem's.  RSA has more power, a plus I suppose for hard to drive headphones (it is very powerful) and the volume pot is a little better than the Pure II as far as making minor volume level adjustments.  Having said all that, I love them both.  I tend to prefer the Pure II for iem's as they sound incredibly clear at lower gain and volume settings, and generally use the RSA for my full size phones.  I like them enough to keep them both and really have lost any interest in pursuing the next best amp.  All in my opinion, of course!


----------



## WCDchee

fiascogarcia said:


> I have both.  The RSA is a wonderful amp.  It is more laid back, sounds a little less detailed than the Pure II on the upper scales and the mids and bass might be slightly more lush sounding.  The Pure II doesn't lack in bass, it is just tighter sounding than the RSA. It's upper mids and treble are very nicely detailed without ever becoming sibilant.  Overall, I think the Pure II has the more natural sound, the RSA more full bodied (darker?) but slightly less detailed.  Both have very low noise floor, which is great for iem's.  RSA has more power, a plus I suppose for hard to drive headphones (it is very powerful) and the volume pot is a little better than the Pure II as far as making minor volume level adjustments.  Having said all that, I love them both.  I tend to prefer the Pure II for iem's as they sound incredibly clear at lower gain and volume settings, and generally use the RSA for my full size phones.  I like them enough to keep them both and really have lost any interest in pursuing the next best amp.  All in my opinion, of course!




Thanks so much! Would you say then that theyre somewhat on par then mainly with tonal differences but the iems having better control for iems and rsa for full size? How about with regards to soundstaging and imaging (width height and depth) which amp do you think is better in this regard?  thanks!


----------



## fiascogarcia

wcdchee said:


> Thanks so much! Would you say then that theyre somewhat on par then mainly with tonal differences but the iems having better control for iems and rsa for full size? How about with regards to soundstaging and imaging (width height and depth) which amp do you think is better in this regard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Exactly, tonal difference exists, but it's difficult to tell someone else which is better.  And yes, personally I listen with HD600  headphones and Fitear Parterre's primarily, and based on those phones I prefer the Pure II with the Fitear and the RSA with the Senn's.  I did listen to Chesky's test tracks and found them both to be fairly equal in soundstage, with the RSA being slightly wider and the Pure II better in height and depth. I don't think either of my phones are particularly stellar in the soundstaging dept. (iem goes without saying).  Keep in mind that my impressions could go out the window with different phones you may own.


----------



## maricius

wcdchee said:


> I have both i just made the switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Have you by any chance heard both with the Final Audio Design Heaven VI?? With my warmish sounding iPod 5.5g and also warm Cypher Labs Duet, I find the Heaven VIs to be too thick (great only for certain songs). Would you suggest either the Pico Slim or the Pure 2 for a clearer sound (still with the iPod)?


----------



## CJs06

So I've been looking for a portable amplifier to pair with my iBasso DX50 and while I initially was interested in ALO's offerings, the VorzAMP Pure II has jumped to the top of my list. Nathan's review on Headfonia has led me to look further here on head-fi for impressions, and I'm impressed with the amplifier's reception from the community. Now I just have to keep myself from impulsively buying it


----------



## WCDchee

maricius said:


> Have you by any chance heard both with the Final Audio Design Heaven VI?? With my warmish sounding iPod 5.5g and also warm Cypher Labs Duet, I find the Heaven VIs to be too thick (great only for certain songs). Would you suggest either the Pico Slim or the Pure 2 for a clearer sound (still with the iPod)?




Heyy, im surprised at your impressions of the heaven 6 because to my ears, if my memory serves me right, its a pretty lean sounding earphone. The slim has a tendency to be rather lean too and on that account i would pair it with the pure 2 rather than the slim


----------



## maricius

wcdchee said:


> Heyy, im surprised at your impressions of the heaven 6 because to my ears, if my memory serves me right, its a pretty lean sounding earphone. The slim has a tendency to be rather lean too and on that account i would pair it with the pure 2 rather than the slim




I guess we really do hear things differently. Lean for me would be the AKG k3003 and thick (especially in the bass) would be a Sennheiser IE800. These as well as my FADs are heard through my Duet and my DACport LX. The FADs would be somewhere in between. Thanks for the suggestion though!!


----------



## shigzeo

Perhaps one of you is sensitive to bass thickness, while the other considers thick/hot mids to be 'thick'. If we all heard that differently, there would be no point in any maker making anything for our ears. Or, in the visual world, for a red light to mean stop. 

 That is too subjective. Rather, our use of the language to express what we hear is different from person to person. I would agree that the heaven VI have hot mids/lower treble, but they are not a 'thick' earphone as usually 'thick' (as in dull-witted) is used. If they sound that way, it could be that you have bad fit with ear pieces that clog the output holes, or you have other issues that we don't know about.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> Perhaps one of you is sensitive to bass thickness, while the other considers thick/hot mids to be 'thick'. If we all heard that differently, there would be no point in any maker making anything for our ears. Or, in the visual world, for a red light to mean stop.
> 
> 
> That is too subjective. Rather, our use of the language to express what we hear is different from person to person. I would agree that the heaven VI have hot mids/lower treble, but they are not a 'thick' earphone as usually 'thick' (as in dull-witted) is used. If they sound that way, it could be that you have bad fit with ear pieces that clog the output holes, or you have other issues that we don't know about.




I think you got it right there  thickness to me comes from the lower mids while it seems to come in the bass for maricius. Which probably explains why he finds the ie800s thick, something i actually find thin but with a pronounced bass.


----------



## Fabaaroan

I just received my pure ii.
A question to all owners
 I wondered what dap do you use with ?


----------



## fiascogarcia

fabaaroan said:


> I just received my pure ii.
> A question to all owners
> I wondered what dap do you use with ?


 
 I use iPod and original CLAS.  Very nice combo but bulky.


----------



## Fabaaroan

Thanks
I use zx1 now and I m looking for a less expensive one (and smalller) if it s possible.
And my ciem are se3 ref and soon se5


----------



## fiascogarcia

fabaaroan said:


> Thanks
> I use zx1 now and I m looking for a less expensive one (and smalller) if it s possible.
> And my ciem are se3 ref and soon se5


 
 I think the Pure II will enhance just about any DAP you decide on.  Pick a sound signature you like, the Vorzuge will not add much coloration to the sound of the DAP.


----------



## Mimouille

Anyone tried it with the AK240...does it add anything


----------



## jorge8

fabaaroan said:


> I just received my pure ii.
> A question to all owners
> I wondered what dap do you use with ?


 
 Fiio X5


----------



## awry

mimouille said:


> Anyone tried it with the AK240...does it add anything


 
 About 130grams, Mim, if i'm not wrong. =]


----------



## Schopenhauer

Can anyone give first-personal impressions of pairing the VorzAMP PURE II with the following headphones: LCD-2 (Fazor), HE-500, T90 and K712? I'm interested in acquiring a new SS amp, preferably portable, that can drive that range of cans. Currently working with the Pan Am, which, I think, drives each of these exceptionally well. I plan to keep, at least for the time being, the Pan Am in addition to the new SS amp. Best and thanks, S


----------



## maricius

schopenhauer said:


> Can anyone give first-personal impressions of pairing the VorzAMP PURE II with the following headphones: LCD-2 (Fazor), HE-500, T90 and K712? I'm interested in acquiring a new SS amp, preferably portable, that can drive that range of cans. Currently working with the Pan Am, which, I think, drives each of these exceptionally well. I plan to keep, at least for the time being, the Pan Am in addition to the new SS amp. Best and thanks, S




Check out the RSA Intruder, Cypher Labs Duet, and iFi micro iDSD. Those mentioned are powerful enough for the HE-500 thus powerful enough for the rest. The trio fare quite well with IEMs as well.


----------



## Schopenhauer

maricius said:


> Check out the RSA Intruder, Cypher Labs Duet, and iFi micro iDSD. Those mentioned are powerful enough for the HE-500 thus powerful enough for the rest. The trio fare quite well with IEMs as well.




maricius: Thanks! I was looking at the RSA SR-71B earlier. Is that The Intruder minus the DAC portion? I previously owned the Rx Mk3-B+ and thought it was excellent, although, perhaps a bit too aggressive for extended listening. Any risk the SR-71B or Intruder might be aggressive? I already have a Solo -dB so I thought I could skip the DAC.


----------



## WCDchee

schopenhauer said:


> maricius: Thanks! I was looking at the RSA SR-71B earlier. Is that The Intruder minus the DAC portion? I previously owned the Rx Mk3-B+ and thought it was excellent, although, perhaps a bit too aggressive for extended listening. Any risk the SR-71B or Intruder might be aggressive? I already have a Solo -dB so I thought I could skip the DAC.




The pure 2 is about the best it gets for iems. However, it does not supply high gain well, and just sounds flat and thin. The SR-71A is considered to be excellent by many who prefer it better the sr-71B!


----------



## maricius

schopenhauer said:


> maricius: Thanks! I was looking at the RSA SR-71B earlier. Is that The Intruder minus the DAC portion? I previously owned the Rx Mk3-B+ and thought it was excellent, although, perhaps a bit too aggressive for extended listening. Any risk the SR-71B or Intruder might be aggressive? I already have a Solo -dB so I thought I could skip the DAC.




I can wholeheartedly recommend the Duet. I prefer the amp section of the Duet over the Rx but I haven't heard the The Intruder nor the SR-71B. With the CLAS -dB and Duet, you have a fully balanced portable rig!! Not to mention perfectly matching form factor.


----------



## zeppu08

How can the sr-71A and B compared? Im also looking on the pure 2 amp and Duet for my ciems but thinking if it can power full size cans as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## WCDchee

zeppu08 said:


> How can the sr-71A and B compared? Im also looking on the pure 2 amp and Duet for my ciems but thinking if it can power full size cans as well. Any thoughts?




Not sure on how they compare but the sr-71a has a pretty strong following despite being an old amp 

When comparing the pure 2 and the duet, for iems, imo the pure 2 pulls far ahead. Soundstage wise they are among the best, if not the best compared to the competition. The duet may sound more open and expansive on first listen but a prolonged listen would reveal that it is simply the presentation. The pure 2 is someone leaner, a tad warm and mid centric, while the duet has a slightly thicker signature. However i personally prefer the pure 2 as i find it much cleaner and more refined. But this is mostly a preference thing i believe. 

In terms of ability to drive full sized headphones, however, while the pure two has a good gain stage and decent output power, it is not able to provide the higher voltages anywhere as well as the duet can.


----------



## Schopenhauer

maricius said:


> I can wholeheartedly recommend the Duet. I prefer the amp section of the Duet over the Rx but I haven't heard the The Intruder nor the SR-71B. With the CLAS -dB and Duet, you have a fully balanced portable rig!! Not to mention perfectly matching form factor.


 
 maricius: You might have sold me on the Duet. Especially since I've heard good things about its pairing with the HE-500. I think the HE-500 is the weakest match with the Pan Am. Thanks!


----------



## Mimouille

awry said:


> About 130grams, Mim, if i'm not wrong. =]


But the wallet is 600$ lighter


----------



## kurochin

Audiophile weight loss programs. Value added - in reverse!!


----------



## bluewrx1025

fabaaroan said:


> I just received my pure ii.
> A question to all owners
> I wondered what dap do you use with ?



I use it with my RWAK100S. A little bulky but not to bad for portable carry.


----------



## ChrisSC

bluewrx1025 said:


> I use it with my RWAK100S. A little bulky but not to bad for portable carry.




Impressions?


----------



## awry

mimouille said:


> But the wallet is 600$ lighter


 
 Hahahahaha! True. All about balance isn't it?


----------



## hotfever

Does pure ii totally outclass hibino r10 internal amp which i think is already very good for iem???


----------



## SilverEars

hotfever said:


> Does pure ii totally outclass hibino r10 internal amp which i think is already very good for iem???


 
 I think it's preference.  The R10's internal amp is warmer and it sounded more musical or euphoric?  The Vorzuge is slightly brighter(this could be favorable depending on the source's output) and tones down the warm signature, and creates a cleaner sound.  Vorzuge is a great amp for portable use, but I got rid of it since I use a desktop amp that has wider stage presentation.
  
 I thought the Vorzuge was transparent do to it's bright nature.  I amped clip+ headphone out, and didn't lose anything in the process which is quite good as amps can clean off the sound.  If felt like I can amp headphone out instead of line-out and it would still pass the information intact.


----------



## Greeni

So from the various sources I read the Pure II has great separation of instrument, silence, clean and somewhat mid centric sound, but I don't get a clear picture of its tonality and timbre. Anyone like to comment on that?


----------



## WCDchee

You got it right there. The separation and staging is extremely impressive, about the best i habe heard in a portable to date. The sound is extremely clean, precise, very very refined. It is mostly very neutral with a slight mid centric tone as you have pointed out, and while being clean and detailed retains a good sense of musicality.

However, the pure 2 can have a tendency to be slightly thin depending on the pairing. For example, when used with my dita answer and the dita truth interconnect, it has a tendency to be thin, though the airiness and staging is phenomenal. With a solid copper IC however, the sound becomes much thicker and full bodied. With the truth IC it is amazing for classical, yet it falls short on vocals. A copper IC helps improve its vocal performance. However i have yet to find a good IC for use on vocal tracks.

If you have tried an amp like the kojo, IMO i havent heard a portable with a better tone. The tone of the kojo is simply phenomenal. With the only flaw being the soundstaging. The pure 2 has a great tone but nowhere near the kojo's, however, when jt coms to separation, staging and placement, it is definitely ahead of the pack.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Greeni

wcdchee said:


> You got it right there. The separation and staging is extremely impressive, about the best i habe heard in a portable to date. The sound is extremely clean, precise, very very refined. It is mostly very neutral with a slight mid centric tone as you have pointed out, and while being clean and detailed retains a good sense of musicality.
> 
> However, the pure 2 can have a tendency to be slightly thin depending on the pairing. For example, when used with my dita answer and the dita truth interconnect, it has a tendency to be thin, though the airiness and staging is phenomenal. With a solid copper IC however, the sound becomes much thicker and full bodied. With the truth IC it is amazing for classical, yet it falls short on vocals. A copper IC helps improve its vocal performance. However i have yet to find a good IC for use on vocal tracks.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.
  
 I guess nowadays it is not difficult to find good audio with separation and staging, but some of those that I heard one sacrifice tonal colors and body to achieve that. I just want to make sure the Pure II is not one of them.
  
 I gather that you are referring to the KOJO KM01-BRASS headphone amp, will check out that one too.


----------



## WCDchee

greeni said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I guess nowadays it is not difficult to find good audio with separation and staging, but some of those that I heard one sacrifice tonal colors and body to achieve that. I just want to make sure the Pure II is not one of them.
> 
> I gather that you are referring to the KOJO KM01-BRASS headphone amp, will check out that one too.




Well i wouldn't say that! The pure 2 had such a great level of staging imaging and separation that tbh most other top portable amps don't even come close imo. And yes they do retain a solid and still rather musical tone and timbre. To me, because i love classical music, separation, staging and placement are of utmost importance, and the pure 2 really leaves most competitors in the dust in that aspect.  perhaps you can let us know which other amps you have heard that you mentioned above?  and we can try to see if we can give some comparisons!


----------



## Greeni

wcdchee said:


> Well i wouldn't say that! The pure 2 had such a great level of staging imaging and separation that tbh most other top portable amps don't even come close imo. And yes they do retain a solid and still rather musical tone and timbre. To me, because i love classical music, separation, staging and placement are of utmost importance, and the pure 2 really leaves most competitors in the dust in that aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's very helpful, although I guess it is pretty much more of personal opinion. I quote examples as follows:
  
 1. Headphone I heard that I consider to be stripped of tonal colors : K701, Pro 900
 2. Headphone I heard that I consider to have reasonably good tonal colors : RS2i, Beyerdynamic DT150, DT250
 3. Headphone amps I heard that I consider to be stripped of tonal colors : Musical Fidelity, Asgard, O2
 4. Headphone amps I heard that I consider to have reasonably good tonal colors : KICAS Caliente, RSA Mustang, and a number of tube amps in general


----------



## audiofrk

how long does the pure 2 take to burn in?


----------



## audiofrk

never mind searched the thread


----------



## fiascogarcia

audiofrk said:


> never mind searched the thread


 
 Sorry, didn't mean to ignore your question.  As I recall, it took me about 50 to 75 hours to feel the lower levels of bass, and everything kind of came together and sounded really coherent after 100 or so.  I'm positive it was brain burn in, still it took a little while to really appreciate the sq of this great little amp.  IMO


----------



## audiofrk

fiascogarcia said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to ignore your question.  As I recall, it took me about 50 to 75 hours to feel the lower levels of bass, and everything kind of came together and sounded really coherent after 100 or so.  I'm positive it was brain burn in, still it took a little while to really appreciate the sq of this great little amp.  IMO


 

 its cool I should have searched first.  I was like "well F@#$% you all too, I'll just search" and then I was like <sight> "i forgot to search"


----------



## l3loodshed

guys what are the comparisons between the Pure II, Tralucent T1, SR-71b and the Alo Rx Mk3-B+? can't decide what to get


----------



## fiascogarcia

l3loodshed said:


> guys what are the comparisons between the Pure II, Tralucent T1, SR-71b and the Alo Rx Mk3-B+? can't decide what to get


 
 Of the 4, I only have the Pure II (SR-71A is the only other similar that I have), but one thing you might want to consider is if you want to go balanced or not.  That might narrow down choices.


----------



## l3loodshed

fiascogarcia said:


> Of the 4, I only have the Pure II (SR-71A is the only other similar that I have), but one thing you might want to consider is if you want to go balanced or not.  That might narrow down choices.


 
  hmmmm balanced would better, I would rather go for balanced but if the SE is pretty good i wouldn't mind going down the SE line hahaha
 what's the comparison between the SR-71A and Pure II? can the Pure II drive cans like LCD2 or the LCD3?


----------



## maricius

l3loodshed said:


> hmmmm balanced would better, I would rather go for balanced but if the SE is pretty good i wouldn't mind going down the SE line hahaha
> what's the comparison between the SR-71A and Pure II? can the Pure II drive cans like LCD2 or the LCD3?


 
  
 Why don't you check out the Cypher Labs Duet? Its balanced output and SE output is stronger than the ALO and has similar quality to the Pure II (what differs is the note presentation and soundstage presentation). What source will you be pairing the amp with?


----------



## l3loodshed

maricius said:


> Why don't you check out the Cypher Labs Duet? Its balanced output and SE output is stronger than the ALO and has similar quality to the Pure II (what differs is the note presentation and soundstage presentation). What source will you be pairing the amp with?


 
 Line-out from my HM-901, cause my HM-901 dies too fast and gets warm too quickly so yeah, wanted to get an amp to reduce those issues (And hopefully at the same time improve the SQ and maybe provide the driving power that my HM-901 is unable to give for demanding headphones)
 The Duet sounds like what I need in terms of function, but may I ask how does the Duet differ from the Pure II in terms of note presentation and soundstage presentation?


----------



## maricius

l3loodshed said:


> Line-out from my HM-901, cause my HM-901 dies too fast and gets warm too quickly so yeah, wanted to get an amp to reduce those issues (And hopefully at the same time improve the SQ and maybe provide the driving power that my HM-901 is unable to give for demanding headphones)
> The Duet sounds like what I need in terms of function, but may I ask how does the Duet differ from the Pure II in terms of note presentation and soundstage presentation?


 
  
 Check this post by WCDChee. 
  
post #242
  
 I couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## Poimandres

How does the pure II compare against the portaphile?


----------



## fiascogarcia

l3loodshed said:


> hmmmm balanced would better, I would rather go for balanced but if the SE is pretty good i wouldn't mind going down the SE line hahaha
> what's the comparison between the SR-71A and Pure II? can the Pure II drive cans like LCD2 or the LCD3?


 
 I did a brief comparison on page 15.  Don't know about the Audeze's, as I don't have a set.


----------



## WCDchee

l3loodshed said:


> Line-out from my HM-901, cause my HM-901 dies too fast and gets warm too quickly so yeah, wanted to get an amp to reduce those issues (And hopefully at the same time improve the SQ and maybe provide the driving power that my HM-901 is unable to give for demanding headphones)
> The Duet sounds like what I need in terms of function, but may I ask how does the Duet differ from the Pure II in terms of note presentation and soundstage presentation?




I would like to correct something i said previously. The vorzuge pure 2 actually has pretty decent driving capabilities, much better than the old vorzuge's. Even when i tried it with then hd800 and the akg k812, it managed to sound really good, definitely not the best, but decent. It was only when pairing with headphones like the hifimans that the lack of power started to show.


----------



## l3loodshed

feverfive said:


> I've now got ~40 hours on my Pure II, and the charging problems were sorted out simply by using a different charging cable (the one that shipped w/ the amp is defective somehow).  I am also re-charging by using an external battery pack (just testing it out before a long trip I am taking in a couple months); it's this one--> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5VAYRU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I am now getting 8.5 - 9 hours in my RWAK-100-S > Pure II > Earsonics SM64 or Shure SRH1540 rig.  I am still very impressed by sound quality, and I actually prefer the Pure II over my Rx MKIII-b on that basis.  Oh, and correct:  the front panel (white) LED is BRIGHT.  I literally used it as a small flashlight last night.  LMAO, they might be able to gain an extra 30 minutes of play time if they lowered the brightness of this front light!  I am seriously thinking of taking a black Sharpie to it.


 
 What's your comparisons between the Pure II and MKIII-b? can't figure out which one of the amps to get hahaha


----------



## l3loodshed

wcdchee said:


> I would like to correct something i said previously. The vorzuge pure 2 actually has pretty decent driving capabilities, much better than the old vorzuge's. Even when i tried it with then hd800 and the akg k812, it managed to sound really good, definitely not the best, but decent. It was only when pairing with headphones like the hifimans that the lack of power started to show.


 
 hmmmmm sounds like just the amp I need minus the balanced output


fiascogarcia said:


> I did a brief comparison on page 15.  Don't know about the Audeze's, as I don't have a set.


 
 sorry I didn't see hahaha, read it and it sounds like my kinda thing
  
  
 thanks guys really helped to narrow down my options till just between the Mk3-b+ and the Pure II


----------



## awry

l3loodshed said:


> Line-out from my HM-901, cause my HM-901 dies too fast and gets warm too quickly so yeah, wanted to get an amp to reduce those issues (And hopefully at the same time improve the SQ and maybe provide the driving power that my HM-901 is unable to give for demanding headphones)
> The Duet sounds like what I need in terms of function, but may I ask how does the Duet differ from the Pure II in terms of note presentation and soundstage presentation?


 
 Erm, extra battery? Smaller, cheaper, no need for interconnects. What exactly have you been trying to drive with your HM901? Thing has quite a fair bit of power for most things. I only LO my 901 at home for a different SQ most times.


----------



## WCDchee

l3loodshed said:


> hmmmmm sounds like just the amp I need minus the balanced output
> sorry I didn't see hahaha, read it and it sounds like my kinda thing
> 
> 
> thanks guys really helped to narrow down my options till just between the Mk3-b+ and the Pure II




The ALO is warmer sounding, thicker, more powerful for full sized headphones, but thats about it. Its not as refined, nor is the soundstage as immersive and large. On top of that the terrible hiss makes it very bad for IEMs. To give a gauge of the sound, the duet's signature is somewhere in between the mk3b+ ans the pure 2.


----------



## audiofrk

Anyone A/B this amp against the tranlucent amp?


----------



## shigzeo

I have but the tralucent has gone through a number of changes. Both are excellent. Tralucent a bit more cleanly detailed and the PURE II more moodily detailed. PURE II is my favourite of all time, but tralucent is amazing. I tested the tralucent DAC as well and really liked it but didn't have time enough with it to deliver a review.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> I have but the tralucent has gone through a number of changes. Both are excellent. Tralucent a bit more cleanly detailed and the PURE II more moodily detailed. PURE II is my favourite of all time, but tralucent is amazing. I tested the tralucent DAC as well and really liked it but didn't have time enough with it to deliver a review.




By this do you mean the t1? Or the new dac/amp?


----------



## shigzeo

The new DAC/amp is just as good an amp as the T1 (from my short exerpience) and better built. I'm impressed. I was impressed back in the day, too. And still am. I have a review of the T1 up at ohm image in which I mention the PURE (one or two). II is better than I in every regard.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> The new DAC/amp is just as good an amp as the T1 (from my short exerpience) and better built. I'm impressed. I was impressed back in the day, too. And still am. I have a review of the T1 up at ohm image in which I mention the PURE (one or two). II is better than I in every regard.




Yes the 2 is definitely better. I think tonally they are extremely similar, and if you like one you will definitely like the other. The level of refinement is simply astounding. But i think for me the pure 2 really clinches the deal due to the significantly larger stereo image that it throws, extremely evident in classical music which i love. Its just that much more open, airy, and with better imaging and separation. On top of that i'm not quite sure if you noticed it but it actually seems more powerful than the pure 1. According to moon audio's webstore the duo/pure has only 2.7v swing while the pure 2 has a 9v swing, quite a stark difference which probably accounts for the difference in battery life. And while its not powerful enough to sound good on the hifimans, i did try them with the hd800s, and while they defintely aren't near their best on the pure 2, i must say that the pure 2 definitely can make them sing!


----------



## audiofrk

shigzeo said:


> The new DAC/amp is just as good an amp as the T1 (from my short exerpience) and better built. I'm impressed. I was impressed back in the day, too. And still am. I have a review of the T1 up at ohm image in which I mention the PURE (one or two). II is better than I in every regard.


 

Thanks man I'll check it out. Trying to figure out what should be my birthday gift to myself I'll be using the UERMs


----------



## Henry Gukas

How would you compare this to the Fiio E12? Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Henry Gukas

Also, I am wondering if I will be able to drive the HD700 adequately.


----------



## WCDchee

henry gukas said:


> How would you compare this to the Fiio E12? Is it worth the upgrade?




Wow thats a heck of a comparison there. The fiio e12 doesnt even come remotely close as a portable amp. It performs quite a few levels higher in just about every aspect. And yes it would be able to drive the hd700 somewhat adequately, not fantastic but adequate.


----------



## l3loodshed

awry said:


> Erm, extra battery? Smaller, cheaper, no need for interconnects. What exactly have you been trying to drive with your HM901? Thing has quite a fair bit of power for most things. I only LO my 901 at home for a different SQ most times.


 
 *cough* hoping to drive nearly anything *cross fingers* hopefully even the abyss
 but as of now I'm just still swimming in the market mainly still an IEM guy but planning to move on to full sized cans someday too maybe the LFF Enigma/TH900 and an open can


----------



## audiofrk

l3loodshed said:


> *cough* hoping to drive nearly anything *cross fingers* hopefully even the abyss
> but as of now I'm just still swimming in the market mainly still an IEM guy but planning to move on to full sized cans someday too maybe the LFF Enigma/TH900 and an open can




Super interested in this as well, can the pure2 drive the enigma correctly


----------



## awry

l3loodshed said:


> *cough* hoping to drive nearly anything *cross fingers* hopefully even the abyss
> but as of now I'm just still swimming in the market mainly still an IEM guy but planning to move on to full sized cans someday too maybe the LFF Enigma/TH900 and an open can


 
 I dunno about the Enigma but I own the TH900. With the IEM card, it seldom goes past 5 or 5.5 on the volume control before becoming too loud. Of coz volume doesn't equal to well driven but if it's just power you need far this can, the 901 is fine.


----------



## BRCMRGN

My Pure II just arrived yesterday. I'm using it with a AK100 that I picked up new on a closeout for $379 (I already have a RWAK100) just to use with this amp. There are very close in size and stacked, they fit easily in a Pelican 1020 with a layer of foam inside the lid.. I'm very impressed so far. I was listening last night with a pair of Earsonics SM3 and I'm amazed that some recordings that always seemed a little loose or flabby in the bass (even on a AK240) were tightened right up by this amp. Looking forward to getting a few hundred hours on the Pure II to let it settle in.


----------



## BRCMRGN

Listening at lunch today through Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs. High gain was too high. Had very little usable range on the volume control. On medium, 9:00 seemed to be a good normal listening volume. I will have to try on the HD800 and LCD2 next.


----------



## audiofrk

brcmrgn said:


> Listening at lunch today through Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs. High gain was too high. Had very little usable range on the volume control. On medium, 9:00 seemed to be a good normal listening volume. I will have to try on the HD800 and LCD2 next.




If you would be so kind could you tell us what amps you normally use with your alpha dogs, LCD, hd 800


----------



## BRCMRGN

audiofrk said:


> If you would be so kind could you tell us what amps you normally use with your alpha dogs, LCD, hd 800


 
 Usually I use the Schiit Magni or Vali and sometimes the HIFIMAN HM-901 DAP with the balanced amp card. Balanced and unbalanced cables for all three headphones.


----------



## zeppu08

brcmrgn said:


> Listening at lunch today through Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs. High gain was too high. Had very little usable range on the volume control. On medium, 9:00 seemed to be a good normal listening volume. I will have to try on the HD800 and LCD2 next.




How was the hungry alpha dogs with the vorzuge? Did it gives the alpha enough power to bring the alpha's a shine?


----------



## BRCMRGN

zeppu08 said:


> How was the hungry alpha dogs with the vorzuge? Did it gives the alpha enough power to bring the alpha's a shine?


 
 So far. I need to listen to this amp a lot more, but it seems strong and well controlled. I really expected the alpha dog to be a problem, but it's not.


----------



## fiascogarcia

I have some HD600's, and granted, even at 300ohm they're relatively easy to drive.  But I can power  them no problem at low gain!


----------



## zeppu08

Thanks guys! Thats good to hear.. Was thinking getting this vs the Duet. Anyone tried both? All im worried about the power but im also after the black noise floor for my ciems..


----------



## Cotnijoe

The pure ii has lower noise floor and to me an overall more exciting sound. The duet however has more power than the pure ii.

Also, the duet to me was a little too polite sounding although it was very clean sounding.


----------



## WCDchee

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks guys! Thats good to hear.. Was thinking getting this vs the Duet. Anyone tried both? All im worried about the power but im also after the black noise floor for my ciems..




If you look at the earlier posts, i did give some comparisons based on what i heard. I think there are a couple by one or two others too!


----------



## zeppu08

wcdchee said:


> If you look at the earlier posts, i did give some comparisons based on what i heard. I think there are a couple by one or two others too!




Will try to back read. Thanks!



cotnijoe said:


> The pure ii has lower noise floor and to me an overall more exciting sound. The duet however has more power than the pure ii.
> 
> Also, the duet to me was a little too polite sounding although it was very clean sounding.




What do you mean of polite? Does thi mean the pure II is aggresive? Need something that can power up the alpha dogs..


----------



## Cotnijoe

The Pure II is by no means aggressive. Just duet is just a very neutral and clean sounding amp, and to me a little too much so that it takes away the excitement of the sound a bit compared to the Pure II. The duet is quite an experience in itself though. Very top notch portable amp, as is the Pure II.
  
 I have no doubt that the duet can drive the alpha dogs, how well i dont know. I would do more research on the pure II on whether it can or not. I dont really know just how much juice it can dish out for more power hungry headphones. I find that it struggles a little with my beyer T90 for example while the duet didnt as much so.


----------



## Moonhead

brcmrgn said:


> Listening at lunch today through Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs. High gain was too high. Had very little usable range on the volume control. On medium, 9:00 seemed to be a good normal listening volume. I will have to try on the HD800 and LCD2 next.




Did you get to listen to pure with HD800, I'm really considering those if this amp has enough volts to drive HD800.
If not I might get a pure and HD650


----------



## WCDchee

moonhead said:


> Did you get to listen to pure with HD800, I'm really considering those if this amp has enough volts to drive HD800.
> If not I might get a pure and HD650




Haha why dont you try it out! It definitely sounded good when i tried it. But its definitely not driven to anywhere near its best. It does a pretty decent job though!


----------



## Moonhead

I might just do that, mate


----------



## Gregosaur

Has anyone been able to compare it to the Apex Glacier in terms of soundstage and tonal qualities?


----------



## BRCMRGN

I haven't listened to the HD800 in a while - too much new stuff. So this morning, I tried with the Pure II on high gain (volume at 9:00).  I had forgotten how good the HD800 really is. I don't hear any obvious faults. I'm surprised at how good the sub-bass is with this combo. Vocals and acoustic instruments have very good timbre, sounding very realistic.


----------



## donkeanu

i love this amp!
paired it with my ak100mk2 & inear SD2...


----------



## Shmuel

Anyone compare to the new Sony pha -3's or other hi end amp/dac combinations? 
Any idea how this unit would run the alpha dog Primes?
Thanks.


----------



## Lad27

Duo, not Pure, but still...
  
 Best $350 spent on my gear. Audio nirvana to my ears.


----------



## baritone

hi every one
 had anyone taken  a picture of the print of the pure ii from the side oposite to the discrete components ?
 i am just curious where are the active compnents that make this amp to sound so good
 being now an owner of an ak100 mk2 it seems to me the ovious decision to get the pure 2 to pair it with my ak
 thank you all


----------



## blownaway

baritone said:


> hi every one
> had anyone taken  a picture of the print of the pure ii from the side oposite to the discrete components ?
> i am just curious where are the active compnents that make this amp to sound so good
> being now an owner of an ak100 mk2 it seems to me the ovious decision to get the pure 2 to pair it with my ak
> thank you all


 
 I've got these pictures. Although it's not what you asked for my Pure II with RWAK-120S sure looks nice. Slips into my back pocket


----------



## cn11

Getting my first chance to really do some attentive listening to the Pure II tonight, after mine has been on loan while I was out of the country for a work trip. I received it as one of the exchange items for the Ref.1 I sent back, and was going to sell it but now think I'll withdraw the FS listing as it just sounds so damn good. Also, there's another one FS locally here in my town and I think we're *ahem* price competing... I will let that one move while I think about which amp to sell.


----------



## Cotnijoe

cn11 said:


> Getting my first chance to really do some attentive listening to the Pure II tonight, after mine has been on loan while I was out of the country for a work trip. I received it as one of the exchange items for the Ref.1 I sent back, and was going to sell it but now think I'll withdraw the FS listing as it just sounds so damn good. Also, there's another one FS locally here in my town and I think we're *ahem* price competing... I will let that one move while I think about which amp to sell.


 
  
 nice


----------



## baritone

I just ordered today the vorzamp pure II direct fron vorzugue gemany
 in one week mabe it will be in my hands   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Cotnijoe

Congratz haha. Ur gunna have a great time!


----------



## BRCMRGN

baritone said:


> I just ordered today the vorzamp pure II direct fron vorzugue gemany
> in one week mabe it will be in my hands
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You will not be disappointed.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Been getting closer and closer to selling my SR71-A, which I swore I could never do even with all the new amps on the market.  But I just keep using the Pure II.  Maybe I'm missing something without a balanced setup, but I'm not really caring right now!


----------



## cn11

I continue to be surprised at how much gain in spaciousness over the DX90 the Pure II brings. Makes it difficult to listen to the DX90 by itself anymore. I just am amazed at how immersive the listening experience is with such a small rig as this combination with the Parterre. Another thing the Pure II does is help to fill in the midrange, which is a touch dry and uninspiring on the Parterre when running it straight out of a DAP (that's about the only criticism I have of this phone btw). With this amp the sound is just so connected across the board, and 3D.


----------



## qsk78

Looking at Pure II. Currently have a combo with JDS Labs C5. Actually sounds very well, neutrally and detailed. 

 Do you know if there is any sense to try Pure II instead? Does anybody own both amps?  
 Will I get a wider soundstage? Thanks!


----------



## baritone

my pure had arrive 
  
 some words to descrive the sound :immersive and pure
  
 here some internal pictures of the amp ,as you can see the component desnsity is very high in both side of the print


----------



## blownaway

baritone said:


> my pure had arrive
> 
> some words to descrive the sound :immersive and pure
> 
> here some internal pictures of the amp ,as you can see the component desnsity is very high in both side of the print


 
  
 Thanks for posting your pictures. I've always wondered what is inside my Pure II.  Really great sounding amp IMHO.  Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## TheDane

I have ordered the Pure II also, and is now waiting impatiently for it.

I have been mailing with Vorzuge, and it is possible to get the Pure II with a dimmed power-led, so i (hopefully) can use it in my bedroom without disturbing my wife 

I will be using it with a Resonessance Labs Herus Dac, Shure SE486 iems and an iPhone 6 with Lightning CCK and Flac-files.


----------



## coachhouse

I use my Duo's light to find the key hole @ work in the morning !


----------



## Lad27

Thanks for photos.
  
 I didn't open mine yet, but from your photos it seems that it would be easy to dim the LED. All it needs to be done is replace a resistor with double or triple the resistance. 
  
 I'll do some experimenting with a pot first to set some reasonable light intensity, but first I have to identify the right resistor. One end of it must be connected to either of the leads of LED. 
  
 Does anyone here by any chance have a schematic diagram? That would make it a bit easier.


----------



## palermo

The picture seems use single channel opamp + LME49600 for each channel. Interesting.


----------



## jelt2359

Has anyone compared this to the vorzuge 1? Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## fiascogarcia

jelt2359 said:


> Has anyone compared this to the vorzuge 1? Is it worth the upgrade?


 

 I think biggest benefit is the gain control.


----------



## audiofrk

palermo said:


> The picture seems use single channel opamp + LME49600 for each channel. Interesting.




I though this was a discrete amp? No opamps or was I mistaken?


----------



## Lad27

It would be near impossible to squeeze all discrete components on that PCB.


----------



## palermo

I can't find any transistor on both layer PCB. 
 Someone who have FiiO E12DIY would know how transparent is the sound of buffer LME49600. I do not intend to dig deeper Vorzuge tech, then measure how capabilities based solely on hardware specs. But that picture really interesting


----------



## baritone

same electronic components are used in diffrent amplifiers  ,the sound can be completelly different  it depends how do you use the specific component BTY i had before the fiio E12 but I sold it because it killed all the subtle harmonic components and this is  *NOT*
 the case with the pure II amplifier ,the vorzamp output magnifies all the components of the music nothing is missing
 vorzuge said that they audition the amp many , many hours and I the results seem to be very good IMO
 also the PCB layout can be critial to achieve the best performance


----------



## sqz20

Do you feel that the singer's voice is a little bit far so that sometimes its details are hard to be listened out in the music played by vorzuge pure2?


----------



## WCDchee

sqz20 said:


> Do you feel that the singer's voice is a little bit far so that sometimes its details are hard to be listened out in the music played by vorzuge pure2?


 
 yes that it right, the mids are pushed back and might be a little recessed, lacking the fullness you might want in vocals. For me the pure 2 is not a great vocal amp.


----------



## ch1n4

oh really? I Always thought the pure II is a very good amp for vocals because it has lush mids and black black background?
 So in your opinion what would be a good amp for vocals?


----------



## WCDchee

Dont get me wrong its definitely not thin or anemic, it sounds good, but i just wouldnt place it as a top vocal amp. Perhaps its my pairing too. Try the kojo km-01 for that.


----------



## fiascogarcia

ch1n4 said:


> oh really? I Always thought the pure II is a very good amp for vocals because it has lush mids and black black background?
> So in your opinion what would be a good amp for vocals?


 

 Yeah, I don't find the upper mids (vocals) recessed at all. YMMV, based on the source and phones, but to my ears the mids are actually slightly forward.  Sorry, I probably just made the water muddier!


----------



## cn11

fiascogarcia said:


> Yeah, I don't find the upper mids (vocals) recessed at all. YMMV, based on the source and phones, *but to my ears the mids are actually slightly forward*.  Sorry, I probably just made the water muddier!


 
  
 That's how I hear it too... And with the Parterre, which is a touch dry on the mids....


----------



## WCDchee

cn11 said:


> That's how I hear it too... And with the Parterre, which is a touch dry on the mids....




I guess its really just my pairing. Now that i think of it the IC that i use with the pure 2 isnt the fullest sounding one so that might be the culprit. Having said that, compared to the kojo the pure 2 does sound thin and recessed in the mids in comparison. But the kojo is a super lush super sweet amp so thats probably why i find the pure 2 lacking for vocals! Not sure about the rest of you, but i find the pure 2 to be a better performer in classical music, one of the best in fact!


----------



## 40lb

Just ordered the Pure II. Could use some help on finding a good pairing with the amp using both open and closed back headphones.


----------



## fiascogarcia

40lb said:


> Just ordered the Pure II. Could use some help on finding a good pairing with the amp using both open and closed back headphones.


 

 HD600's pair well with it.  Also, the price is right!


----------



## 40lb

fiascogarcia said:


> HD600's pair well with it.  Also, the price is right!


 

 Thanks been eying the HD600 for a while now, good to know they pair well.
  
 I was told the V-Moda M-100 also pair well with this amp. Does anyone have experience with this kind of setup?


----------



## WCDchee

40lb said:


> Thanks been eying the HD600 for a while now, good to know they pair well.
> 
> I was told the V-Moda M-100 also pair well with this amp. Does anyone have experience with this kind of setup?




Try the new Fidelio X2, pairs brilliantly!


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> Try the new Fidelio X2, pairs brilliantly!


 

 Absolutely it does.


----------



## 40lb

wcdchee said:


> Try the new Fidelio X2, pairs brilliantly!


 
  
 Been reading the Fidelio X2 thread a lot to see if they match my taste. Can you give a quick impression on the Fidelio X2 paired with the Pure II compared to something else or just without an amp?


----------



## 40lb

So I been listening to the pure II for about a week now; it is pure enjoyment. Listening to the pure II with the Philips x2 which is great paired together. Hopefully I can write a comparison with the pure II against the fiio e12a and cayin c5.


----------



## maricius

40lb said:


> So I been listening to the pure II for about a week now; it is pure enjoyment. Listening to the pure II with the Philips x2 which is great paired together. Hopefully I can write a comparison with the pure II against the fiio e12a and cayin c5.


 

 I'm very interested in reading that comparison with the Cayin C5.


----------



## mscott58

Haven't read through the thread much (sorry) but wondered about people's experience with the Pure 2 and Noble's K10s? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fiascogarcia

mscott58 said:


> Haven't read through the thread much (sorry) but wondered about people's experience with the Pure 2 and Noble's K10s? Thanks in advance!


 

 Pure II seems to be made for iems, and it really brings out a lot of detail in the K10's.  I don't listen at really loud volumes, so with the K10's sensitivity, my volume knob adjustment is pretty much between 7 and 9 o'clock, even on low gain.  Pure II is slightly mid centric to my ears, but the mids don't ever seem congested and highs and bass definitely hold their own.  Instrument and voice timbre is excellent!


----------



## blackhawk11

Fiascogarcia kind of answered my question but interested in a few others others ...
  
 I have 30ohm IEM's (Westone W30's) running on a FIIO X5. 
  
 Do you think the PURE II will give my set up a significant bump in SQ? It sounds like the case...but please chime in on your opinion.  
  
 (Some folks on another board were mentioning that that more efficient IEM's may not benefit much at all from an amp at all, let a alone a good quality one.) 
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## feverfive

^^^  My opinion only:  even low impedance IEMs can benefit from more quality juice.  I listen to a lot of music w/ dynamic range, and a good amp helps deal w/ swings in dynamics.  And no, I don't listen at ear-splitting volume levels.  Plus, I love the Pure II because it imparts a certain, I dunno, "flavor" to the sound (I suck at articulating).  I have a AK120ii (bought it a month ago), and I still use my Pure II w/ it.  This is an amp I will never sell.  IMO, it might come down to what type of music you listen to.
  
 I actually ordered a replacement battery from Vorzuge ( almost a month ago, still haven't received it...grrrrr) because I want to have one on hand when my Pure II battery starts showing signs of fading.  I've had my Pure II for just over one year, though it sat in a box for a few months this past summer while I wasn't needing a portable music solution, so the original battery remains fine (still get 8-9 hours of play).


----------



## shigzeo

@feverfive: you might be surprised to know that many low-Ω earphones are actually much harder to drive as the amp has to supply enough current at sustainable levels in order for balance to be achieved and the original signal upheld as close as is possible to a non-load signal. Most high-Ω headphones just need enough voltage, and it's not that hard to get it where necessary. Vorzuge is pretty damn nice. That's for sure. I hope you keep enjoying.


----------



## Lad27

My Vorzuge is permanently attached to DX90. Audible improvement over HO output, mostly in dynamic range and instrument separation. Even more audible improvement paired with FiiO X5, but X5 is used standalone as true portable rig. 
  
 Definitely a keeper.
  
 Cheers.
  
 Volume pot position typically around 9 o'clock, with Ultrasones at 10 o'clock, driving them effortlessly. This thing can deliver some serious power.


----------



## blackhawk11

Lad27,

I am seriously considering a pure ii for my x5 unit. Could you describe the sonic differences with the pure II attached to x5? I assume by your previous post a pure II addition is worth the $?


----------



## Lad27

First of all I have Duo not Pure II, but I assume that apart from bass/treble boost on Duo versus gain switch on Pure they should share the same signal circuitry. Also mine is second-hand with $150 shaved off $500 price tag, so the bang for buck may vary.
  
 As for sonic differences, the one that is really noticeable how this amp separates the instruments. Somehow the instruments feel like there is an extra air around them and the music sort of "decongests". I listen to heavy, fast paced music (Tool etc.) where a lots is going on at the same time and the music tends to forma a thick wall. Vorzuge helps to lift the two dimensionality of it. It is hard for me to describe it, but it is there, it is palpable.
  
 Also I believe that this amp has very flat freq response and it doesn't add bump or notch from the source line out anywhere in the audible spectrum. And I mentioned in X5 vs DX90  threads the LO on X5 is a real cracker. If it wasn't for lack of rockbox, bigger/heavier body and (to me) more awkward UI, I'd probably would use Vorzuge with X5 rather than DX90. 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## 40lb

blackhawk11 said:


> Lad27,
> 
> I am seriously considering a pure ii for my x5 unit. Could you describe the sonic differences with the pure II attached to x5? I assume by your previous post a pure II addition is worth the $?


 
  
 What headphones will you be using?


----------



## blackhawk11

Westone W30 (30 Ohms) IEM.  (will use for the next few years anyway, possible IEM upgrade down the road).   
  
 Thanks for the responses thus far (Lad27) - helpful.


----------



## 40lb

blackhawk11 said:


> Westone W30 (30 Ohms) IEM.  (will use for the next few years anyway, possible IEM upgrade down the road).
> 
> Thanks for the responses thus far (Lad27) - helpful.


 
   I've used the Pure ll with a number of IEMs and haven't found one that doesn't pair well. I haven't tried the W30 but i don't see there being a problem (did a little research on them). The X5 to me doesn't have as smooth of a sound and the sound stage isn't as great. I also feel the X5 lacks some detail and the treble can be missing on some songs. I believe the Pure ll fixes all those problems and adds some bass too. Like the name suggests the Pure ll is well pure greatness never boring. It almost never leaves my X5 unless two things happen; I move it to my Sony ZX1 or I use my HD800s because the treble can be very bright and it kills my ears.


----------



## blackhawk11

40lb- Thank you.  Very helpful.  
  
 Last Questions - Does the Pure II ever go on sale?  And at what time of the year does this typically happen?


----------



## marcin z

@40lb
 Can you post some photos of your X5+Pure II stack? I'm wondering how it pairs visually.


----------



## Lad27

DX90 + Vorzuge Duo velcroed together. Don't have photo of X5 stacked but this may give you a visual clue. Width wise they are nearly identical and the volume pot is flush with DX90 bottom. X5 is wider (10mm or so?) and considerably longer.
  
 Cheers.
  
 BTW, powitanie do Head-Fi marcin.


----------



## 40lb

Quote:


marcin z said:


> @40lb
> Can you post some photos of your X5+Pure II stack? I'm wondering how it pairs visually.


 
   Ok, no problem


----------



## Lad27

^^
  
 Nice stack.


----------



## marcin z

Thanks for the pictures.
  
 How much of volume range is really usable with sensitive CIEMs before music gets too loud? I'm using CA pro330v2 (114dB @0.1V / 21Ohm) and my volume settings on Fiio X5 are between 25/120 and 40/120 depending on genre/album.


----------



## fiascogarcia

My K10's are sensitive (don't have the specs), and range with a CLAS is between 7 and 9 o'clock for comfortable listening.  But there isn't a channel imbalance at lower volumes so it works for me.


----------



## blackhawk11

ok. I am very close to pulling the trigger on the pure II. Quite exciting.  A few quick questions...
  
 -Where did you guys find the rubber bands to hold the units together?  I will be connecting mine to a FIIO X5.  
 -Do you recommend 'straight to straight' source to amp cable or 2 90 degree connectors.   
 -Last did most of you order directly from Votztuge?  Did you incur any additional taxes or duties ( i believe these are shipped from Singapore or Germany)?
  
 I see Moon Audio is a resller with same costs but i read somewhere here it better to buy direct for warranty/support purposes.  
  
 Thanks in advance all!


----------



## fiascogarcia

blackhawk11 said:


> ok. I am very close to pulling the trigger on the pure II. Quite exciting.  A few quick questions...
> 
> -Where did you guys find the rubber bands to hold the units together?  I will be connecting mine to a FIIO X5.
> -Do you recommend 'straight to straight' source to amp cable or 2 90 degree connectors.
> ...


 

 You can get Fiio straps on Ebay, but they're pretty small.  Check Ebay under silicone straps or bands.  Websites that sell portable equipment often have the straps, but shipping is often exorbitant for what they're mailing. Connecting cable will depend on the source you're plugging into, just make sure a 90 degree doesn't interfere with the volume knob or phone jack.  Bought mine direct from Vorzuge, no extra charges that I remember. Nice and easy and quick delivery to US.


----------



## 40lb

The rubber bands that I use can with other amps that I have gotten. If anyone finds a good place to get some please do share.  I agree with fiascogracia on the cables. However I should note I only have striaght cables (about 5) at the moment and I haven't had a problem with any of the so far connecting to my X5.  I order mine from Moon Audio with no problems.


----------



## feverfive

I don't like using amp straps, personally.  I use 3M dual lock (it sticks nicely to equipment, yet also comes off cleanly when you want to remove).  I bought direct from Vorzuge and their responsiveness has always been great (once you allow for time differences of course).  I live in the U.S. & had no import duty issues.


----------



## blackhawk11

Guys, thank you - helpful. I think i will stick to straight/straight as you suggest.  I will order directly from Vorztuge -safest for warranty/support.  
  
 Any cable recommendations for pure II?  It comes with the vorzkabel.   Was considering the oyaide upgraded cable on the vortztuge site (S/S).   
  
 Any thoughts on if this is worth the upgrade?  Should I be looking at another cable (i see some order from moon audio here)?  Good experiences with something else?  
  
 Thanks again in advance.


----------



## 40lb

If I didn't get the ALO Green Line cable I would use the Vorzkabel. Probably the best cable to come stock with a portable amp.


----------



## fiascogarcia

blackhawk11 said:


> ok. I am very close to pulling the trigger on the pure II. Quite exciting.  A few quick questions...
> 
> -Where did you guys find the rubber bands to hold the units together?  I will be connecting mine to a FIIO X5.
> -Do you recommend 'straight to straight' source to amp cable or 2 90 degree connectors.
> ...


 
  
  


40lb said:


> If I didn't get the ALO Green Line cable I would use the Vorzkabel. Probably the best cable to come stock with a portable amp.


 
 Forgot about the Vorzuge cable it came with.  It is a nice little cable!


----------



## Jorge Luna

blackhawk11 said:


> Guys, thank you - helpful. I think i will stick to straight/straight as you suggest.  I will order directly from Vorztuge -safest for warranty/support.
> 
> Any cable recommendations for pure II?  It comes with the vorzkabel.   Was considering the oyaide upgraded cable on the vortztuge site (S/S).
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure what your budget is, http://www.aloaudio.com/reference-8-mini-to-mini


----------



## fiascogarcia

blackhawk11 said:


> Guys, thank you - helpful. I think i will stick to straight/straight as you suggest.  I will order directly from Vorztuge -safest for warranty/support.
> 
> Any cable recommendations for pure II?  It comes with the vorzkabel.   Was considering the oyaide upgraded cable on the vortztuge site (S/S).
> 
> ...


 

 IMO, if you have the budget, get an upgraded cable only if you have no other upgrade you want to make to your system.  The mini connects may slightly change the sq in the system, but probably not to the extent that it warrants big bucks.  I have a Tralucent Mini Uber ($300) that has better clarity compared to an Audio Minor ($70) that I own, but probably not to the extent of the price difference.  Having said that, I also consider the aesthetics, nothing wrong with a good looking cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just don't expect a huge difference in sound.  Again, IMO.


----------



## tglove

is the Pure II available anywhere in Toronto to listen to?  anyone know of any Canadian distributors or resellers?


----------



## tglove

also send me a pm if any of you out there have one to sell?


----------



## bluewrx1025

tglove said:


> also send me a pm if any of you out there have one to sell?



PM sent


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Hi Guys. I've just become a proud owner of a second user Pure II.
 The only thing that mars the aesthetic of this excellent amp are remnants of the rubber rings used by the previous owner. Don't want to attack the case with anything that would spoil the otherwise perfect finish.
 What is the finish on the case? Any ideas what sort of cleaner is safe to use?
 Haven't tried Customer Service yet, so much appreciate any help.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Anybody knows how this pairs with a Fostex TH900? I'm looking to replace my iFi iDSD Micro with a better amp.


----------



## utdeep

I just got the Vorzuge Pure II to be my portable amp for the LCD-X.  It is outstanding.  Honestly, I don't think I've heard a portable amp that sounds better - EVER.
  
 I also requested that the front light on the amp be dimmed.  I can't imagine how bright it is in normal mode because it's still two shades too bright for me in the "dimmed" configuration.


----------



## fiascogarcia

utdeep said:


> I just got the Vorzuge Pure II to be my portable amp for the LCD-X.  It is outstanding.  Honestly, I don't think I've heard a portable amp that sounds better - EVER.
> 
> I also requested that the front light on the amp be dimmed.  I can't imagine how bright it is in normal mode because it's still two shades too bright for me in the "dimmed" configuration.


 

 Yeah, it makes a great flashlight during power outages.  I've been thinking about trying to cram a tiny piece of colored cellophane into the recess where the light is.


----------



## MilesR

Does it make a difference in sound quality if you use a cell phone with the Pure II. I only have a cell as my source. I'm thinking of the fiio 2 nd gen for my source down the road.


----------



## utdeep

Well, depends on whether you can get a line out with your cell phone.  Otherwise, you are double amping.  This means that you are taking flawed sound from your cell phone and just amplifying it using your Pure II.  
  
 Why would you spend $600 on an amp to do that?  You would barely hear the improvement.


----------



## donkeanu

i dont know if this topic has been posted already above but iv heard about the upcoming PURE II+..
anyone?


----------



## 1c3d0g

Please share more info about this Pure 2+!


----------



## Cotnijoe

donkeanu said:


> i dont know if this topic has been posted already above but iv heard about the upcoming PURE II+..
> anyone?




Where did u get the info from? I'd love to see a pure 2+


----------



## donkeanu

cotnijoe said:


> Where did u get the info from? I'd love to see a pure 2+


 

 from here: https://www.facebook.com/MusicaAcoustics?fref=ts


----------



## MilesR

Good point. I'm new to this I'm trying to figure things out as I go along.


----------



## DannyBai

$589 is ridiculous enough but $999 is just stupid.


----------



## Cotnijoe

dannybai said:


> $589 is ridiculous enough but $999 is just stupid.


 
  
 Where did you see 999?


----------



## DannyBai

Musicaacoustics site. 

http://www.musicaacoustics.com/#!product/prd1/3796089701/pure-ii-%2B


----------



## Cotnijoe

dannybai said:


> Musicaacoustics site.
> 
> http://www.musicaacoustics.com/#!product/prd1/3796089701/pure-ii-%2B


 
  
 welp... talk about shattered dreams...


----------



## shigzeo

utdeep said:


> Well, depends on whether you can get a line out with your cell phone.  Otherwise, you are double amping.  This means that you are taking flawed sound from your cell phone and just amplifying it using your Pure II.
> 
> Why would you spend $600 on an amp to do that?  You would barely hear the improvement.


 

 It's a lot simpler than that. A lot of line outs are just voltage-limited headphone outputs. 'Line out' is really not an industry standardised term. Some line outs, as in 2009-2012 Sony Walkmans, actually cannot sustain even zero load signals and it is better to amp the headphone output. 

 I wrote about that at TouchMyApps re: the Sony A828, but that information is no longer available and I no longer own that Sony. I had measured it to back it up. Alas, gone. 

 Amping has many reasons d'etre. Mainly:

 1. to get more volume
 2. to offload hard drive loads

 Either one can benefit from amping no matter the signal (line or headphone out, or other) depending on the amp. If the amp isn't able to drive signals as well as that of the headphone output, it is pointless, and the headphone output should be used in its stead.


----------



## utdeep

I thought about that too.  However, as simple as that explanation is, most people who are new to this world won't see that for a little while.  Amplifying bad signals makes more sense than "some headphones require more voltage" at that point.
  
 Do I think I would have really noticed that my LCD-X sounded differently from a iPod headphone out than with a good amp when I was still new to this hobby?  Not sure.  However, I certainly noticed that my CD Player line out plus a good amp was better with my Koss KSC 35s than just the headphone out.
  
 Only recently have I realized how much voltage some of these headphone require to truly shine.   I've been in this hobby for a very long time


----------



## utdeep

$999 and two LED lights?  Am I the only one who thinks this could go horribly wrong for Vorzuge?
  
 I think the Pure II represents a huge jump in terms of portable amping.  However, the LED is miserably bright.  I can't see much of a potential upgrade in terms of amping.  The source is going to be the weakest link in any portable system that it is in (minus Chord Hugo?  never tried it).  However, two LED lights just doubles up on the worst part of the Vorzuge experience.  When I emailed them about the LED, the company responded with "our customers like to use it as a lamp when the lights go out".  It seemed like they took pride in their $600 accidental night light.
  
 Meh, at least it will sound incredible.  I'll have the Portaphile Micro in this week to do a head-to-head.


----------



## fiascogarcia

utdeep said:


> $999 and two LED lights?  Am I the only one who thinks this could go horribly wrong for Vorzuge?
> 
> I think the Pure II represents a huge jump in terms of portable amping.  However, the LED is miserably bright.  I can't see much of a potential upgrade in terms of amping.  The source is going to be the weakest link in any portable system that it is in (minus Chord Hugo?  never tried it).  However, two LED lights just doubles up on the worst part of the Vorzuge experience.  When I emailed them about the LED, the company responded with "our customers like to use it as a lamp when the lights go out".  It seemed like they took pride in their $600 accidental night light.
> 
> Meh, at least it will sound incredible.  I'll have the Portaphile Micro in this week to do a head-to-head.


 

 2 lights will look like a car driving through your room!


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

utdeep said:


> $999 and two LED lights?  Am I the only one who thinks this could go horribly wrong for Vorzuge?
> 
> I think the Pure II represents a huge jump in terms of portable amping.  However, the LED is miserably bright.  I can't see much of a potential upgrade in terms of amping.  The source is going to be the weakest link in any portable system that it is in (minus Chord Hugo?  never tried it).  However, two LED lights just doubles up on the worst part of the Vorzuge experience.  When I emailed them about the LED, the company responded with "our customers like to use it as a lamp when the lights go out".  It seemed like they took pride in their $600 accidental night light.
> 
> Meh, at least it will sound incredible.  I'll have the Portaphile Micro in this week to do a head-to-head.


 
  
 Please - love to have your comparison Pure II with Portaphile Micro. 
 Seriously considering that one.


----------



## shigzeo

rumpelstiltskin said:


> Please - love to have your comparison Pure II with Portaphile Micro.
> Seriously considering that one.


 

 I wrote a little about the two in my review of both the PURE II and Portaphile Micro at headfonia.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

shigzeo said:


> I wrote a little about the two in my review of both the PURE II and Portaphile Micro at headfonia.


 

 Cheers Mate.
 Highly recommend the reviews to you other Guys.


----------



## Tony1110

$999 is a hefty price tag. For that money I'd expect it to be competent with hard-to-drive headphones. For IEMs I can't imagine it gets much better than the Pure II.

But I don't understand all the fuss about the light. Is it really such an issue? Personally I don't look at the light when I'm using the Pure II and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tony1110 said:


> $999 is a hefty price tag. For that money I'd expect it to be competent with hard-to-drive headphones. For IEMs I can't imagine it gets much better than the Pure II.
> 
> But I don't understand all the fuss about the light. Is it really such an issue? Personally I don't look at the light when I'm using the Pure II and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


 

 Me either.  I suppose it would affect those that use it in bed at night.


----------



## DimitriTrush

tony1110 said:


> $999 is a hefty price tag. For that money I'd expect it to be competent with hard-to-drive headphones. For IEMs I can't imagine it gets much better than the Pure II.
> 
> But I don't understand all the fuss about the light. Is it really such an issue? Personally I don't look at the light when I'm using the Pure II and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


 
  
  
 Sorry for confusion.  $999 is not a real price tag.
 Price has not been announced yes.  (999 number was used as "dummy" digits...
 I get it fixed soon.


----------



## Tony1110

dimitritrush said:


> Sorry for confusion.  $999 is not a real price tag.
> Price has not been announced yes.  (999 number was used as "dummy" digits...
> I get it fixed soon.




Hey Dimitri, the e-Q8 and DX90 arrived  I shall e-mail you shortly.


----------



## feverfive

LOL, I literally have used my Pure II as a handy flashlight a few times.  I thought about taking a Sharpie to it, but just can't get myself to do it for some reason.
  
 For those like me who have owned the Pure II for a while now (for me, 13 months):  how is your battery holding up?  I'm still getting about 7.5 - 8 hours paired w/ my AK120ii.  I bought a replacement battery from Vorzuge a couple months just so I'd have a battery on hand for replacement in case the factory battery takes a nosedive.


----------



## shigzeo

utdeep said:


> I thought about that too.  However, as simple as that explanation is, most people who are new to this world won't see that for a little while.  Amplifying bad signals makes more sense than "some headphones require more voltage" at that point.
> 
> Do I think I would have really noticed that my LCD-X sounded differently from a iPod headphone out than with a good amp when I was still new to this hobby?  Not sure.  However, I certainly noticed that my CD Player line out plus a good amp was better with my Koss KSC 35s than just the headphone out.
> 
> Only recently have I realized how much voltage some of these headphone require to truly shine.   I've been in this hobby for a very long time


 

 The thing is that:
  
 The same volume from your iPod and from your dedicated high-price amp requires the same voltage. You don't send more voltage into a pair of headphones without getting more voltage. If you don't have enough voltage, it's not that your headphones sound crap, it's that they are too quiet. So if you get 'loud enough' from a pair of headphones through an iPod, and you get the same volume through an amp, they are spitting the same voltage.
  
 Where thing change up is in how much current the amp is able to supply at what frequency and at that voltage. Voltage can swing based on the current supplied. If enough current is supplied, then the headphone will supply stable voltage and volume. Distortion should be lower, etc. 

 The reason I called this out was that it is a common mistake made by audiophiles. Now, my explanation is over simplified. You can find great explanations by NWAVguy, or other electronic guru. There is nothing at all magical about headphones or amping. It's all basic maths. And for that reason, you can isolate problems very easily. PURE supplies wonderful current at most voltage/volume levels. It is perfectly stable, and able to provide great stereo signals, low distortion, etc., because it doesn't fudge the maths.
  
 It's not about being new or being old to the hobby. I've met some newbies that are far more honest. Say they: "I don't hear a difference." And guess what, a lot of times, there is no difference, and that because two devices (price/ostensible customer notwithstanding) are backed up by circuits that are based on similar maths.


----------



## MilesR

dannybai said:


> $589 is ridiculous enough but $999 is just stupid.


 
  
http://vorzuge.com/product/vorzamppure-ii/
 $565


----------



## WaxMan

Just received the amp on Monday from Moon Audio, with a Silver Dragon IEM Cable for my Westone ES5's.  Tonight was the night I opened up the package and discovered what the fuss was all about.  ******* does it sound fine!!!


----------



## WaxMan

One Two Three Four!!!!


----------



## ANDEROAN

ditto:
  
 four, three, two, one, pccchhhh! houston I have lift off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, lol,
  
 I just got my P2 also from musicdiddy, holly socks, looks like I can sell all of my other amps, sublime truly sublime, WOW! makes my ASG-2s sing, master mids very 3D, perfect highs, and dynamic lows, puts all of my other amps to shame, and I have quite a few,
  
 I thought my Duo was great! and that the P2 would be a bright amp, but oh my gosh, I am super happy to be wrong, this is one amp that has an uber balanced sound to it,
  
 they really chose the right name for it for cetain, PURE, that is definately what it is, a PURE sound that brings justice to my ASG-2s,
  
 I don't mean to sound like a fanboy, but this truly is "Pure" music from a Pure amp, that has brought my audio bliss to a whole other level! beautiful,  PURELY beautiful man! it's as if I'm hearing music for the first time!
  
 Vorzuge surely must have elves working there magic at night when no one is around, lol,
  
 iPod>CLAS-R>P2>ASG-2s and then maybe just maybe, although I don't think that it will need it, but I'm an audio glutton so on a whim I might throw my ZO into the mix? ggrrr, lol, thanks David!
  
 Happy Listening everyone!


----------



## ANDEROAN

well added the ZOv1 for giggles, kowabunga, thicker notes, still the great seperation, and detail, so surprisingly it doesn't detract from what the P2 is doing for the music, but like apowerhouse that the ZO is, only adds to what is there and doesn't cover any of it up!
  
 now my portable rig only got a little bigger, not as heavy as a cinder block, lol, but like I care when I'm in audio bliss!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Can the battery be easily replaced on these?  Thanks.


----------



## feverfive

fiascogarcia said:


> Can the battery be easily replaced on these?  Thanks.


 
  
 I plan on doing this w/in a couple months.  I've had the spare battery (bought direct from Vorzuge) a couple months now.  It involves removing volume knob & the rear panel.  Looks simple enough.


----------



## Shure4Sure

feverfive said:


> I plan on doing this w/in a couple months.  I've had the spare battery (bought direct from Vorzuge) a couple months now.  It involves removing volume knob & the rear panel.  Looks simple enough.


 
  
 Would you please share the website where I can purchase a new battery for the Pure II? I tried purchase it through Vorguze's official site but it does not let me proceed at checkout, keep saying shipping option is not available to my address (USA).


----------



## WaxMan

Its probably something to do with batteries being hazardous to ship maybe. Someday I plan on taking my battery out of my unit, taking off the wrapper and finding the part #. There is no way that is a proprietary battery. Just has a custom wrapper. Anyway what I am getting at is the battery should be readily availble from any place that stocks those sorts of things. I remember the battery that was in the Sh@dow was an iPod battery. Save some money people.


----------



## Shure4Sure

I suspect that it's just a generic one or two-cell lithium battery, only if I can find out the demension of it then I'd be able to find a vendor that sells them.


----------



## feverfive

shure4sure said:


> feverfive said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on doing this w/in a couple months.  I've had the spare battery (bought direct from Vorzuge) a couple months now.  It involves removing volume knob & the rear panel.  Looks simple enough.
> ...


 

 I had to send Vorzuge CS an email to order mine.  Just use their website contact form.  They responded to me very quickly. I had the same issue as you.


----------



## henkie196

The Pure II seems like a neat little amp, though the superlatives on Vorzüge's website always make me a bit weary about hot air.
  
 I was thinking this would be an interesting amp for me to use at home so that I wouldn't be locked to sit behind the computer or on the sofa, but would have more liberty to walk around the house. One thing I haven't really seen answered in this thread, though, is how the Pure II would do driving some heavier full size headphones like for instance a HD800 or HE-560.
  
 Can anyone comment on how the Pure II compares with these headphones when compared to some similarly priced desktop amps?


----------



## 40lb

henkie196 said:


> The Pure II seems like a neat little amp, though the superlatives on Vorzüge's website always make me a bit weary about hot air.
> 
> I was thinking this would be an interesting amp for me to use at home so that I wouldn't be locked to sit behind the computer or on the sofa, but would have more liberty to walk around the house. One thing I haven't really seen answered in this thread, though, is how the Pure II would do driving some heavier full size headphones like for instance a HD800 or HE-560.
> 
> Can anyone comment on how the Pure II compares with these headphones when compared to some similarly priced desktop amps?



I have the HD800, I do feel the amp can ower then quite nicely on middle gain. Could easily drive them to volumes I would never listen to. However I think they make a terrible pair. Unless that is you like the high treble.


----------



## henkie196

Quote:


40lb said:


> I have the HD800, I do feel the amp can ower then quite nicely on middle gain. Could easily drive them to volumes I would never listen to. However I think they make a terrible pair. Unless that is you like the high treble.


 
 I was led to believe the Pure II was mostly neutral, with perhaps a little bump in the mids, going on the experiences posted here?
  
 Or do you think the HD800 needs a source/amp that rolls off the highs a bit more than neutral?


----------



## shigzeo

henkie196 said:


> Quote:
> I was led to believe the Pure II was mostly neutral, with perhaps a little bump in the mids, going on the experiences posted here?
> 
> Or do you think the HD800 needs a source/amp that rolls off the highs a bit more than neutral?


 

 The PURE II is completely neutral, but it errs slightly warm. There is no bump anywhere in its frequency response curve.


----------



## ANDEROAN

shigzeo said:


> The PURE II is completely neutral, but it errs slightly warm. There is no bump anywhere in its frequency response curve.


 
 I agree, what I'm hearing with my rig is, not sure if this is the way to put it, but the mids seem forward? but then the lower and upper end also seem forward? its weird but it all seems to have mored forward, but still neutral also at the same time, and still spacious with great seperation, an awesome soundstage!
  
 simply put the music sounds "PURE" beautifuly so! I add my ZOv1 into the mix because I like thicker notes, and with the Pure to use a base to jump off from with the ZO, it's wildly fun without loosing any of what my other gear is adding to it all!
  
 iPod Classic>CLAS-R>Pure II>ZOv1>ASG-2s! I am enthralled into my music, I will start with my ZO off, and then imerse myself with the ZO, my jaw drops every time, lol


----------



## henkie196

Thanks for the responses, I suppose it just means that he thinks that the HD800 should be sourced/amped by something a bit more laid back.
  
 Quote:


> iPod Classic>CLAS-R>Pure II>ZOv1>ASG-2s! I am enthralled into my music, I will start with my ZO off, and then imerse myself with the ZO, my jaw drops every time, lol


 
 Wait, you amp your amp? Why not just use the ZOv1 directly if you prefer that sound signature? I don't think the Pure II is doing much to drive your headphones in that set up.


----------



## ANDEROAN

the following is for bassheads only, top secret, CLASSIFIED, level 10 clearence only!
  
 you can't double amp, that's just silly and produces an aweful sound, and so the ZO isn't an amp, it has no volume control, so you need an amp, well not necessarily I suppose, just a source would do, but it sounds the best out of an amp, I have a couple of amps that the ZO winds up limiting, so I wouldn't add it, and since I got the P2, it looks like I'm going to wind up selling ALOT of my gear that I've enjoyed over the years, because now with the P2, my music is truely unearthly! they where made for each other! it is so clean its pure, it's enthralling! and the ZO eats the sh!t out of it, you have to hear it for yourself,
  
 I take it you've never heard the power of the allmighty ZO! it is to music, as mortor is to brick, it fills in all the gaps and holds the music together wonderfully, without covering any of it up! so it only adds (body/thickness/fullness) to what is already there, and it adds to the whole sound spectrum, bass, mids, and treble! I still get the wonderfull large soundstage, and awesome placement, which is what the P2 does, so it marries perfectly together, I prefer the ZOv1 the most,
  
 I look at it as building a foundation for the headgear of choice, to produce an outcome of what we want to enjoy listening to, each piece helps build and adds to the next, to create the outcome that reaches our ears,
  
 I love what the CLAS-R does with my iPod, but it needs an amp to go along with it, and to get just the right bass, mids, and treble, well that's a hunt and a 1/2, but the P2 is now here! and being a bass head I like a little thicker sound, and that is where the ZO fits in, a magical little beasty!
  
 and so bliss is what I have now since my P2 came along, I had the DOU and loved that! but being a basshead I was very reluctant to try the Pure, I imagined it to being a bright amp, it is far far from that, but neither also I guess? it's just pure, which is very very odd, they named it well, and its name says it all! because it is just that, pure, pure music, in a way that I've never heard before, I didn't know I was looking for it, but then again, I have always been looking for it in a sense? wierd, but when I heard it for the first time it was cozy, like coming home for the first time? it's ethereal, not bassy, not trebbly, and I am very sensative to bright treble and the P2s treble perfect! nadda bad note since I've gotten it, from the bass to the treble, the whole sound is working together in a wonderful harmony,
  
 and so the P2 wouldn't be the same without the CLAS-R, the ZO wouldn't be the same without the Pure, and the ASGs wouldn't sound like they do by removing any of it, it all works together in conjunction with eachother, each part adding and building onto the next, to bring to me a sound the likes of which that I have never heard before, you have to hear it to believe it!
  
 Happy Listening Everyone!


----------



## ANDEROAN

I just got done reading this, http://www.headfonia.com/vorzuge-pure-ii-single-ended-perfected/, it's a better description of the P2, kind of spot on, more anylitical!
  
 the best I can mange really are fanboy impressions? lol,


----------



## shigzeo

anderoan said:


> I just got done reading this, http://www.headfonia.com/vorzuge-pure-ii-single-ended-perfected/, it's a better description of the P2, kind of spot on, more anylitical!
> 
> the best I can mange really are fanboy impressions? lol,


 

 Hey Anderoan, I wrote that, so if you have any questions, ask away. And thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## henkie196

I looked up the ZOv1 first and found http://www.head-fi.org/t/558850/digizoid-zo1-zo2-3-portable-headphone-amp-review, which seems to suggest it's an amp, although I suppose, upon closer inspection, it could also be an analog equaliser of sorts. Though I would expect you'd want to put something like that before the amp, rather than after it, given that this is how most integrated amplifiers work.
  
 Did anyone here try the leather case that you can order for the Vorzüge amps?


----------



## PhiQuanTu

The Pure II is a nice little Amp that I find more enjoyable than many other portable amp that I've had in the past.


----------



## shigzeo

Dimitri (Musica Acoustics) contacted me re: PURE II+. He's got some sort of ortofon special going on now if you order a PURE II+. I didn't understand it, but if that sounds good, maybe contacting him is good.
  
 Anyway, I'll be comparing PURE II+ to PURE II in a few days. I'm trying to run out batteries now.


----------



## henkie196

Funny, I tried to go to the Pure II+ page on Vorzüge's website (http://vorzuge.com/product/vorzamp-pure-ii-plus/), and it tells me the content is password protected (even though the link is there in the menu)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

It now online... *Pre-order* discounted price: $ 584
  
http://vorzuge.com/product/vorzamp-pure-ii-plus/
  
Launch date: 1st May 2015

– Faster charging system
 – Enhanced power circuitry for higher efficiency, reliability and reduced noise
 – Improved audio circuitry, sound signature largely remains the same.
– Power indicators (displaying 40-50% and 10-15% of battery life)

 * Pre-orders will be shipped no later than 5 working days of the launch date and are not eligible for the “7-Day Trial Period”


----------



## coachhouse

Vorzuge is also working on a new version of the Duo I'm on the fence since already own the Duo . It is fantastic but the pure + is calling my name they make unbelievable amps DECISIONS DECISIONS !!!


----------



## DimitriTrush

coachhouse said:


> Vorzuge is also working on a new version of the Duo I'm on the fence since already own the Duo . It is fantastic but the pure + is calling my name they make unbelievable amps DECISIONS DECISIONS !!!


 
  
  
 as far as I know, Duo II is yet to be released. I was too looking forward to Duo II but PLUS came first.
 I'd  say it will be a while prior Duo II comes out so decisions should be easier to make now...


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> Dimitri (Musica Acoustics) contacted me re: PURE II+. He's got some sort of ortofon special going on now if you order a PURE II+. I didn't understand it, but if that sounds good, maybe contacting him is good.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be comparing PURE II+ to PURE II in a few days. I'm trying to run out batteries now.




Hi Nathan does this mean that you have the pure 2+ already? If you do, how are you finding it?


----------



## DimitriTrush

wcdchee said:


> Hi Nathan does this mean that you have the pure 2+ already? If you do, how are you finding it?


 
  
 I am also kin to learn as I have not gotten the Pures in my hand yet, very soon hopefully by this weekend.
  
 Nathan is working on the review on Pure II +  now (that is what I understood from our conversation).


----------



## shigzeo

Lads and lasses, I have completed the first part of my PURE II+ review. I will publish more tomorrow (or so) at headfonia. 
  
 For now, I have written the following at ohm image. You will find more images there as well. The quoted text is verbatim and inserted with my permission. 

  


> Last week, Vorzüge announced the followup to their killer PUREII portable headphone amplifier (reviewed [color=rgba(95, 79, 79, 0.8)]here at ohm[/color], and [color=rgba(95, 79, 79, 0.8)]at headfonia[/color]), and [color=rgba(95, 79, 79, 0.8)]dubbed it PURE II+[/color]. Hum...
> 
> Along with its homage-to-Japanese-camera-maker-nomenclature, Vorzüge's copyrighters added the following copy:
> 
> ...


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> Lads and lasses, I have completed the first part of my PURE II+ review. I will publish more tomorrow (or so) at headfonia.
> 
> For now, I have written the following at ohm image. You will find more images there as well. The quoted text is verbatim and inserted with my permission.




Thank you Nathan! Does this mean that compared to the pure 2 it's got quite a similar level of sound quality? Nowhere near the jump from the pure to the pure 2?


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> Thank you Nathan! Does this mean that compared to the pure 2 it's got quite a similar level of sound quality? Nowhere near the jump from the pure to the pure 2?


 

 The jump from PURE to PURE II was much bigger than I expected, and Vorzüge phased out the original PURE. PURE II+ has to improve on PURE II, which is very hard, but in certain ways they did. Still, it's not the large evolutionary jump that PURE II was over PURE. It is iterative, studied, and good.


----------



## henkie196

shigzeo said:


> The jump from PURE to PURE II was much bigger than I expected, and Vorzüge phased out the original PURE. PURE II+ has to improve on PURE II, which is very hard, but in certain ways they did. Still, it's not the large evolutionary jump that PURE II was over PURE. It is iterative, studied, and good.


 
 Still, $50 extra (not counting the pre-order discount), for a battery led and almost an hour of extra play time doesn't seem like great value to me.


----------



## WCDchee

henkie196 said:


> Still, $50 extra (not counting the pre-order discount), for a battery led and almost an hour of extra play time doesn't seem like great value to me.


 

 i think that depends on how you see things. If I;m buying a Fiio amp i would certainly not pay 50 dollars for these features, but I think for a top notch product, at the price bracket that it is competing, certainly no company would charge anything less than 50 dollars for these features.
  
 If I could add an hour of battery life and cut the charging time down by an hour, I would be very happy to pay 50 dollars more. On top of that, while they have a similar circuit design, from what vorzuge told me, some components have been optimised. While the step up may not be large, I believe the slight noise reduction and a very slight improvement in sound quality as noted by nathan coupled with the battery and charging changes is worth 50 dollars.
  
 Again, I must emphasise that we must take the price of this amp into consideration. I would expect my 50 dollars to do a lot more in a fiio than in a vorzuge


----------



## henkie196

I see what you mean, even if I don't necessarily agree. Relatively, a $50 price hike for for instance a FiiO E12A would be a 31% price increase, while for the Pure II it's nearly 9% price increase. The price hike for the Pure to the Pure II was also a significant 31%, though I would not consider the original Pure because, from what I've heard, the lowest volume would be too high for me.
  


shigzeo said:


> Back to back, PURE II+ has a noticeably, albeit, slightly quieter background. I could detect the difference just barely, and it only by using my most sensitive earphones, Ultrasone's IQ.


 
 I think this should be: "PURE II+ has a noticeably, albeit slightly, quieter background" (notice the comma placement). It's a bit hard to read in the current form


----------



## shigzeo

henkie196 said:


> I see what you mean, even if I don't necessarily agree. Relatively, a $50 price hike for for instance a FiiO E12A would be a 31% price increase, while for the Pure II it's nearly 9% price increase. The price hike for the Pure to the Pure II was also a significant 31%, though I would not consider the original Pure because, from what I've heard, the lowest volume would be too high for me.
> 
> I think this should be: "PURE II+ has a noticeably, albeit slightly, quieter background" (notice the comma placement). It's a bit hard to read in the current form


 

 What awful grammar. I'll get to that. Thank you.


----------



## fiascogarcia

IMO the bottom line is that the original Pure II is such a fine little amp, you would not expect that there could be huge improvements made to it.  Great uncolored sound, black background; hard to take it up too many notches!  Vorzuge did the logical thing, which is to address the little things where there could be improvement made.


----------



## shigzeo

fiascogarcia said:


> IMO the bottom line is that the original Pure II is such a fine little amp, you would not expect that there could be huge improvements made to it.  Great uncolored sound, black background; hard to take it up too many notches!  Vorzuge did the logical thing, which is to address the little things where there could be improvement made.


 

 Indeed, and PURE II+ is a nicer package, and if you're looking to get into Vorzüge, I really suggest going there first, but PURE II is excellent.


----------



## shigzeo

henkie196 said:


> I see what you mean, even if I don't necessarily agree. Relatively, a $50 price hike for for instance a FiiO E12A would be a 31% price increase, while for the Pure II it's nearly 9% price increase. The price hike for the Pure to the Pure II was also a significant 31%, though I would not consider the original Pure because, from what I've heard, the lowest volume would be too high for me.
> 
> I think this should be: "PURE II+ has a noticeably, albeit slightly, quieter background" (notice the comma placement). It's a bit hard to read in the current form


 

 I should also mention that the original PURE, while very good, was easily trumped by PURE II. PURE II+ moves up again, but not by the same amount. But then again, the price has only increased by 9%, and it is increasing relative to the features it brings.


----------



## Tony1110

fiascogarcia said:


> IMO the bottom line is that the original Pure II is such a fine little amp, you would not expect that there could be huge improvements made to it.  Great uncolored sound, black background; hard to take it up too many notches!  Vorzuge did the logical thing, which is to address the little things where there could be improvement made.




Agree. If I were to buy an amp now I'd go for the II+, but I see no reason to upgrade for the minor improvements. The Pure II is very impressive.


----------



## ejong7

Have been interested in the Pure II for a while, but I'm actually waiting to see how the new Cavalli portable (though still at prototype stage) would stack up to it. Still holding on.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nathan also published his second review of the 'II+' on Headfonia:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/vorzuge-pure-ii-plus-ginger/


----------



## feverfive

Yeah as a Pure II owner for over a year now, the Pure II+ isn't worth it to me (given I'd have to sell the Pure II for likely significantly less than the full retail price I paid).  I'll likely also try the Cavalli portable amp when it comes out, but w/ the Pure II in hand, I honestly am not feeling any kind of need to change.  The Pure II is simply terrific.


----------



## waimac

My pure II+ is on the way. Yeah!!!

I just join the head-fi world. 

Current Sett up : IPod (4G) -> VorzAMP pure II+ -> AKG k712 pro. 

Next step shall be iPod Touch (next gen with 64-bit CPU) -> ifi iDSD nano -> VorzAMP II+ -> AKG k712 pro
 Any comments of this set up?
Thx.


----------



## fiascogarcia

waimac said:


> My pure II+ is on the way. Yeah!!!
> 
> I just join the head-fi world.
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like you're well on your way to audiophilia!  Congratulations and welcome to Head-Fi.


----------



## waimac

Hi all. I received the pure II + today. Just curios should I turn the iPod to max volume. Then adjust volume knob of the amp? Thx. Newbie in head-fi.


----------



## Ultrainferno

you should use the line out really


----------



## waimac

Yes, iPod line out to the "line in" of the amp and then "line out" to the headphone


----------



## Ultrainferno

If you do that the volume button doesn't work, so your question wasn't really relevant  . Do you have the LO to 3.5mm cable?


----------



## shigzeo

ultrainferno said:


> you should use the line out really


 
  
 Be careful here: iPods have a good, dedicated line out that rivals some home gear. Other players have 'line outputs' but provide signal far worse than the included headphone outputs. That's all to say that a simple 'line out' branding means little. If it is a true line out, supplying both the voltage locked signal and good access to internal DAC functions, yeah, connect to a line out. If not, a headphone output is just fine. 
  


waimac said:


> Hi all. I received the pure II + today. Just curios should I turn the iPod to max volume. Then adjust volume knob of the amp? Thx. Newbie in head-fi.


 
 If you don't have a line output, don't fret. Which iPod do you have? There are a fewer older iPods that perform testably worse at max volumes, and therefore should be set to 90% for amping. If you have a line output dock, there is no need to fret.


----------



## waimac

My iPod is gen 4. (Ie iPod photo). Just don't sure while I connect the Pure II+ to the iPod through the iPod headphone jack to the amp's "Audio IN". In this case, what degree of volume should I set the iPod? 

Now I turn the iPod volume almost to max. And for the Pure II+, I select mid gain. And my volume of the amp set to around 10 o'clock position to push the AKG K712 pro. 

If I select low gain, I hear noise. Mid gain is clear. And high gain is more clear of the background.

P.S. I've got an iPhone 5 can use as pure music function. Should I use the iPhone instead?


----------



## shigzeo

The 4th gen has a pretty good headphone output with overhead for high-volumes, but it depends a bit on the input impedance of the amp. The Vorzüge doesn't ruin poor sources and the 4th gen isn't one. Still, without one in my hands now (my 4th gen has been long gone) I can't measure it at variable volumes, so would suggest to be safe, you set it to about 95% volume. Cheers.


----------



## waimac

Thanks.
  
  
  
 Quote:


shigzeo said:


> The 4th gen has a pretty good headphone output with overhead for high-volumes, but it depends a bit on the input impedance of the amp. The Vorzüge doesn't ruin poor sources and the 4th gen isn't one. Still, without one in my hands now (my 4th gen has been long gone) I can't measure it at variable volumes, so would suggest to be safe, you set it to about 95% volume. Cheers.


----------



## cheznous

Just arrived. Of course I want to go home now.


----------



## vrapan

Ordered an Ivory Pearl II+ as well and should have it next week. So if I get it right and given that for a little while - until I decide on a dedicated DAC - it will be running from the HO of my MBA/iPhone 6 I will need to push the volume on the devices to almost the max??


----------



## shigzeo

Looking forward to your impressions. I loaned my unit to a friend so I hope he'll chime in soon.


----------



## iichigoz

I'm torn between the pureii+ and the portaphile 627. Anyone has any experience with these 2 and can convince me to get either one?


----------



## donkeanu

iichigoz said:


> I'm torn between the pureii+ and the portaphile 627. Anyone has any experience with these 2 and can convince me to get either one?


 
  
 what dap & iem are you using now?
 music preference?


----------



## iichigoz

donkeanu said:


> what dap & iem are you using now?
> music preference?


 
 I'm using the ak100mkii and my iphone6. More towards my iphone 6 as I'm using spotify. I'm into female vocals like taylor swift and kpop singers as well as Jason Mraz, that genre of songs. Any recommendations?


----------



## donkeanu

iichigoz said:


> I'm using the ak100mkii and my iphone6. More towards my iphone 6 as I'm using spotify. I'm into female vocals like taylor swift and kpop singers as well as Jason Mraz, that genre of songs. Any recommendations?


 

 ak100mk2 or ak100ii?
 i used to pair my pureII and ak100mk2 before...
 i also love listening to female vocals & country songs..
 that combo pairs well at least for my ears...
 this goes i think the same with pureII+...
  
 the 627 has this tubey sound in which i dont think matches your genres..
 and not to mention also its poor batt life..


----------



## iichigoz

donkeanu said:


> ak100mk2 or ak100ii?
> i used to pair my pureII and ak100mk2 before...
> i also love listening to female vocals & country songs..
> that combo pairs well at least for my ears...
> ...


 
 I'm using the ak100mk2. What iem did you used to use with the ak100mk2 + pureii?  so what are you using now? I might just go ahead with the pureii+


----------



## donkeanu

iichigoz said:


> I'm using the ak100mk2. What iem did you used to use with the ak100mk2 + pureii?  so what are you using now? I might just go ahead with the pureii+


 

 i was using the InEar SD2..
 now, am on ak240>hugo..


----------



## iichigoz

donkeanu said:


> i was using the InEar SD2..
> now, am on ak240>hugo..


 
 Oh and using which IEM now? I was also considering the hugo but too big for me. LOL


----------



## donkeanu

iichigoz said:


> Oh and using which IEM now? I was also considering the hugo but too big for me. LOL


 

 InEar SD4s.. 
 it's not that big actually..


----------



## iichigoz

InEar is SD4s is nice... Thanks for the help man. Hopefully I won't regret my purchase.


----------



## donkeanu

iichigoz said:


> InEar is SD4s is nice... Thanks for the help man. Hopefully I won't regret my purchase.


 

 looking forward for your impressions...


----------



## vrapan

Received my Pure II+ today not listened to it for any length of time but paired with my iPhone 6 it has given me two things I have been missing since I sold of my DX90 : Volume control and a more intimate, less clinical and austere sound straight out of my iPhone 6. Currently only tried it with CE6P, L2 and maybe SD2 to follow.
  
 Although admittedly the first impression was 'oh my gosh this is tiny!'


----------



## vrapan

Nobody else has impressions of their II+ ? I have been listening to it since yesterday and I have to admit that it really beats the sound out of my iPhone 6 handily!
  
 The main benefit - especially with the L2 - is the instrument seperation, you don't even need to listen very carefully to pick up things that were there and audible before but now occupy their own space. It has made listening through the iPhone alone as if the whole arrangement has collapsed into a single point. The base is now fully layered much better articulated and punchier while being very well controlled.
  
 Treble is better defined yet well rounded without harshness or sibilance, it has a sweetness to it and a distinct lack of the annoying edginess, it is for lack of better word less digital and artificial than when listening through my iPhone. In a way it reminds me very much of the DX90 treble but with much better definition.
  
 Vocals are unbelievable, they simply shine through the II+. There is a sweetness and cleanliness to them and although they are not forward as such they are definitely on equal footing. This comes through to the L2 which through the iPhone alone definitely hid the mids a bit to the background further away from you.
  
 I can hear nothing out of it on low gain through the CE6P, and also nothing through the L2 on mid gain. High gain hisses very audibly through both and I wouldn't suggest it for anything but much more power hungry headphones. There is also an increase in dynamics on mid gain for the CE6P but there is a trade-off with a bit of background noise. If you tend to listen to lowish volumes (like I do) you will have to restrict yourself to low gain for sensitivie earphones.
  
 I've got to admit that I did not know what to expect from an amp connected to my phone but it has seriously delivered a much more complete and enjoyable sound.
  
 Thx Vorzuge!


----------



## henkie196

A question for Pure II (and II+) owners. I recently ordered a Pure II+, but got a Pure II instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I assume this will be corrected soon by Vorzüge, but in the mean time I'm listening to the Pure II. It seems the Pure II boosts the (high) mids quite a bit, more than I would've thought, which makes it a bit more forward to listen to than straight out of my DX90.
  
 One thing that's bothering me, though, is that listening through the Pure II is a bit painful on my ears. Even at fairly low volumes (with the Vsonic GR07, the volume on the DX90 at -12 dB (running rockbox), the Pure II on low gain and the volume knob somewhere between 7 and 8 'o clock (much lower and the right channel drops out)) there seems to be some sound pressure on my ear, almost like there is something I can't quite actually hear, but is still causing sound pressure. With the HE-560 it's the same. If I keep the volume low enough it isn't bothersome, but with a bit more volume it starts to get somewhat painful. If I just listen straight from the DX90 (or Sansa Fuze or FiiO X3) I don't have this, only with the Pure II.
  
 Did anyone else experience something like this? Will it get less with more runtime? I noticed a somewhat metallic tang to the sound and even a few metallic sounding glitches in the very first few minutes running the Pure II, though this seems to have disappeared by now. Or would it be caused by the high-mids bump?
  
 /edit
 Had to stop listening through the amp after two hours or so - it was starting to give me a headache. It was ok if I put the volume at a level so that the music is barely audible, but if I want to be able to actually hear the song, I started to get a headache. It's ok now that I'm listening straight from the DX90 again, though it feels as though my ears could use a break. Quite odd.


----------



## coachhouse

That is odd I have both the Duo and Pure II + and enjoy them both , You should be able to listen for hours without discomfort I haven't had experience with DX90 as a source I'm using A&K 120 or Ipod with Cypher Labs DAC . Maybe the Pure & DX90 aren't a good match but it seems more likely the amp is defective. I had issue with my first Duo and Vorzuge customer service was quick to exchange I'm in USA and had replacement unit within a week if I remember correctly it was 5 days .


----------



## mejoshua

The amp might be defective. I have the Pure II and DX90 as a source, and they sound pretty darn good. I listen to them easily from 30 min to an hour or so with no issues.


----------



## Tony1110

henkie196 said:


> A question for Pure II (and II+) owners. I recently ordered a Pure II+, but got a Pure II instead :blink:  I assume this will be corrected soon by Vorzüge, but in the mean time I'm listening to the Pure II. It seems the Pure II boosts the (high) mids quite a bit, more than I would've thought, which makes it a bit more forward to listen to than straight out of my DX90.
> 
> One thing that's bothering me, though, is that listening through the Pure II is a bit painful on my ears. Even at fairly low volumes (with the Vsonic GR07, the volume on the DX90 at -12 dB (running rockbox), the Pure II on low gain and the volume knob somewhere between 7 and 8 'o clock (much lower and the right channel drops out)) there seems to be some sound pressure on my ear, almost like there is something I can't quite actually hear, but is still causing sound pressure. With the HE-560 it's the same. If I keep the volume low enough it isn't bothersome, but with a bit more volume it starts to get somewhat painful. If I just listen straight from the DX90 (or Sansa Fuze or FiiO X3) I don't have this, only with the Pure II.
> 
> ...




I can't make head nor tail of this. I use the Pure II and DX90 with IEMs and my Fidelio X2 and have been very happy with the combo. Perhaps there is a slight boost to the upper mids but I've always considered this an enhancement and one of the amp's many strengths. I think maybe you ought to speak to Vorzüge about it. The sound pressure thing makes me think your Pure II has issues.


----------



## henkie196

Thanks for the responses. The amp is going back anyway, as it wasn't what I ordered. I asked Vorzüge about it as well (otherwise some other fellow will likely be having the problem after I return mine), but no answer as of yet.


----------



## fiascogarcia

henkie196 said:


> A question for Pure II (and II+) owners. I recently ordered a Pure II+, but got a Pure II instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Had no such problems with my Pure II.  Especially the right channel drop out.  My channels stayed balanced to the lowest volume setting I could hear.  They are somewhat mid centric, but not overly so, and no sibilance whatsoever.


----------



## WaxMan




----------



## henkie196

After some back and forth with Vorzüge, I tried it on my FiiO X3 as well, tried it on high and medium gains, but it kept giving me a headache anyway. There might have been some problem at a specific frequency, as I noticed a sort of peak in unpleasantness with some female vocals and similar tones.
  
 It's on its way back now (it was the wrong amp anyway). They should check it for defects, and I'm curious to see what their findings are. Was it just a defect, or are my ears somehow oversensitive to some part of the sound?
  
 If the Pure II I got was representative of the sound signature of other Pure II and II+, though, I don't think the sound signature is for me. Too much of a mid-high bump to my ears, not neutral enough. Also I didn't really hear an improvement over just listening straight out of my DX90.
  
 Some other thing I noticed is that I'd get a ground loop if I was charging either the amp or my DAP while listening to it, but only if the gain was set to medium or high. On low gain, the ground loop was gone. I've never heard something like that just listening straight from my DAPs.


----------



## shigzeo

henkie196 said:


> After some back and forth with Vorzüge, I tried it on my FiiO X3 as well, tried it on high and medium gains, but it kept giving me a headache anyway. There might have been some problem at a specific frequency, as I noticed a sort of peak in unpleasantness with some female vocals and similar tones.
> 
> It's on its way back now (it was the wrong amp anyway). They should check it for defects, and I'm curious to see what their findings are. Was it just a defect, or are my ears somehow oversensitive to some part of the sound?
> 
> ...


 

 There is no mid-high bump. It could be that you are sensitive to shifts in stereo image as per the nature of your earphones under load. But there is no frequency shift. 

 DAPs will always be the most pure signal. No amp, no matter how good, can ever surpass the signal of the source, no matter how crap the source is. 

 An amp unloads the output of your device. Depending on your source, it can be worse. PURE II is one of the best-performing portable amps out there, but it can only perform up to the signal it is fed. DX90 has a very good headphone output and a very good line out. To be honest, to beat the DX90... I'm not sure what you would need. In terms of raw power, PURE II will bey far outstrip the abilities of the DX90, but in terms of driving the same earphones or headphones for resolution, I'm not sure it is possible to beat the DX90 tit for tat. 

 Think of an amp as lube. It helps sticky situations, unloading the bundles toted by poor sources, but it can only perform up to the signal fed it. DX90 is one of the best sources.


----------



## deltronzero

Holy **** I'm a believer.  Just got my Pure II+ not too long ago, and I already can't believe how good this amp is.  ZERO background noise, detailed as hell and sooo smooth.  I had a Cayin C5 and I thought that was pretty darn good already, I guess you get what you pay for!
  
 Got it paired with my DX90 and IE800/SE846's.  Thinking of picking up the JH Angie's, anyone have experience paired with the Pure II?


----------



## johnwamp55

hungry fish.


----------



## Ivabign

deltronzero said:


> Holy **** I'm a believer.  Just got my Pure II+ not too long ago, and I already can't believe how good this amp is.  ZERO background noise, detailed as hell and sooo smooth.  I had a Cayin C5 and I thought that was pretty darn good already, I guess you get what you pay for!
> 
> Got it paired with my DX90 and IE800/SE846's.  Thinking of picking up the JH Angie's, anyone have experience paired with the Pure II?


 

 Hopefully I'll know when my Angie's get here - next week perhaps... Looking forward to it. (mated with my Pure II)


----------



## Tony1110

deltronzero said:


> Holy **** I'm a believer.  Just got my Pure II+ not too long ago, and I already can't believe how good this amp is.  ZERO background noise, detailed as hell and sooo smooth.  I had a Cayin C5 and I thought that was pretty darn good already, I guess you get what you pay for!
> 
> Got it paired with my DX90 and IE800/SE846's.  Thinking of picking up the JH Angie's, anyone have experience paired with the Pure II?




I have a white Pure II paired with my DX90. Looking at your picture I'm thinking I should have gone with the black on. SQ is what's important though


----------



## LFC_SL

Tony1110, are you going London canjam? been wanting to demo the Pure II (mainly due to shigzeo review)


----------



## Tony1110

lfc_sl said:


> Tony1110, are you going London canjam? been wanting to demo the Pure II (mainly due to shigzeo review)




I'm going to be out of the country when it takes place which is a shame because I'd love to go. I was all set for the April meet but the same thing happened then and I was forced to miss it.

Dimitri of Musicaacoustics is probably going to be there. He'll no doubt have all the Vorzüge gear with him. 

I highly recommend the Pure II. One of the best purchases Head-Fi related that I've ever made. Everything Shigzeo says in that review is spot on.


----------



## ANDEROAN

yes I loved my Pure II ALOT, now I have the Rx, and it makes the PII sound congested? wwhhaaa? yep Ken from ALO has out done himself, this little piece of gear is soemthing else,
  
 I am ssoooo sad to say so because I thought I had an end all in the PII? a little mid forward but phenominal, shug bits, I have to quit Head-Fi, but yes at 1/2 the cost the Rx competes with the incredible Pure II? it's a little more balanced then the PII with the bass, mids, and treble, which is buttery smooth, anyways not meaning to derail, but I had to chime in, will not do so anymore, unless I turn back onto the PII? doubt it, peace!


----------



## WCDchee

anderoan said:


> yes I loved my Pure II ALOT, now I have the Rx, and it makes the PII sound congested? wwhhaaa? yep Ken from ALO has out done himself, this little piece of gear is soemthing else,
> 
> I am ssoooo sad to say so because I thought I had an end all in the PII? a little mid forward but phenominal, shug bits, I have to quit Head-Fi, but yes at 1/2 the cost the Rx competes with the incredible Pure II? it's a little more balanced then the PII with the bass, mids, and treble, which is buttery smooth, anyways not meaning to derail, but I had to chime in, will not do so anymore, unless I turn back onto the PII? doubt it, peace!




Thats strange, while i thought the rc was decent it never felt like it was on the same level to me


----------



## ANDEROAN

wcdchee said:


> Thats strange, while i thought the rc was decent it never felt like it was on the same level to me


 
  
 you mean the Rx? well sound wise to me I'm preferring the Rx over my PII, better synergy along with my other pieces in my portable rig, iPod>CLAS-R>Rx>ASG-2s>ZOv1, to me it has a better SS more open reveiling with more detail,
  
 sorry not good at the tech speak, but great at fanboyism though, lol,


----------



## mejoshua

Strange, because the Pure II is superior in soundstage, separation and clarity to the Rx when I heard it out of the DX90. The Rx was warmer to my ears...


----------



## Tony1110

anderoan said:


> you mean the Rx? well sound wise to me I'm preferring the Rx over my PII, better synergy along with my other pieces in my portable rig, iPod>CLAS-R>Rx>ASG-2s>ZOv1, to me it has a better SS more open reveiling with more detail,
> 
> sorry not good at the tech speak, but great at fanboyism though, lol,




Are you the kind of guy who is susceptible to wild excitement upon receiving a new toy?


----------



## ANDEROAN

tony1110 said:


> Are you the kind of guy who is susceptible to wild excitement upon receiving a new toy?


 
  
if that's = to fanboyisms, then guilty as charged on occasion, but not without good cause or reason, my adventures into audio-fi ='s audio therapy! which translates into an education of this compares to that, hhmmm!
 
and so my audio travels are a process of learning, more subjectively then objectively, having not learned the technical speak/aspect of sound curves, hrzs, and whatnot? knowledge is power, ignorance is bliss, when it comes to audio therapy I dumbly/luckily chose bliss over power? albeit mostly limited to a portable rig setup,
 
so in a/b ing the Rx and the PII just now, I am very very sorry to say that the Rx pulls ahead in many ways over the PII? one big difference is it seems to handle the treble much better then the PII, in that it connects it to the mids more and doesn't cut it off/short in what seem to be in fear of becoming sibilant, the Rx's treble extends the ALOT further then the PII, and so gives it a way more open/less congested/less fatiguing element over the PII, and without ever coming close to being sibilant, which I am uber sensative to, and so the Rx's soundstage winds up being bigger by a margin or two or thre or four? and because of the better treble extension it sounds more cleaner then the PII, brings out more detail, provides better instrument seperation, better bass, the PIIs mids seem to be a hangup for it, not sure how to put it,
 
a minus for the Rx is it is strictly an IEM amp, not alot of volume travel/gain there, Ken had to increase the VT on the Rx for me, I was going to have to return it otherwise, I guess my portable rig doesn't have enough output for the Rx to do a suitable job with volume/gain, I usually had it turned all the way up, and then still needed some more output, but now it's ALOT better, although I think I might send it back to Ken again for a little more of a bump with the VT, but boy oh boy, this little puppy gives me a good feeling/thrill just by listening to it,
 
but anyways like I said one way to put it is the Rx has better synergy with the other pieces of my gear, and everyone hears differently, but as it goes my gear is iPod>CLAS-R>Rx>ZOv1(when I need an extra kick)>ASG-2s
 
I was amazed at how the PII brought ALOT of balance to the sound signiture of my ASG-2s when I first got it, a little forward in the mids, but tonally it brought the bass, mids, and treble into a nice equalibrium, a W sound? a shape of what I always thought would be the best sound ever for my tastes!
 
because ever since I heard of sound being described as V, or U shaped, that is when I started to wondered about a W sound? the PII really brought the possibilty of a W sound to life for me in a VERY BIG WAY! where the bass, mids, and treble all shared the sound signiture/stage more equally, and then was also able to make them larger then life! the PII was the first amp that made me really believe that the W sound was possible, that it existed, myth coming to life? it was the unobtanium/ultimate componant in what I was seeking for in my search for better audio therapy, and music is seriously therapy for me, helps me cope, keeps me calmer, I guess I took the term drop out and tune in literaly,
 
and so my PII education translates into yet another leg of my this compares to that audio adventure, hhmmm! and the Rx takes me that much closer in my elusive search of the W ss,
 
thanks Vorzugue and KB!
 
Happy Listening everyone!


----------



## LFC_SL

anderoan said:


> if that's = to fanboyisms, then guilty as charged on occasion



That is not close to what Tony asked at all, albeit with a wink smiley. Fanboyism = blind praising a brand due to loyalty regardless of the individual merits of whatever it is. It could be a band, sports team or a manufacturer as it were. 

Anyway, you do not say which gen but it may be your iPod line out voltage is on the lower side, rather than the amp gain per se. But then it always amazes me at meets how loud some listen at.


----------



## Tony1110

Lol. I just remember him getting very excited when he first got his Pure II. In all fairness he gave an analysis of how they both sound - at least as he perceives it. I don't know what a W shaped signature sounds like and I'm sceptical that this new amp would trounce the Vorzüge in quite the way we're being led to believe, but I've not heard the Rx and his impressions are welcome.


----------



## ANDEROAN

lfc_sl said:


> That is not close to what Tony asked at all, albeit with a wink smiley. Fanboyism = blind praising a brand due to loyalty regardless of the individual merits of whatever it is. It could be a band, sports team or a manufacturer as it were.
> 
> Anyway, you do not say which gen but it may be your iPod line out voltage is on the lower side, rather than the amp gain per se. But then it always amazes me at meets how loud some listen at.


 
  
 um I'd say no to what Tony asked, I've picked up alot of amps, and only a few have given me a susceptible to wild excitement response, so I guess by definition it isn't fanboyism that I am suffering from?
  
 but it's an iPod Classic 7th gen that I use as a source, Ken said it's mainly low output from that, but I do feed a CLAS-R out of the iPod? so I would think that that superceeds what the iPod voltage is?
  
 and yes I am a very very loud one I suppose?
  


tony1110 said:


> Are you the kind of guy who is susceptible to wild excitement upon receiving a new toy?


 
  
 no, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


tony1110 said:


> Lol. I just remember him getting very excited when he first got his Pure II. In all fairness he gave an analysis of how they both sound - at least as he perceives it. I don't know what a W shaped signature sounds like and I'm sceptical that this new amp would trounce the Vorzüge in quite the way we're being led to believe, but I've not heard the Rx and his impressions are welcome.


 
  
 yep that'd be me! I was excited, and that was and still is very very true! about the PII? ceptin now? well, um? ggrrr ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I guess that excitment got transfered over to the Rx?
  
 and oh yes it is as how I'm percieving it, because they are both wonderful amps! and have great qualities in and of there own right, the PII is a powerhouse of an amp for certain, the Rx is a dainty polite wittle thing, so they are in different leagues/catagories, I went from the PII, to the Continental V3, to the Rx, and I loved each one, I guess I am super lucky to have a nice variety at my disposal,
  
 I never established an audio base line, or learned enough of anything much with my time here at Head-Fi, I don't really utilize my gear near enough with a/b ing them, only a little and of recent, and so it winds up being what I am liking at the moment at the moment I am hearing it to a certain degree? 49 going on ?, oohhh sparkly shiny, lol,
  
 I probably need to listen to a broader range of like amps and then I would get more of a better picture or placement of exactly what I was hearing and listening to, the Cayin 5, or the Apex might be better comparisons against the Rx, that would keep me from making wild comparisons like I have done,
  
 and the W sound exists I tell you, I heard it once in a dark alley in the middle of a storm with the wind howling! it was faint and ellusive, but I heard it I tell you I heard it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 it's there somewhere in the back of my ear, I just need to dig it out? ouch it's gonna hurt a little, lol,
  
 Happy Happy!


----------



## deltronzero

This stack sounds awesome =)


----------



## fiascogarcia

deltronzero said:


> This stack sounds awesome =)


 
 That's a nice, tidy little stack!  What is the mini interconnect cable you're using?


----------



## iichigoz

I'm interested in that tiny interconnect too. Lol


----------



## johnwamp55

I prefer the Dx50 over the DX90 because I feel the DX50 Bass goes deeper while the DX90 things goes wider but less deep.


----------



## deltronzero

Its the JDS Lab mini interconnect.  Quite pricey for what it is, but at this point, 10$ extra is whatever haha.
  

  
 You guys can find more pics searching for JDS interconnect on the forums.


----------



## shigzeo

johnwamp55 said:


> I prefer the Dx50 over the DX90 because I feel the DX50 Bass goes deeper while the DX90 things goes wider but less deep.


 

 They both go as deep. There's probably something else that's triggering you, or even improperly matched volumes. DX90 is about as perfect as they get.


----------



## Tony1110

shigzeo said:


> They both go as deep. There's probably something else that's triggering you, or even improperly matched volumes. DX90 is about as perfect as they get.




I don't understand how improperly matched volume could be an issue. Isn't there only one way to do it?


----------



## shigzeo

Both drive perfectly flat signals. You're not getting more, or less bass, from one, vs. the other. You could be getting a bit less stereo detail, or more or less distortion in a certain frequency, depending on your source, but in terms of actual frequency drive, both are pretty much flat no matter what you plug into them.


----------



## henkie196

shigzeo said:


> There is no mid-high bump. It could be that you are sensitive to shifts in stereo image as per the nature of your earphones under load. But there is no frequency shift.
> 
> DAPs will always be the most pure signal. No amp, no matter how good, can ever surpass the signal of the source, no matter how crap the source is.
> 
> ...


 
 A bit late to respond, but I was waiting to see if Vorzüge would give any feedback on the Pure II unit I recieved. But no feedback on the defectiveness or not of the unit, just a refund, minus some deduction for some tiny scratches that I'm pretty sure must've already been there when I got the amp. Or it is so sensitive to scratches that putting it on a wooden table, the touch of the rubber cover of the DX90, or the two transports in the velt pouch is causing scratches. I also get suspicious when the cost for the scratches more or less match the shipping costs that they were supposed to not charge me for since they sent a different unit than I ordered, but that may or may not actually have been a coincidence.
  
 Either way, there was a definite mid-high bump to my ears, and with the direct refund from Vorzüge, I can only assume that it was not a specific feature of the amp I recieved. If I used it in combination with the FiiO X3, the mid-high bump somewhat countered the rather dark and V-shaped sound of the X3, so I suppose it would not seem so overtly coloured, depending on what source you pair it with. The mid-high bump also made it easier for me to hear the detail in that frequency range, which leads to an improved sense of clarity. Even if I'm not sure that there actually was a difference.
  
 I can imagine that a shift in stereo image could cause headaches, but I'm not so sure that this would cause the pressure that I felt on my eardrums.
  
 As for the use of using a Pure II in combination with a DX90, I mostly got it to see if I might need an amp for driving headphones such as the HE-560. I know that for my speakers (which are admittedly hard to drive), a good amplifier is definitely needed to keep the speakers under control. It appears this is not necessary for the DX90 and the HE-560 or the Vsonic GR07. At least not for my ears.
  


tony1110 said:


> I have a white Pure II paired with my DX90. Looking at your picture I'm thinking I should have gone with the black on. SQ is what's important though


 
 Do you hear much improvement in sound quality then? Just curious as I didn't hear much difference. What are you driving with it?


----------



## LFC_SL

henkie196 said:


> A bit late to respond, but I was waiting to see if Vorzüge would give any feedback on the Pure II unit I recieved. But no feedback on the defectiveness or not of the unit, just a refund, minus some deduction for some tiny scratches that I'm pretty sure must've already been there when I got the amp.



That's just good customer service. Take a step back. You have already reached a conclusion it is not for you, going as far as to label it a "defect", so what will discussion achieve. Were you going to change your mind? You got most of your money back, which is a great outcome in this hobby. Reinvest the money as you wish


----------



## henkie196

lfc_sl said:


> That's just good customer service. Take a step back. You have already reached a conclusion it is not for you, going as far as to label it a "defect", so what will discussion achieve. Were you going to change your mind? You got most of your money back, which is a great outcome in this hobby. Reinvest the money as you wish


 
 I don't know whether I would call it a good customer service to not say anything, even when I asked about it, but yes I'm cutting my losses here and calling it a day. But since they did send the wrong unit (a Pure II instead of a Pure II+), I was wondering if they'd just send me a correct unit or if they'd just flat out refund me. And given that it was the wrong type, it would not be unusual to expect a full refund, correct?
  
 I wasn't sure if it was a defective unit or not, and I still am curious whether the high perceived sound pressure on my ears, even at very low volumes, and headaches are an aberation on my side or if the unit was somehow deviating from the norm.
  
 But it was an insightful experience nonetheless, as I'm now fairly convinced that a portable amp will not bring anything to my current setup. Also to take any discussion about (portable) headphone amps with a somewhat bigger spoon of salt than even the discussion about headphones in general. In the end, only listening for ourselves can decide what sounds good to us.


----------



## Tony1110

henkie196 said:


> A bit late to respond, but I was waiting to see if Vorzüge would give any feedback on the Pure II unit I recieved. But no feedback on the defectiveness or not of the unit, just a refund, minus some deduction for some tiny scratches that I'm pretty sure must've already been there when I got the amp. Or it is so sensitive to scratches that putting it on a wooden table, the touch of the rubber cover of the DX90, or the two transports in the velt pouch is causing scratches. I also get suspicious when the cost for the scratches more or less match the shipping costs that they were supposed to not charge me for since they sent a different unit than I ordered, but that may or may not actually have been a coincidence.
> 
> Either way, there was a definite mid-high bump to my ears, and with the direct refund from Vorzüge, I can only assume that it was not a specific feature of the amp I recieved. If I used it in combination with the FiiO X3, the mid-high bump somewhat countered the rather dark and V-shaped sound of the X3, so I suppose it would not seem so overtly coloured, depending on what source you pair it with. The mid-high bump also made it easier for me to hear the detail in that frequency range, which leads to an improved sense of clarity. Even if I'm not sure that there actually was a difference.
> 
> ...




For my headphones - the Fidelio X2, ACS Encore Studio, JVC FX 1100, Noble 6 - the Vorzüge is markedly better than DX90's headphone out. Better separation, soundstage depth, imaging, better bass texture and definition, a more prominent and realistic midrange and superior dynamics. It's not necessarily an improvement that makes you go "WOW" the second you hear it. It's a subtle but worthwhile improvement that you learn to appreciate over time. The DX90 is a fine DAP and the built in amp is powerful enough for all of my headphones and IEMs, but the extra I get from the Pure II is certainly noticed when I'm forced to do without it.

You were using it with the HE-560, right? Isn't it possible that your dislike of the Pure II has something to do with the fact that it's severely underpowered for a headphone like that? If I were in the market for a portable device to drive the HE-560 I'd be looking at something like the Centrance Hifi m8 - although I don't think any portable amp could do them justice.


----------



## mejoshua

+1 to DX90 + Pure II combo


----------



## phonomat

Hi, has anyone tried pairing any version of the PURE or the DUO with Hugo? I'd be most interested to know if this combination would be suited to beef out the Hugo's sound which I find to lean toward the thin, bright side (at least with my Fostex TH-900). I'm looking for a warmer, bassy signature with an analogue feel. Comparisons to the Headstage Arrow would be very welcome as well.
  
 Also, I see that there is a "revised" version of the DUO on the Vorzüge website. Would that be the new DUO that you guys have been talking about, or is there supposed to be a DUO II coming out in the near future?


----------



## Tony1110

phonomat said:


> Hi, has anyone tried pairing any version of the PURE or the DUO with Hugo? I'd be most interested to know if this combination would be suited to beef out the Hugo's sound which I find to lean toward the thin, bright side (at least with my Fostex TH-900). I'm looking for a warmer, bassy signature with an analogue feel. Comparisons to the Headstage Arrow would be very welcome as well.
> 
> Also, I see that there is a "revised" version of the DUO on the Vorzüge website. Would that be the new DUO that you guys have been talking about, or is there supposed to be a DUO II coming out in the near future?




I think you'd be hard pushed to better the HUGO's performance by adding another portable amp. I've not heard of anybody doing that to be honest.


----------



## phonomat

There are some over in the Portable Hugo thread, for example. CL Trio and ALO Continental have been recommended, but I'm not sure if I wanna go tubes.
I wouldn't say that it's a question of "bettering" the Hugo's SQ, it's more a matter of altering it to my liking. Anyway, the plan is to get an amp and then compare the sound with and w/o Hugo in the chain. If I like the spund if the amp more, I'll let the Hugo go.
I'm more after a full-bodied, speaker-like presentation I'm not sure the Hugo can provide. (Okay, maybe a little bit if a basshead, too.)


----------



## PCWar

You should try the Cypher Labs solo db + Duet. It's exactly what you are describing.


----------



## ANDEROAN

pcwar said:


> You should try the Cypher Labs solo db + Duet. It's exactly what you are describing.


 
  
 I had the Duet great amp, but had to sell it because of its harsh treble, I recently regot the Duet/Db combo, this time I went balanced all the way around hoping that would in some way help with the treble? it didn't 
  
 it might be the ASGs that I strictly use have bad synergy with the Duet? but I will be reputting the Duet/Db combo up for sale in the sales thread again soon,


----------



## PCWar

It's strange that you find its treble harsh. It's the smoothest i've experienced from all amps I had or listened to.


----------



## phonomat

Ah, damn you, head-fi! Every time you think you're on to something, someone comes along and tells you the exact opposite.
 THIS IS ALL FUTILE!!! *mad laughter*


----------



## Seahawk76

Looking for some knowledgeable audiophiles for help here. I'm no expert and new to the hifi world. I currently own an Astell Kern 120ii player, Shure SE846 headphones and looking at purchasing the Pure II amp if I can enhance sq at all.

I was told that the AK120ii internal amp was so good that pairing with an external amp would be unnecessary and would not improve sq at all so I'm not sure what to believe. I know most people in this thread are iPod users or have players that might be lesser quality compared to the 120ii so naturally there would be a large upgrade by stacking with the Pure II. 

Can anyone out there comment on how much difference I would hear by dishing out the money for this amp. Thanks


----------



## johnwamp55

Seahawk, an amp can improve a rig but it will depend on many factors. In your case the 846 can be ran from a phone and in my case adding an amp improved a little, very little but with other IEMS especially iems with Dynamuc Drivers (mini woofers) an amp made a huge difference. The smart thing for you is to stop thinking and wondering and enjoy that set up you have. Or you can chase the dragon with little sparks.of enjoyments.


----------



## coachhouse

Seahawk I have the A&K 120II plus the Duo and Pure II so with some experience I can say each amp adds significantly to the dynamics of the player . If using the Duo I disable the EQ on the A&K and bump the bass treble or both considering what type of music I'm playing . Classic rock and blues hits hard the bass is perfect to my ears but might not be to everyone the Pure also brings the best out of the A&K . I wish you were close enough to me to actually give it a listen because to some the advantages might not be enough to justify the cost but I have no regrets . I had both these amps paired originally with an IPOD which they also work great I've had the A&K for a couple months and in my opinion it's amp doesn't have the warmth and richness of a Vorzamp


----------



## johnwamp55

coachhouse you also using the 846 or you have full headphones?


----------



## coachhouse

I am using Noble 5's and ED 8's mainly but have purchased the 846 thru Mass Drop I hope to get them next week


----------



## ignandi

I must say thanks to you guys..

Finally after 3 months being silent reader and saving money, i bought the VorzAMP pure II + today.
Its soooo Amazinggggggg!!


----------



## phonomat

Congratulations! Can you elaborate a little on what amazes you about it?


----------



## ignandi

In some muse songs, ex: Knights of cydonia, The vocal sometimes hurting or poking my ear if I increase the volume. But when I use the pure 2+, even tho I hear in loud volume, the vocal doesn't hurting my ear. Also I can hear more appealing the hi hat of the drum and some ambience synth sound. the detail is more clear IMO. The separation also amaze me. I listen to snarky puppy, a modern jazz group, the instruments feels like blend in into 1 without fighting each other. I don't know how to describe this term. The trumpets, trombone, guitar, bass, drum, percussion, piano, synthesizer, vocal and backing vocal just sounds so good and I can hear each part of it. 
In low part, I listen to lorde, glory and gore, the bass is not too much and have good punchy sound. The most important for me is the bass not covering other part, I still can hear the voice of lorde very cleanly.
When I want to buy this amp, the retailer shop asking me to try the vorgamp duo first instead of the pure 2+. In my ear, the bass is kind of thin, but when I turn on the bass boost, it distracting the other part, such as voice and treble. When I turn the treble on, the voice getting more shallow. The treble and bass are more appealing to my ear. This is not the sound what I'm looking for. After that, when I tried the pure 2+, the amp impress me with part I said above.


----------



## phonomat

Thank you, that is very helpful, especially the comparison to the Duo which I still consider buying (although leaning towards the current Headstage Arrow atm).


----------



## stevemiddie

I just received the Pure II+  yesterday. I work in Qatar and shipping was only 3 days from the Vorzuge guys. Great service!
  
 Words cannot describe just how incredible this little gem is!  Currently hooked up to my AK 240ss and T1's and no problems with driving them. In fact I prefer this combo instead of using my TH-900's and PM3's 
  
 Simply............brilliant!


----------



## cristobalroy

stevemiddie said:


> I just received the Pure II+  yesterday. I work in Qatar and shipping was only 3 days from the Vorzuge guys. Great service!
> 
> Words cannot describe just how incredible this little gem is!  Currently hooked up to my AK 240ss and T1's and no problems with driving them. In fact I prefer this combo instead of using my TH-900's and PM3's
> 
> Simply............brilliant!


 

 Hello Steve, I'm also working here in Qatar, If you have some time can we do meet ups? to be acquainted with other audiophiles here in Qatar.
 So far i only know 2 people here that are interested in Hi-Res music. Just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## shigzeo

mejoshua said:


> +1 to DX90 + Pure II combo


 

 Bingo. 
  
 Great combo. BTW, I am endeavouring to get up some simple RMAA benchmarks of both the PURE II and PURE II+ back to back on ohm image, to show where one is or isn't better than the other, and to show where bottlenecks in a system may arise.


----------



## LenMargaux

I saw this from a new review here VorzAMP Pure II + review, this amp does sound very promising. I'm torn apart between the Pure II and Pure II+. There might be no difference when it comes to sound quality, but the first one is cheaper. hmmm..... what to get?


----------



## DimitriTrush

The price difference between the two is not so big, and considering that Pure II + version is equipped with better charging circuits, battery life is longer and so on, I would recommend the PLUS version.


----------



## coachhouse

I have the Duo and the Pure II + and really like them both for road trips I take the Pure II + because the battery stays charged longer for commutes its the Duo because I love the bass bump . Mine is the 1st version of the Duo so the newer one might hold a charge longer. In my meager opinion you can't go wrong with whatever VorzAMP you choose  !!


----------



## Duncan

Something needs to make me smile today, so i will just say the Pure II+ in Dimitri's pictures above is the one I have in my possession, I liked it so much, had to get it straight away (well after a couple of near misses - sorry to the member that couldn't log into the website to confirm the order, that I pipped to the post!)


----------



## jerick70

Thank you everyone for recommending this amp.  I received a signal black Pure II + yesterday to pair with my Fiio X5 gen 2.  It's an incredible amp.  It's a bit early but I think I may be better than my desktop setup.
  
 Which interconnect cables are you using to connect your DAPs to the Pure II?


----------



## shigzeo

jerick70 said:


> Thank you everyone for recommending this amp.  I received a signal black Pure II + yesterday to pair with my Fiio X5 gen 2.  It's an incredible amp.  It's a bit early but I think I may be better than my desktop setup.
> 
> Which interconnect cables are you using to connect your DAPs to the Pure II?


 

 I use anything I've got in my drawer: ALO, PureSound, and even a cheap, professional interconnect. I prefer short, shielded cables.


----------



## jerick70

shigzeo said:


> I use anything I've got in my drawer: ALO, PureSound, and even a cheap, professional interconnect. I prefer short, shielded cables.


 
  
 Thanks shigzeo.  I think I'll try an ALO cable.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......love the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure II + with my Ortofon EQ8. Brilliant combination. Clean, powerful, black background, analog sound,  wonderful dynamics. I was able to briefly auditon (less than an hour) the Chord Mojo at around the time of the global launch at the Shard and the Pure II+ . I ended up buying the Pure II +. There's just something about the amp that makes the equipment disappear so you it is just you and the music. Favorite DAP with the amp is the Hifiman HM 901S.


----------



## crashtest33

Pure II+ ordered!


----------



## jerick70

crashtest33 said:


> Pure II+ ordered!


 

 You won't be disappointed.  I think it is better than my desktop setup.


----------



## crashtest33

I know I will! Sooooo excited.


----------



## MrBackup

Pure II+ ordered thanks to Black Friday. I want to connect this amp to the iPhone 6 and I need to know if the only way to do it is via line out from iPhone to the PURE II+. I would avoid using this method since I guess that it will be double amping.


----------



## crashtest33

mrbackup said:


> Pure II+ ordered thanks to Black Friday. I want to connect this amp to the iPhone 6 and I need to know if the only way to do it is via line out from iPhone to the PURE II+. I would avoid using this method since I guess that it will be double amping.




If the lightning cable carries 'line out' you're not 'double amping'. Line out is a set signal voltage (5v I think). You would be if you use the headphone jack socket tho.

But don't waste most of the benefits of an amp and upgrade the DAC too!! Hpp1 or CLAS baby!!!


----------



## vrapan

mrbackup said:


> Pure II+ ordered thanks to Black Friday. I want to connect this amp to the iPhone 6 and I need to know if the only way to do it is via line out from iPhone to the PURE II+. I would avoid using this method since I guess that it will be double amping.


 
 You will need an external DAC that can connect through the CCK , you cannot get analogue sound from the lightning port.


----------



## vrapan

crashtest33 said:


> If the lightning cable carries 'line out' you're not 'double amping'. Line out is a set signal voltage (5v I think). You would be if you use the headphone jack socket tho.
> 
> But don't waste most of the benefits of an amp and upgrade the DAC too!! Hpp1 or CLAS baby!!!


 
 Unfortunatelly the lightning cable carries digital only signal far as I am aware


----------



## rocketron

Hi Mrbackup. That is the way to connect from an iPhone.its a line out so your not double amping. 
I use my Pure ii like this and it's really good. At home I run it from a Chord Hugo.
In my opinion it's a better amp than the Hugo. Have also ran it from a Mojo.
I love the amp with my Eq-8. It's a fantastic amp and can't under stand how it does not get more recognition .
I had one of the first Pure amps and upgraded to the Pure ii . Don't think I will need to upgrade again for a long time.


----------



## rocketron

You need a lightning to 30 pin adapter to get line out. I think only the apple ones work. Then any 30 pin line out cable will work.


----------



## MrBackup

Thank you. How much better the sound of the iPhone with the amp via the line out? Can the iPhone + Vorzüge amp compete with the sound of the Chord Mojo or Hugo?
  
 Another amp much renowned is the Arrow 5TX. I have read that the Vorzüge exceeds this offering a more clinical sound. Is it true?


----------



## Duncan

I'm a slut, and have the Pure II+ amping the output of the Mojo...

Awesome for my Layla's 

(Haven't used my Duo in a while, will have to see how near / far the SQ of the two amps is!)


----------



## rocketron

The Vorzuge amp really adds to the iPhone. It's not just bass or treble . The music flows in a more fluid and less harsh way. Adding Hugo or Mojo there is far more detail,separation and depth. 
I would start with a amp as you can use it with every thing Turntable Cd Phone Dap . Then add a dac . The Vorzuge is far from clinical in my view. Sorry have not heard the Arrow 5tx.


----------



## ignandi

duncan said:


> I'm a slut, and have the Pure II+ amping the output of the Mojo...
> 
> Awesome for my Layla's
> 
> ...


 
 so do i then, slut mate.. gorgeous with my angie


----------



## coachhouse

Mojo and Pure II + together are amazing ! I even threw in a DigaZoid FS so as far as sluts go I'm now in the studio with Lou Reed !


----------



## ANDEROAN

yes the ZO is an amazing device, I've used my ZOv1 ever since it came out, I even used it along with the dou? whenI was in that camp, I am in the Rx/Shohin camp atm, but yes those ASG-2's just gobbled up the Dou's bass!
  
 I still go for the original ZO's sound, I've tried all the variations in between up thru the FS+, but the original ZO is the only ZO for me, but any ZO is a good ZO, it will add to any bass heads bottom end!
  
 I call it music mortar: fills in all the gaps, and holds eveything together, without covering any of it up!


----------



## crashtest33

Received my Pure2+ from Santa and it's, errm, the nuts!
Utterly breathtaking resolution and clarity. 
Has paired beautifully with my Hpp1 and Focal Spirit Classics. Best purchase since my Minidisc in '95!


----------



## jlbrach

the pure II+ is the best portable amp I have ever heard and i have listened to tons....the size is incredibly portable and the little thing is a beast allowing me to drive my power hungry headphones with ease.....oh yes,sounds great too


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Got to say, have had my PureII+ a week now since it arrived from backlog of Black Friday spike in orders have been listening to this direct with my Sony ZX1 Walkman tonight (Giving the Hugo a rest) and sounds smoking (with flames coming out the back!). 
  
 Definitely not letting go this time round, originally sold my Duo to Duncan which his still got I think) and was one of those partial regrets but now I have the PureII+ it was worth the wait to come back into the Vorzuge fold.  
  
 This has just sounded stella with (Ortofon EQ8's and Grado modded M1's (both on loan kindly from Rocket Ron at moment) and with my JH16's & Sony 7520's modded have just engaged me back into enjoying and feeling music instead of analyzing it.  Not been kept up this late every night with music since the Hugo came out.  
 By the way, both the Hugo with PureII+  is a killer combo.
  
 Going to have to do a review on this little amp as it really deserves the praise that comes it's way and feel it should still be getting wider recognition than it does.  
  
 Also since my Duo days have to say I am really impressed with the way the over all packaging has come on and feels like something Oppo would do (I know first and foremost we all put product build and SQ first) but is a welcoming feeling when you have shelled out what is still a lot of money for such a tiny powerhouse of an amp it is just like having the icing on the cake having it come in that plush hard box which opens up like a jewellery box to show amp sitting in the cut out protective foam housing which is complemented by the array of accessories even including a good quality LOD cable which is the cherry on top of the icing!


----------



## rocketron

Really pleased your back in the club. Now let's spread the word about this great little amp.


----------



## MrBackup

Is it possible to buy another Li-Ion compatible Battery, with built in safety circuitry, for the VorzAMP pure II + ™?


----------



## stevemiddie

mrbackup said:


> Is it possible to buy another Li-Ion compatible Battery, with built in safety circuitry, for the VorzAMP pure II + ™?


 
 Go to their website..........they sell spare batteries.


----------



## MrBackup

stevemiddie said:


> Go to their website..........they sell spare batteries.


 
 Yes, I know that. I ask if there are compatible, similar or identical batteries that you can buy, for example, on eBay.


----------



## raypin

mmm......only flaw with the VP2+ is the weird/ counterintuitive  placement of the high gain setting  (sandwiched between the low and mid gains). Is this a German thing??


----------



## crashtest33

raypin said:


> mmm......only flaw with the VP2+ is the weird/ counterintuitive  placement of the high gain setting  (sandwiched between the low and mid gains). Is this a German thing??




Yeah! This is silly. To switch between medium (my cans) and low (my iems), you have to turn the volume down so you don't blow your head off going through Hi first. 
Bit dumb.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

2nd that... I'm sure there is some logical reason it was done from the designers to why it has been implemented this way with the gain setting (not one I can think of though) but it does from the surface of things seem quite an oversight considering logic and sensibility that has been applied to the rest of this amp's design and build. 

Sure Pure III will have this remedied when it is released!


----------



## coachhouse

None  the batteries I found were an exact match even at the Battery Store I ended up ordering from VorzAMP


----------



## phonomat

raypin said:


> mmm......only flaw with the VP2+ is the weird/ counterintuitive  placement of the high gain setting  (sandwiched between the low and mid gains). *Is this a German thing??*




mmmmmmmno, definitely not a "German thing" -- although I recall something like that from the bass boost on the (German designed) Headstage Arrow. Still, must be coincidence.

Edit: And yeah, that's definitely annoying.


----------



## LFC_SL

Headamp Pico Power has same LHM gain order


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

Hello!

Please help me decide between Pure II+ and Mojo.

My portable sources are: Sony NW-A25 (line out) and Wavelength Proton.

What would you get first?

I really like how Pure II+ looks!

Happy New Year!


----------



## jmills8

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me decide between Pure II+ and Mojo.
> 
> ...


Get the V.


----------



## jelt2359

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me decide between Pure II+ and Mojo.
> 
> ...




I think the use cases are very different. If you have a transport (laptop, phone, player with digital out), and want a good dac/ amp, then mojo. If you're happy with your player and just want to use line out, get the Vorzuge. I have both the mojo and the Vorzuge duo, and each are better at what they do (Vorzuge = better amp, no dac; mojo = better dac, not as good amp).


----------



## stevemiddie

jelt2359 said:


> I think the use cases are very different. If you have a transport (laptop, phone, player with digital out), and want a good dac/ amp, then mojo. If you're happy with your player and just want to use line out, get the Vorzuge. I have both the mojo and the Vorzuge duo, and each are better at what they do (Vorzuge = better amp, no dac; mojo = better dac, not as good amp).


 
  I have both as well and agree with comments made by jelt although the Mojo drives my HD800's extremely well.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

thanks guys!
  
 I will start with PURE II+.
 It makes more sense to me...
 I got couple good sources/dacs

 FUN!


----------



## jelt2359

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> I will start with PURE II+.
> It makes more sense to me...
> ...


 
 2016 is off to a good start already!


----------



## crashtest33

Lol. A Pure II+ would be a good start to a funeral!


----------



## jmills8

jelt2359 said:


> 2016 is off to a good start already!


----------



## jlbrach

I have both,to me the starting point should be the Mojo because it is an extraordinary DAC and a solid amp that allows you to play most cans without issue....if you choose to use power hungry cans you can add the vorzuge to the mojo which is a great pairing.......i love the mojo alone and i like the pair a bit better in order to drive certain cans...if you primarily listen to IEM's then dont bother with the vorzuge but if you listen to power hungry cans get both if you can afford to....you cant go wrong either way!


----------



## vrapan

jlbrach said:


> I have both,to me the starting point should be the Mojo because it is an extraordinary DAC and a solid amp that allows you to play most cans without issue....if you choose to use power hungry cans you can add the vorzuge to the mojo which is a great pairing.......i love the mojo alone and i like the pair a bit better in order to drive certain cans...if you primarily listen to IEM's then dont bother with the vorzuge but if you listen to power hungry cans get both if you can afford to....you cant go wrong either way!


 

 I thought the Mojo did not have a LO as the DAC/Amp cannot be separated which kinda means that you would double amping with whatever that means.


----------



## crashtest33

vrapan said:


> I thought the Mojo did not have a LO as the DAC/Amp cannot be separated which kinda means that you would double amping with whatever that means.




To get 'Line Out' signal out of the Mojo you select it on startup by pressing the volume buttons.


----------



## jlbrach

there is no line out per se because there is no separate am section...holding down the buttons when you start it up gives you 3 v which you can adjust down as i do if that is a bit too hot for your purposes....i take it down a couple of taps and then run my cans through the vorzuge.....the amazing thing is when using my Ether C's i can easily listen on low gain without having to raise the volume much past 12  o'clock.....different cans will vary.....


----------



## phonomat

crashtest33 said:


> To get 'Line Out' signal out of the Mojo you select it on startup by pressing the volume buttons.




Isn't it the same as with Hugo though, in that it's not a "true lineout", i.e. only setting a fixed output level w/o bypassing the amp stage?

Edit: Simultaneous posting ftw!


----------



## Tony1110

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me decide between Pure II+ and Mojo.
> 
> ...




Both are very good but bear in mind that Sony DAPs have a low voltage output from the line out and may not work brilliantly with the Pure II.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

tony1110 said:


> Both are very good but bear in mind that Sony DAPs have a low voltage output from the line out and may not work brilliantly with the Pure II.


 

 yes you are right... it's 0.245Vrms


----------



## Wuthoqquan

I've got a Pure II+ (signal black) about three weeks ago. It has gone through some in-depth testing already, with my IEM (Fiio EX1) and headphones (Sennheiser Momentum, Hifiman HE 400i and Fostex TH-X00). I'm certainly more than happy about the performance and flexibility of this amp, however, I'd like to gather more opinions on the behaviour of the gain switch and the resulting impact on the overall background noise whenever sensitive IEM (Fiio EX1 in my case) are connected to the Pure II+.

It would obviously be the norm to set the Pure II+ to the lowest gain, if the intention is to connect sensitive IEMs to it! Indeed, at the lowest gain, there's absolutely no background noise at all that I could ever manage to detect, even without any music playing. The signal is simply noise free and the background silent and pure as it could ever be!
However, with the gain set to medium the scenario with my IEM changes completely, since with this setting there's an audible hum in the background, which may not be perceived with the music playing but absolutely discerable if nothing is playing yet. This background noise gets higher if I set the gain to high.

With my higher impedance headphones, even at the highest gain setting, there's no hum/background noise and everything is totally silent as expected. Therefore, it would seems that the hum is simply the consequence of the improper gain setting, which is above the level acceptable for a sensitive IEM.

Once again, I do understand that the gain setting is there for a purpose, and that IEMs should be listen to with the Pure II+ set to low gain - as advisable/normal. But I'd just like to get a confirmation that it is normal for sensitive IEMs to pick up this hum/noise when the Pure II+ is set to medium or high gain. As a further information, my current source is a Fiio X3 II, connected to the Pure II+ using the interconnect cable provided by Vorzüge. Many thanks!


----------



## vrapan

I would expect it to be normal, my Pure II + and CE6P exhibits some humming on the background on mid/high gain but there is no reason to set it to either. If I connect even my Philips L2 at medium gain I can hear nothing but can still get some humming on high gain. Again pick the gain setting that provides enough volume to drive whatever is connected and don't worry what happens at higher gain settings!


----------



## Wuthoqquan

Many thanks for the swift reply!

That's really what I told myself yesterday, when I had the weird idea of testing the Fiio EX1 at the medium gain: "But why should I ever need to listed to the EX1 at a gain setting other than low?!?".

As you also noted, when connecting higher impedance headphones the situation changes - as expected - and the hum at the medium/high gain setting sort of disappears and everything gets silent/noise free again.

Many thanks again for chiming in with your own experience and providing more comments on the subject!


----------



## crashtest33

Thanks to you lot, I'm suffering serious wallet damage with prescription auditory heaven as the treatment. Seriously happy with my Pii+
I'm soon to be the proud owner of a CLAS as well as my hpp1 (mainly just to try and answer the $1M question of which is a better DAC) but I was interested in how the RSA SR71B in single ended output compares with the Vorzüge?
Has anyone owned or heard them both?


----------



## shigzeo

vrapan said:


> I would expect it to be normal, my Pure II + and CE6P exhibits some humming on the background on mid/high gain but there is no reason to set it to either. If I connect even my Philips L2 at medium gain I can hear nothing but can still get some humming on high gain. Again pick the gain setting that provides enough volume to drive whatever is connected and don't worry what happens at higher gain settings!


 

 By 'humming' you mean 'hiss', right? Humming is usually power/ground related, while hiss has other sources. Hum can't be fixed by gain. It is bad bad bad. I've not heard hum in any PURE, past, present, or early. I have heard hum from a couple of portable triode amplifiers, and a number of mains-powered desktop amps and DACs.


----------



## vrapan

shigzeo said:


> By 'humming' you mean 'hiss', right? Humming is usually power/ground related, while hiss has other sources. Hum can't be fixed by gain. It is bad bad bad. I've not heard hum in any PURE, past, present, or early. I have heard hum from a couple of portable triode amplifiers, and a number of mains-powered desktop amps and DACs.


 
 Yes I mean hiss sorry not 'in' with the audio terminology. It is hiss that disappears depending on combination of gain setting and headphone/earphone plugged in.


----------



## Tony1110

vrapan said:


> Yes I mean hiss sorry not 'in' with the audio terminology. It is hiss that disappears depending on combination of gain setting and headphone/earphone plugged in.




If you're hearing hiss in medium or high gain that's because you don't need those settings for your IEMs. Stick to low gain and use the other settings when you're using headphones that warrant using them.


----------



## vrapan

tony1110 said:


> If you're hearing hiss in medium or high gain that's because you don't need those settings for your IEMs. Stick to low gain and use the other settings when you're using headphones that warrant using them.


 
 I know Tony, I was explaining to another member why he could hear hiss...


----------



## Tony1110

Sorry lol. I was trying to explain to that member too but I quoted you incorrectly.


----------



## henkie196

shigzeo said:


> By 'humming' you mean 'hiss', right? Humming is usually power/ground related, while hiss has other sources. Hum can't be fixed by gain. It is bad bad bad. I've not heard hum in any PURE, past, present, or early. I have heard hum from a couple of portable triode amplifiers, and a number of mains-powered desktop amps and DACs.


 
 The Pure II that I had, had a definite ground loop hum if I listened to it while it was charging. Or if the DAP it was hooked up to was charging. That last one was pretty weird, I wouldn't have expected the DAP charging or not to have been able to make a difference.
  
 To turn Wuthoqquan's question around, is there ever a reason to use the medium or high gain, if you get enough volume on the low gain?


----------



## fiascogarcia

> To turn Wuthoqquan's question around, is there ever a reason to use the medium or high gain, if you get enough volume on the low gain?


 
 I never had enough volume range to use the medium or high gain with iems.


----------



## crashtest33

fiascogarcia said:


> I never had enough volume range to use the medium or high gain with iems.



D'you know what, I've always wondered this!
My pii+ seems to power my Focals and my Altone200s on ALL 3 gain settings with no hiss, no distortion and no reduction in quality whatsoever??!! Just a change in volume!
Is this a testiment to the Vorzüge or my majestic choice in cans?


----------



## fiascogarcia

crashtest33 said:


> D'you know what, I've always wondered this!
> My pii+ seems to power my Focals and my Altone200s on ALL 3 gain settings with no hiss, no distortion and no reduction in quality whatsoever??!! Just a change in volume!
> Is this a testiment to the Vorzüge or my majestic choice in cans?


 
 Haven't heard your cans, but I'll go ahead and credit both!


----------



## crashtest33

I always make sure I read on here. CAREFULLY. 
But it seems most people have missed a trick.
The Vorzüge and the Focals are both overrated and underrated. 
Everyone says they're amazing etc. Yet they look to other products. Don't get it??!
I haven't heard the SR71B yet but my Vorzüge destroyed everything else. And I've yet to hear a pair of <£700 closed cans that compete with the Focals?!
Hey ho. More for us.
Btw guys, my Solo and Pure are going in for anodising next week and I'm sold on RSA's champagne gold end plates w/british racing green boxes. Mmmmm


----------



## henkie196

fiascogarcia said:


> I never had enough volume range to use the medium or high gain with iems.


 
 With IEMs, I was basically forced to use the headphone out on my DAP. Line out from the DAP and low gain on the Pure II, I'd need very fine adjustments to get from "can't hear" to "too loud". But if I'd use the headphone out, I'd be double amping, and what would be the point of that (aside from the colouration the Pure II(+) adds)?
  
 At least with headphones (like the HE-560), I'd get a more or less workable range on the Pure II - between 7 and 9 o'clock. On low gain.
  
 That's why I'm wondering what use one would have for the medium and high gains (unless you use the amp with the HO of a phone and leave the phone on a fairly low volume, I suppose).


----------



## WCDchee

Not everyone will agree with me, but among my friends and I, who all have the pure 2, we have found the sound to be different in different gain levels. On Low, the sound can tend to be a bit shrill at times, on medium and high gain it sort of thickens up and becomes richer and fuller with a better bass impact. The shrillness goes away too.


----------



## WCDchee

crashtest33 said:


> I always make sure I read on here. CAREFULLY.
> But it seems most people have missed a trick.
> The Vorzüge and the Focals are both overrated and underrated.
> Everyone says they're amazing etc. Yet they look to other products. Don't get it??!
> ...




Not completely certain what you're trying to say, but the pure 2 is just about as close as you can get to the best damn portable amp around without really going up in brick size. The RSAs are dated, have an absolutely basic circuitry and are in my opinion far behind the vorzuge.


----------



## crashtest33

wcdchee said:


> Not completely certain what you're trying to say, but the pure 2 is just about as close as you can get to the best damn portable amp around without really going up in brick size. The RSAs are dated, have an absolutely basic circuitry and are in my opinion far behind the vorzuge.



Basically I'm saying the PureII is the nuts but doesn't get much 'Head-Fi' press and that I haven't heard the SR71B yet. Lol!


----------



## justrest

Anyone can compare Mojo vs Pure2+ ? Which sound is better. I've Mojo and I need amp. Would you recommend the Pure2+? 
 I'm also open to different suggestions for amp.


----------



## shigzeo

justrest said:


> Anyone can compare Mojo vs Pure2+ ? Which sound is better. I've Mojo and I need amp. Would you recommend the Pure2+?
> I'm also open to different suggestions for amp.


 

 Why do you need an amp for Mojo? I have both, and though I highly respect PURE II (and plus), there is little reason to use both in conjunction unless you just are into the stack thing.


----------



## justrest

@shigzeo Oh sorry,I couldn't explain right. I need an amp for another gear, (Cowon pleneu D,it has not line out or another output. I can't use with Mojo.) 
  
 What is your impression about Pure II+. I have been looking at other alternatives Pico Slim, Cypher Labs Picollo but I think Pure II+ much better than these. Except battery life.


----------



## shigzeo

As I own neither Pico Slim nor Picollo (only borrowed it), I can't say for certain, but I know that overall, PURE II and + are the best-measuring amps overall that I've used. I also love their build quality and looks. Picollo betters the PURE II in one or two areas, but that is typical: no amp is best at everything. Another great amp is the Leckerton Audio LHA-6SMKII, but it isn't nearly as stable as PURE II, though it isn't too far behind in most spec. 

 Still, for me, it is PURE II all the way.


----------



## justrest

Thank you for yoır impressions.
 I am sure sound is fantastic like Mojo. I only think about battery life. 10-12 hours not so long.


----------



## jlbrach

i have the mojo and the pure II + and they pair very well....work great for hard to drive cans or efficient cans........the mojo is great on its own but the added power opens things up a bit and tightens the bass to my ears.....


----------



## jlbrach

the battery life of the pure II+ is longer than that of the mojo so that is not a concern


----------



## Marat Sar

One simple question - is the Pure II-s soundstage as holographic as Cayin C5s?
  
 Holographic is hard to define, but lets say it's width + depth + blackness of background + a certain je ne sais quoi that makes the instrument positioning appear sort of magical... making you think "how is this possible?!"
  
 Tl;dr - It's just really 3D


----------



## MrBackup

Hello, I've noticed that I left the Vorzugue charging the battery the night while the amp was on. In the manual is notified that it is not recommended to use the Vorzugue while charging at the same time. This error will be affected in a negative way to the battery?


----------



## fiascogarcia

mrbackup said:


> Hello, I've noticed that I left the Vorzugue charging the battery the night while the amp was on. In the manual is notified that it is not recommended to use the Vorzugue while charging at the same time. This error will be affected in a negative way to the battery?


 
 I did this once, and it didn't seem to damage the battery, but I did notice it did not charge the battery at all during this time.  Had to do a full proper recharge afterwards.


----------



## MrBackup

fiascogarcia said:


> I did this once, and it didn't seem to damage the battery, but I did notice it did not charge the battery at all during this time.  Had to do a full proper recharge afterwards.


 
  
 Exactly the same thing occurred to me. I had to turn off the amp for a full charge.


----------



## MrBackup

Is it recommended to wait for the battery to discharge completely before re-charging?


----------



## fiascogarcia

mrbackup said:


> Is it recommended to wait for the battery to discharge completely before re-charging?


 
 To my knowledge, lithium batteries do not have a discharge memory, so it shouldn't make a difference.  I usually ran mine until the unit turned off (mostly because I never paid attention to run time), so I can't attest to that.  Since batteries last for x number of charges, I would try to determine how long it takes for the unit to shut off on it's own, then try to run the battery as low as possible without having the unit turn off while you're listening.  IMO


----------



## Deftone

is the VorzAMP pure II + a good match for IE800?


----------



## John Culter

Will be selling just 2 weeks old VorzAMP pure II + very soon. Just used for some testing and pairing with my other gear


----------



## Marat Sar

Okay, I'm just gonna try one teeny tiny more time... how's the soundstage on the Pure 2? Especially compared to the Cayin c5, but just generally some comparisons or impressions would be helpful...


----------



## Duy Le

I owned X5 2nd Gen, I want to ask which combo in following combos will provide the better SQ:
 1. X5 2nd Gen & VorzAMP pure II +
 2. X5 2nd Gen & Chord Mojo
  
 Thanks


----------



## crashtest33

john culter said:


> Will be selling just 2 weeks old VorzAMP pure II + very soon. Just used for some testing and pairing with my other gear


 Don't do it, John!!!


----------



## shigzeo

duy le said:


> I owned X5 2nd Gen, I want to ask which combo in following combos will provide the better SQ:
> 1. X5 2nd Gen & VorzAMP pure II +
> 2. X5 2nd Gen & Chord Mojo
> 
> Thanks


 

 I must ask: how many times will you ask this? Perhaps you had better describe what you mean by 'SQ'? Some people will probably try to argue with you about the shades of blue (SQ as described by personal preference), and then there are those that will try to be objective, referring to observable, repeatable results: IMD, THD, HPO noise, stereo separation, etc. I fall staunchly into the latter group, but appreciate the importance of the first. 

 And, as I've said, the difference between the two in observable signal quality is nothing. Measurably, the PURE II is only a half a step behind the Mojo, but under load, the two even out. In other words, it is a wash. And, again, if you prefer a slightly warmer/liquid sound, PURE II it is. That of course, is my subjective take on the amp.


----------



## Duy Le

shigzeo said:


> I must ask: how many times will you ask this? Perhaps you had better describe what you mean by 'SQ'? Some people will probably try to argue with you about the shades of blue (SQ as described by personal preference), and then there are those that will try to be objective, referring to observable, repeatable results: IMD, THD, HPO noise, stereo separation, etc. I fall staunchly into the latter group, but appreciate the importance of the first.
> 
> And, as I've said, the difference between the two in observable signal quality is nothing. Measurably, the PURE II is only a half a step behind the Mojo, but under load, the two even out. In other words, it is a wash. And, again, if you prefer a slightly warmer/liquid sound, PURE II it is. That of course, is my subjective take on the amp.


 
 I am sorry because I don't describe clearly my issue. With Mojo, I tried and know it is very good DAC/Amp, in this case X5ii is a digital transporter so the sound I will get almost depend on Mojo. With the VorzAMP PURE II, this is my concern, actually this amp is very good too but I don't know X5ii DAC is good enough to provide the good sound when I will hear (after amp), compare with Mojo.
 I don't ask to compare Mojo and VorzAMP PURE II. I ask for the final sound I will get with 2 combos.
 Do I describe clearly enough?
 Thanks.


----------



## crashtest33

The Mojo DAC will bury the X5's and therefore be better than the X5+Vorzüge.
In order of goodness 
X5
X5+Vorzüge
X5+Mojo
X5+Mojo+Vorgüge

Same old story but a 3-box rig is too big for most people.


----------



## Duy Le

crashtest33 said:


> The Mojo DAC will bury the X5's and therefore be better than the X5+Vorzüge.
> In order of goodness
> X5
> X5+Vorzüge
> ...


 

 Thank you very much. That's all I need to know


----------



## shigzeo

crashtest33 said:


> The Mojo DAC will bury the X5's and therefore be better than the X5+Vorzüge.
> In order of goodness
> X5
> X5+Vorzüge
> ...


 

 I hate to throw a spanner in the works, but what data do you have to support that X5+Mojo+Vorzüge is better than X5+Mojo, or X5+Vorzüge. Again, it is the debate between shades of blue: which do you prefer, which do I prefer? The answers are borne out in preference.

 I put it to you that at normal listening volumes, the X5 is superb, and no worse and no better than an iPhone or an AK380 unless background hiss is the measure by which 'SQ' is determined. Throw in a Vorzüge PURE II to correct for load anomalies and you have basic parity. Mojo won't correct that. Adding a Vorzüge to that won't correct it further. 
  
 Now, suppose if your above chart read the way it does and tested, it was found out that the 'best' option actually performed worse (less dynamic range, less stereo separation, more THD) than the 2nd, or 3rd option? What then? Or, if it was found out that for the headphones in question, number 3 was best of all of them? What then? Again, without proving a 'best' qualitative statement with more than subjective opinion, it is just a tribalist conversation on the shades of blue.
  
 For my part, I have measured every PURE model and Mojo. My measuring rig is just a nice ADC (Lynx HILO) and isn't professional. But it can detect the differences. And, unloaded, the Mojo is unstoppable. If you hook up any headphone to it, it is the best performing DAC/amp out there. When you move down to high-current earphones, it falls behind, but only slightly. In that case, it and Vorzüge drive similarly well. But adding a Vorzüge don't improve SQ across the board. And again, at normal listening volumes, the differences are so minute that I very much doubt in a volume-matched test, anyone would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## crashtest33

Oh, Shigzeo! I ended the conversation. Now look what you've gone and done! 

The only thing I will say tho, and I seem to repeat myself a lot on this, is that in my experience, all DAPs, on their own, sound pants compared to being paired with a dedicated external DAC. (Mojo, Hugo, Solo, Hpp1 etc) Veiled, uncontrolled, un-detailed rubbish. Adding an amp to this can make things sound 'nicer', with the added personality and colouration of itself, but won't improve the sound 'quality'.
Now, I haven't heard the Duel DAC'd X5ii but the X5i did sound notably better than the X3 and the DX50 but could it compete with my hpp1 or Solo+Pureii+,..
Not a chance.

What I'm not going to argue with tho is there being a massive difference between X5+Mojo and X5+Mojo+Pure, as, I'm sure there's not.


----------



## LFC_SL

shigzeo, what portable Dac or dap are you feeding into the Pure amp these days?


----------



## shigzeo

crashtest33 said:


> Oh, Shigzeo! I ended the conversation. Now look what you've gone and done!
> 
> The only thing I will say tho, and I seem to repeat myself a lot on this, is that in my experience, all DAPs, on their own, sound pants compared to being paired with a dedicated external DAC. (Mojo, Hugo, Solo, Hpp1 etc) Veiled, uncontrolled, un-detailed rubbish. Adding an amp to this can make things sound 'nicer', with the added personality and colouration of itself, but won't improve the sound 'quality'.
> Now, I haven't heard the Duel DAC'd X5ii but the X5i did sound notably better than the X3 and the DX50 but could it compete with my hpp1 or Solo+Pureii+,..
> ...


 
 I understand what you're trying to say. But I think that semantics are important. There is a difference between what I like, what you like, and the reality of a situation. The reality is that unloaded, Mojo is an untouched source. Untouched. It has more dynamic range, lower noise, THD, IMD, etc., than any source I've ever used. And the PURE II is fantastic. Unloaded, Mojo outperforms PURE II by several decibels in each category. This is measurable against industry standards. When it comes to qualitative statements such as 'this sounds better' we had better be clear what we mean: do we mean according to our subjective understanding or preferences? Or do we mean against measures? It is unfair to tell someone that device A or B is qualitatively better if we are talking about what we think, or about our personal preferences. 
  
 Now, if we say: I like the way A is warmer or cooler, or to me sounds wider, that is fine. But always we need to preface qualitative statements with qualifiers that illustrate our tack. I will always answer a question regarding SQ as it applies to industry standards. The closer a signal is the the original, the better. Now, do I prefer a perfect signal? No, not all the time. And I say that. But for me to say that device A (which may or may not actually perform better) is better, and providing no data to back it up other than what my ears hear or interpret, is disingenuous, and misleading. So, when someone asks about SQ, tell them what you think rather than tell them what is better. They may prefer something completely different to you. They may interpret stereo signals differently. Some people consider what measures with high distortion, very clear, and what measures with clear, separated stereo signals, as compressed. Others do not. The language we use should take into account our preferences and biases. 
  
 When we are talking about actual corroborative data (measurements), that is another thing all together. 
  


lfc_sl said:


> @shigzeo, what portable Dac or dap are you feeding into the Pure amp these days?


 
 I prefer something that fits the size and am less worried about absolute SQ (measurable), especially as I listen to PURE II at volumes which are far far under the realm of 16-bit (75-85dB averaged). Therefore, I love an iPod 5G with it because it gives me gapless playback, good navigation, and is compatible with a decent array of cables. Or an iRiver AK100, which is even closer to the size. I use the latter a lot less simply because it handles files much worse: screws up gapless often, is slower, worse battery life, myriad playback errors, etc.. But both are favourites. When at computer, I plug into Mojo or m9XX or Lynx HILO. For testing amp outputs, I use Mojo exclusively.


----------



## crashtest33

shigzeo said:


> I understand what you're trying to say. But I think that semantics are important.
> They may prefer something completely different to you.



I completely agree with you and everything you've said makes sense, but are you saying that someone else may just prefer the sound of a 96k mp3 file to a 16/44 FLAC??
All I'm saying above is that if you start with a bog standard iPod and amp it, I can't believe there's anyone out there who'd prefer that to the same amp supplied by an ultra high quality DAC?


----------



## shigzeo

crashtest33 said:


> I completely agree with you and everything you've said makes sense, but are you saying that someone else may just prefer the sound of a 96k mp3 file to a 16/44 FLAC??
> All I'm saying above is that if you start with a bog standard iPod and amp it, I can't believe there's anyone out there who'd prefer that to the same amp supplied by an ultra high quality DAC?


 

 That is exactly what I'm saying. Without data you cannot say that product A or B is better objectively. You have just your opinion. And that thing happens. It is well documented. It is a fact that an original CD (not MP3 inflated to 16/44 PCM) sounds less good to some people. And while calling one amp better vs. another is be an incompatible analogy (they merely amplify rather than supply or interpret the signal and the signal (file) isn't the defining element), there are loads of people that prefer amps or DACs with more distortion, or lowered dynamic range. I test each and every amp/DAC, etc. that comes through my office and have since 2009. And, I can say without doubt that some of the equipment that keeps the signal as close to the original as possible is loved by people, but just as often, something that performs less well is preferred. 

 Your assumption re: the iPod and ultra high DAC falls in the same lines. A 5000$ or more expensive valve amp will never, ever outperform a well-designed solid state amp. If it sounds 'better' to you only reinforces that a person's opinion is just that. But against objective measures, the same isn't true. Then there is visual bias, confirmation bias, etc. It is why all good sound tests are performed at a minimum at the exact same volume. A slight rise in volume will make that thing sound 'better' to a person. Preferences have nothing at all to do with actual objective quality, which is exactly why when someone asks me which is better (and I can't assume that they and I will hold the same opinion/preferences) I inform them of the only things about which I can be sure: how a certain amp or DAC performs. Whether or not they like it has nothing to do with the performance of the devices in question.
  
 As this thread is about Vorzüge PURE II, I've not tested a single portable amp that tests as good as it. Leckerton Audio's UHA6SMKII performed as well in a number of benchmarks, but has an unsteady noise floor. This is all testable and corroborated by measures. It doesn't matter that you, or I, or another person prefers one over the other and asserts that it is 'better'. 

 It would be better for everyone if people were honest and just say they prefer or _think_ something sounds better rather than making qualitative assertions that aren't testable, or which vary from person to person. 

 Absolutely some people prefer MP3s to CDs of the same music. Absolutely some people prefer the sound of valves to solid state (I sometimes fall into this category). Absolutely some people prefer the sound of vinyl to digital (I also sometimes fall into this category). But none of those preferences speak to anything but a person's opinion. And their opinion isn't universal. 

 A better analogy is Leica VS. Nikon. My Leica M240 has measurably lower dynamic range, worse ISO performance, etc., than a Nikon D750. That I prefer using it does not mean that it makes images with better quality than the D750. Attached to the same lens (headphone), that is quantifiably false. I prefer it though. To me, it suits my purposes better. Measured against my personal biases, it is better - for me. But again, that says more about me than it says about the objects in question. The exact same thing is true of sources/amps.


----------



## crashtest33

As before I completely agree and you've wonderfully explained how personal taste and amp colouration are neither 'good/better' or 'bad/worse'and tbh my issue with this isn't actually to do with amps, more to do with DACs. 

When I listen to my iPod on it's own, I can't hear all the instruments, I definitely can't hear any seperation or a feeling of being able to hear 'where' the sounds are coming from. The entire sound is veiled. To use your camera analogy it's like the lens is foggy.
I 'assumed' everyone would prefer a crystal clear, detailed but completely neutral DAC?! Then you can add an amp to colour the sound to your individual liking.
I will however accept that not everyone might, and, in future, explain 'what' I hear rather than my opinion on what I hear.


----------



## BA_D_R

Anyone tried it with LCD-XC, I got Mojo and its a bad pairing with LCD-XC, so i'm wondering will adding Pure II will do the trick?
  
 Also what about Pure II plus?


----------



## jlbrach

my hugo was a good pairing with the XC when I owned it so i am very surprised to hear of problems with the mojo...that said i am sure that the amp will sound very good although i am not sure that is your problem


----------



## jerick70

ba_d_r said:


> Anyone tried it with LCD-XC, I got Mojo and its a bad pairing with LCD-XC, so i'm wondering will adding Pure II will do the trick?
> 
> Also what about Pure II plus?


 
  
 The Pure II + will work well with your LCD-XCs.  The Vorzamp outputs 569 mW @ 18 ohms so you will get an approximate peak SPL of 125.4 db.
  
 I've not heard the LCD-XCs with the Pure II + but Headphonia gives the Pure II stellar props with the LCD-X which is the same headphone with earcups attached to make them closed.  I think you would be more than happy with the pairing.  http://www.headfonia.com/vorzuge-pure-ii-single-ended-perfected/2/


----------



## raypin

mmm.......Vorzuge Pure II + pairs well with the AK 240. From boring to engaging. Love the combo with the lush-sounding Heir Audio 8.0 (universal) with the Linum cable.


----------



## crashtest33

Minor issue peeps.
My Solo -R and PureII+ Aluminium boxes are at the anodisers atm getting a facelift.
I put the circuit boards on a bit of bubblewrap and ran the two last night and had issue with the sound. The earth pins were obviously not earthed as they were sat on the bubble wrap.
The bass was a bit boomy and overbearing. I had to turn the iPod EQ to bass reducer!
Is this possible, or was I hearing it wrong??


----------



## Marat Sar

Hey! Has anyone heard the Pure 2 with JH Laylas? Wondering about an alternative to the dastardly Astell and Kern swindle...


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> Hey! Has anyone heard the Pure 2 with JH Laylas? Wondering about an alternative to the dastardly Astell and Kern swindle...


This amp is great but no amp will solve the Layla.


----------



## Marat Sar

jmills8 said:


> This amp is great but no amp will solve the Layla.


 
  
 What do you mean "solve"? They're a nice lush and airy UIEM who's only problem is their bulk and the fact that once you have them you feel obliged to pamper them with a TOTL source.


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> What do you mean "solve"? They're a nice lush and airy UIEM who's only problem is their bulk and the fact that once you have them you feel obliged to pamper them with a TOTL source.


Enjoy it.


----------



## cheznous

Pure II + , Fiio X7, Hifiman HE1000 with Moon Silver Dragon cables listening to Cowboy Junkies "Trinity Sessions". 
Sublime.


----------



## crashtest33

Pure II+ Rebooted


----------



## stevemiddie

crashtest33 said:


> Pure II+ Rebooted


 
 Awesome!    Looks really good!   I like the gold ends and think they would look sweet with the black body on mine.


----------



## crashtest33




----------



## BA_D_R

I wish if someone can tell:

VorzAMP PURE II vs Cavalli liquid carbon ?


----------



## rocketron

I have both and there sublime. 
Vorzuge pure ii for Eq-8. 
Liquid Carbon for senns HD800S balanced. 
Both fed from Chord Hugo.
The Pure is a stunning portable amp and a fine match for most headphones apart from EQ-8 my next favourite 
Headphones are Grado HF-1 and HF-2. 
Spent many hours with the Pure and thoroughly recommend it. 
I have two friends that run Pure ii+ as there amps fed from Hugo & Mojo into Ether Grado GS 1000e and Jh pro 16 . 
The Carbon is a very fine amp and deserves the praise heaped upon it. 
In my opinion there both at the top of the tree in regards to sound and the Carbon is stunning as a balanced 
Amp for the money. 
I don't regret buying either of them. 
Only thing to look out for is the Cavalli Audio Liquid Spark due in a few months time.


----------



## BA_D_R

rocketron said:


> I have both and there sublime.
> Vorzuge pure ii for Eq-8.
> Liquid Carbon for senns HD800S balanced.
> Both fed from Chord Hugo.
> ...




Thanx 
How you find VorzAMP PURE II with HD800S


----------



## raypin

mmm.....if I may, listened to the HD 800 S (with Stefan Audioart Endorphin single-ended cable)  + AK 240 + Vorzuge Pure II Plus. It is a very good combination for on-the-go listening. The tiny amp lets the HD 800 S strut its stuff (plenty loud at 9 o'clock position, high gain. Past 12 o'clock on the volume pot, prepare to destroy your hearing). Very easy to carry.  Don't leave home without it...............................BUT the Mass Kobo 404 balanced amp, powering the HD 800 S,  trumps  the Vorzuge Pure II + in terms of SQ. Less easy to carry but still very much transportable.


----------



## BA_D_R

raypin said:


> mmm.....if I may, listened to the HD 800 S (with Stefan Audioart Endorphin single-ended cable)  + AK 240 + Vorzuge Pure II Plus. It is a very good combination for on-the-go listening. The tiny amp lets the HD 800 S strut its stuff (plenty loud at 9 o'clock position, high gain. Past 12 o'clock on the volume pot, prepare to destroy your hearing). Very easy to carry.  Don't leave home without it...............................BUT the Mass Kobo 404 balanced amp, powering the HD 800 S,  trumps  the Vorzuge Pure II + in terms of SQ. Less easy to carry but still very much transportable.




Wow thanx for the info, im glad you got mass kobo 404, thanx for confirming about pure II+
(in your opinion) Do I miss alot for not having mass kobo 404?


----------



## BA_D_R

raypin said:


> Past 12 o'clock on the volume pot, prepare to destroy your hearing)




So that means it can't give the needed ampere.
If you aren't familiar about power(W) = voltage (V) X ampere (I) then nevermind my reply 

By the way I only got portable rigs...


----------



## rocketron

In my option the Vorzuge pure is a very good portable amp. It can drive the HD800S fine.
But the HD800S sounds better being driven balanced. There are very few portable balanced amps. 
Would like to try Mass Kobo 404. 
I don't think there is a dap that has a amp section any were near as good as the Vorzuge Pure. 
Even fed from the line out of an iPhone it's still very enjoyable.


----------



## BA_D_R

Thanx 
What about comparing both in signle-ended?


----------



## BA_D_R

I know this is not the place, and maybe it was disscused elsewhere...
Im interested to know Mass Kobo 404 vs Calvalli Liquid Carbon at both balanced and SE  and also compairing it to the Pure II/+


----------



## rocketron

I shall compare them tonight. 
From memory the Carbon has more air and detail. 
The Pure narrower sound stage and a little more low end thump.


----------



## BA_D_R

rocketron said:


> I shall compare them tonight.
> From memory the Carbon has more air and detail.
> The Pure narrower sound stage and a little more low end thump.




Thanx for your time in advance


----------



## rocketron




----------



## rocketron

Sorry hit wrong button. Doing seven things with one pair of hands. Including feed a 3 month old


----------



## rocketron

Bit of a mass up because of length of cable out of Hugo. 
Using a 3.5 to 3.5 pure silver.
The Rca cables feeding my Lavardin amp.


----------



## BA_D_R

rocketron said:


> Bit of a mass up because of length of cable out of Hugo.
> Using a 3.5 to 3.5 pure silver.
> The Rca cables feeding my Lavardin amp.




So it sounded bad because of that long cable?


----------



## raypin

ba_d_r said:


> So that means it can't give the needed ampere.
> If you aren't familiar about power(W) = voltage (V) X ampere (I) then nevermind my reply
> 
> By the way I only got portable rigs...


 mmm....ahhh...ehhhh.....nose bleed! Nose bleed ! Lol!


----------



## BA_D_R

raypin said:


> mmm....ahhh...ehhhh.....nose bleed! Nose bleed ! Lol!



Looooool I got it hahahahaha


----------



## rocketron

The Vorzuge Pure ii is a very good portable amp in my view. 
Compared to the Carbon it's less detailed. The Pure is slightly laid back with a less forward insight to the music. 
Carbon sounds like your hearing the same song in a bigger space. 
Pure has a bass that's slightly boosted . 
There is a veil to the Pure . 
Carbon is clearer and has a sense of air with more depth. 
I'm not putting the Carbon down . 
It's great as a portable amp. 
You can't move around with the Carbon.
If Vorzuge made a desktop amp or dac/amp I would love to hear it. 
I'm never selling mine.


----------



## deltronzero

Loving it =)
  

  
 Drives my LCD-2 just great at mid-gain and volume doesn't go pass the 12 o'clock.


----------



## upsguys88

deltronzero said:


> Loving it =)
> 
> 
> 
> Drives my LCD-2 just great at mid-gain and volume doesn't go pass the 12 o'clock.


 
 Just got my pure II +, can you elaborate how you like this setup? Is the pure a great fit for the mojo? I'm looking for a DAC to pair with my pure. Anyone else have great dac options that are portable?


----------



## raypin

mmm....I like it double stack: I  usually pair mine with the AK 240. A DAP with a high-quality DAC (or one that you favor) is the simplest way to use the VP2+.


----------



## PCWar

upsguys88 said:


> Just got my pure II +, can you elaborate how you like this setup? Is the pure a great fit for the mojo? I'm looking for a DAC to pair with my pure. Anyone else have great dac options that are portable?




You can have a look on my listed RWAK120b if you want. Technically I found it superior to the Mojo.


----------



## crashtest33

upsguys88 said:


> Just got my pure II +, can you elaborate how you like this setup? Is the pure a great fit for the mojo? I'm looking for a DAC to pair with my pure. Anyone else have great dac options that are portable?



Hpp1 = Sick
Solo -R = Pretty sick


----------



## upsguys88

What about adding the ifi nano idsd as the dac any personal thoughts?


----------



## shigzeo

pcwar said:


> You can have a look on my listed RWAK120b if you want. Technically I found it superior to the Mojo.


 

 It isn't technically superior to the Mojo, but as always, there is no accounting for taste. I love the Wolfson sound of the RWAK120b, but wouldn't put it on a level with the Mojo, which both measures better, and outputs way more voltage.


----------



## deltronzero

upsguys88 said:


> What about adding the ifi nano idsd as the dac any personal thoughts?


 
  
 I don't own the nano, but I do own the micro.  And I gotta say Mojo >>>>>>>>>>> Micro.


----------



## crashtest33

upsguys88 said:


> What about adding the ifi nano idsd as the dac any personal thoughts?



I'd be using the Mojo as the DAC! Best sounding portable on the market and better than a lot of expensive desktops.
Also the iFi isn't exactly 'portable'.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Agreed. The iFi is way overhyped. I have the iDSD and the Vorzamp Pure 2+ and the Vorzamp just sounds better. It's a lot more portable too.


----------



## staxfreak

I use Tera-Player > Vorzüge Pure II > ER4S = perfect kombination. I does not think that there is a better amp!


----------



## upsguys88

I got the vorzuge pure II+ and mojo, they sound amazing! Sometimes I use them together, sometimes I use my newly acquired rwak100s with either the mojo or vorzuge pure II+ Or both!


----------



## rolandpsp

Can someone give me some impressions regarding HD800 with : Pure II , Duet, SR-71B, maybe compared to each other ?
  
 I've been reading that Pure II drives them well however it only has 34mw/300ohm , 17mw/600 ohm while Duet has more than 80mw/600 ohm about 150mw/300ohm in balanced mode, if i recall correctly.
 Please post your opinions and experience on this subject.

 I am leaning towards the duet but the size of the pure II makes it alot more attractive if it can actually put out the same performance ( which from the data seem very unlikely )


----------



## osman59

Hello Everyone,
  
 I read nearly all posts in this thread and I've got very positive impressions about Vorzuge Pure II. I am planning to buy a portable amplifier.
  
 Has any one tried Vorzuge Pure II+ with Sony NW ZX2 ?
  
 If so what are your impressions ?
  
 If I get a Pure II+
  
 My combo will be Sony NW ZX2 + Pure II+  + OPPO PM2 (Planar magnetic Headphones)
  
 Any comment and information will highly be appreciated.
  
 Best regards and thanks in advance


----------



## tgrosu

I just got a Vorzuge Pure ii (no +). I am using it with Ibasso DX80 and Sennheiser HD 600. When compared to the DX80+HD600 alone, I really feel the Vorzuge has added quite a lot to the sound. I guess it must have something to do with the proper amplification of the Sennheisers. The sound has literally bloomed, is more rounded and complete and the bass is amazing. Truly this Vorzuge is an incredible device. To be honest, I didn't expect that much quality in such a tiny package (I really was really shocked by how small the device is).


----------



## shigzeo

Great combo that.


----------



## WCDchee

I love the pure II, but I would not use if for big headphones. Numbers aside, my subjective impressions are that when driving things like the he560, the bass drops off and almost disappears, everything becomes thin and dynamics start becoming anaemic.

For IEMs though, incredible incredible stuff. I would recommend anyone with the pure 2 to try out the different gain levels too. I've found the medium gain, volume matched to sound notably superior to my ears in terms of weight, slam, and authority.


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> I love the pure II, but I would not use if for big headphones. Numbers aside, my subjective impressions are that when driving things like the he560, the bass drops off and almost disappears, everything becomes thin and dynamics start becoming anaemic.
> 
> For IEMs though, incredible incredible stuff. I would recommend anyone with the pure 2 to try out the different gain levels too. I've found the medium gain, volume matched to sound notably superior to my ears in terms of weight, slam, and authority.


 

 The bass absoultely doens't drop off, though. This can be tested and is predictable. All amps will hit a current/voltage dead drop when pushed to voltages at which they cannot sustain enough current. If your listening level is too high, it is possible that the Vorzüge will have trouble with the HE560, but at typical normal listening levels it should not.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> The bass absoultely doens't drop off, though. This can be tested and is predictable. All amps will hit a current/voltage dead drop when pushed to voltages at which they cannot sustain enough current. If your listening level is too high, it is possible that the Vorzüge will have trouble with the HE560, but at typical normal listening levels it should not.




Of course, which is why I'm talking about subjective impressions here which me and a few friends have heard...

I don't mean drop off as in roll off. But compared to another desktop amp, with IEMs, I have never found the pure 2 to be lacking in bass impact, body, and weight. With multiple hard to drive headphones however, they sounded significantly thinner with less body and weight on the pure 2 Than with the desktop amp.

Yes I know that measurements show that they measure flat regardless. Similarly measurements show that 99% of amps measure flat regardless. Then of course we have to take into account distortion characteristics. Perhaps the distortion numbers shoot up at high current loads, perhaps it doesn't appear so measureably. But if so many of us hear it, and pretty clearly I will add, there's got to be something there. And trust me its not a placebo because I was expecting and wanting the pure 2 to hold up. So feel free to make of that what you will 

Besides, we have no way of correlating distortion characteristics to what we hear. Yes numbers are one thing, but just because there's a THD of 0.005% in Two amps, it doesn't mean that they sound the same because they distort differently giving rise to a different sound. It may be that at those current levels. Distortion goes up resulting in what I hear. It may be that at those numbers, the distortion pattern changes, resulting in what I hear. Whatever it is, I'm sharing what we have heard which ultimately is what's more important in this hobby than hard numbers in my opinion. Especially when we are dealing with measurements that we can only make so much sense of. After all, nobody gets in this hobby to get the best measurable gear. We come to the hobby to hear what we like


----------



## Marat Sar

Quick first impressions.
  
 Amp: Pure II+.
 DAC: Chord Mojo
 phones: JH Audio Layla.
  
 1) Medium gain is the way to go with the 12-driver impedance-nightmare that is the Siren Series Laylas. Low gain makes the Laylas sound dark and the soundstage round and congested. The gain settings on the Pure II+ are very, very well implemented for the medium to handle the fluxuating load of the Laylas with such dramatic difference. I'm guessing the Pure II's is somewhat more specialized than the regular gain implementation, which is just a volume switch.
  
 (I don't pretend to be an impedance specialist, I just trust my ears. The low gain was a huge disappointment, my old Cayin c5 outperformed the Pure II easily. The medium is night and day. WCDchee thank you for the tip!)
  
 2) Tonality. There are literally no tonality troubles. I can't find one thing wrong with bass, treble or mids. This is a good sign since over time, nagging frequency characteristics become aggrevated. Tonality is end game on these. The treble especially stands out, as I've never heard flawless treble before.
  
 3) Soundstage - the only shortfall thus far. It's not small, it's about 90% or 85% as large as the Cayin c5 (which is pretty huge), but it's not an end game soundstage. Separation and layering  are awesome, but I could do with more width and depth. Could be more panoramic. Positive thing is, the soundstage is very natural, superbly integrated, and there are no artificially off-center sounds in it. (As was the case with Cayin c5.) It draws less attention to itself, but is not as 3D. It'll be interesting to see what I think of it in a month, how the image settles in my bran.
  
 4) Detail-wise, this is my first absolute top of the line amp and I can definitely feel the upgrade in both the amount of details and the texture of sounds. Leaves the Fiio e12A, the Cayin c5, the old Fiio x3, the AK100ii and the AK 100 in the dust. I feel there is absolutely nothing bottlenecking the Mojos details. (Which are insane!)
  
 5) Dynamics. The Laylas are the most dynamic, lively sounding balanced armature IEMs I've heard, but they still have that "museum of sounds hanging in the air" quality BAs have. They're not as fast or impactful than the Sennheiser IE 800s. I'd say they are half-way between dynamics and BA-s in this category. The Pure 2 takes the Laylas about three fourths of the way. Hugely dynamic. Very "musical" if you pardon me saying so. Rocks the **** out.
  
 5) For me the defining quality of the Pure II+'s sound can be summarized in the word _bite. _Instruments have tremendous impact across the spectrum, the bass slams and the cymbals cut, but nothing ever gets harsh. I think this is why the amp is so highly regarded by the community. You can turn the volume way up without fatigue. The Pure II is not laid back _at all _but the perfect tonality makes the way it's engaging sound smooth and pleasurable. I find every beloved audio product has one magical quality no one else has. The Cayin c5 has it's 3D effect, the mojo has it's details, even the Fiio e12a amp has it's tubey sound at a low cost. The Pure 2 has i'ts pure, smooth bite.


----------



## ShreyasMax

marat sar said:


> Quick first impressions.
> 
> Amp: Pure II+.
> DAC: Chord Mojo
> ...




Thanks for these very good impressions. 

If you have easy to drive full size headphones (I use the Fidelio X2 at home), would appreciate if you could describe the differences when using the Mojo stand alone as compared to adding the Pure II+. 

During my time recently with the Mojo, driven out of my FiiO X3 classic, I found the sound out of Mojo to be very satisfactory, and a clear upgrade in terms of realism when compared to my iBasso D14, and I'm very interested in knowing what or how the Pure II+ adds to this already high quality sound.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers


----------



## Marat Sar

shreyasmax said:


> If you have easy to drive full size headphones (I use the Fidelio X2 at home), would appreciate if you could describe the differences when using the Mojo stand alone as compared to adding the Pure II+.
> 
> During my time recently with the Mojo, driven out of my FiiO X3 classic, I found the sound out of Mojo to be very satisfactory, and a clear upgrade in terms of realism when compared to my iBasso D14, and I'm very interested in knowing what or how the Pure II+ adds to this already high quality sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Regretfully, I either gifted or sold away all my other headphones after I got the Layla. I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like any phones straight out of the Mojo, so if you ask me, I would probably say everything is vastly improved by adding the Pure II. But then again, I thought the same about adding a Cayin c5 to the Mojo.
  
 Two more things I've noticed today. The Pure 2 is really, really _full _sounding. I had to turn down the bass on the Layla's adjustable bass tuners. Like way down. From +60% to +20%. The bass slam and mid fullness is tremendous with the Pure II. I'm not really used to it. I imagine the issues with thinness I've had for the past two years with pretty much every headphone would all be solved with the Pure II. (Except the hifiman he-560s, but those are nearly impossible to drive), It's not congested or anything, just full and luxurious. Very, very lush. Even the treble has body. Makes me realize I've never heard treble with body before. I thought treble didn't have body. In comparison, the Cayin c5 sounds wider, yet hollow. And the mojo alone I think is a bit less hollow, but too thin, polite and tamed.
  
 Turning down the bass also widened the soundstage, which I now like very much. All and all, I'm really falling for that black little box.
  
 If you've ever wanted to pour two liters of peach jam on your music, the Pure II will do that and do it right. It will also make you turn the bass down if you have adjusters in your phones (like filters or bass tuners), because the slam will start hurting your ears.


----------



## ShreyasMax

marat sar said:


> Regretfully, I either gifted or sold away all my other headphones after I got the Layla. I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like any phones straight out of the Mojo, so if you ask me, I would probably say everything is vastly improved by adding the Pure II. But then again, I thought the same about adding a Cayin c5 to the Mojo.
> 
> Two more things I've noticed today. The Pure 2 is really, really _full _sounding. I had to turn down the bass on the Layla's adjustable bass tuners. Like way down. From +60% to +20%. The bass slam and mid fullness is tremendous with the Pure II. I'm not really used to it. I imagine the issues with thinness I've had for the past two years with pretty much every headphone would all be solved with the Pure II. (Except the hifiman he-560s, but those are nearly impossible to drive), It's not congested or anything, just full and luxurious. Very, very lush. Even the treble has body. Makes me realize I've never heard treble with body before. I thought treble didn't have body. In comparison, the Cayin c5 sounds wider, yet hollow. And the mojo alone I think is a bit less hollow, but too thin, polite and tamed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for those very vivid impressions! Really helpful indeed.
  
 If you say the Mojo sounds thin in comparison to the Pure II+ added, I'm sure the sound must be phenomenal, to say the least.
  
 And yes, I would definitely like some peach jam on top of my music. Now if only I could find some here in India to try out. Sigh!


----------



## puga74

duncan said:


> I'm a slut, and have the Pure II+ amping the output of the Mojo...
> 
> Awesome for my Layla's
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is something I am planning to do with my e-q8 and mojo. I am about to order a pure II+. This is an expensive hobby haha!


----------



## jlbrach

mojo and pure II+ is a terrific combo with my LCD-3 and my HD800S


----------



## RuFrost

Can anybody make comparison between pure II+, ALO Rx (current version), Portaphile Micro and CORDA QUICKSTEP.
 These 4 seems like the best portable amps available on the market. But what is the difference between even 2 of them?
 If somebody make comparison or share their opinion - I would be really greatful!


----------



## PCWar

You should consider the Cypher Labs Duet there too. I found it technically better than 3 of your mentioned ones. Didn't listen to the Rx though.


----------



## Deftone

would the pure 2 be a good pairing for the ditas?


----------



## WCDchee

deftone said:


> would the pure 2 be a good pairing for the ditas?




Lovely pairing that I used for a Long Time


----------



## 1c3d0g

For those who use the Pure 2+, would using the Mojo be an improvement over this? Since I already have a very low impedance headphone (TH900), the amp doesn't do a whole lot for it. My use is primarily listening music from a laptop, hence why I prefer one or the other.


----------



## raypin

mmm....I use my Vorzuge Pure  II + with the Sony ZX2 DAP. For laptop, you need to connect it to a DAC, like the Mojo to power or drive the TH 900. Using the P2+ just adds one more device to your audio chain. The Mojo, although I do not own it, is a capable amp and dac. Unnecessary to add the P2+. From my use of  the P2+, the optimum use for it is to pair it with a DAP that has a good DAC but  an inadequate amp section to help drive the TH 900 and other headcans.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

1c3d0g said:


> For those who use the Pure 2+, would using the Mojo be an improvement over this? Since I already have a very low impedance headphone (TH900), the amp doesn't do a whole lot for it. My use is primarily listening music from a laptop, hence why I prefer one or the other.


 

 if it's for laptop... go for Mojo! it's awesome.


----------



## carps

Hi guys. I'm new here and to portable systems. Presently I'm using the Pure 2+ with the fiio x5ii to drive the Hifiman 400i. I'm just wondering if an upgrade to an x7 (supposed to be with good DAC section) be noticeable. I hope you guys can give me some of your insights. I'm also thinking the x7 is good enough as a stand alone to drive iem's for travelling. 
I also plan to pair the x7 to the AM2 amp module.
Thank you in advance


----------



## tgrosu

Is the Pure II battery replaceable? I just saw the Vorzuge sells them on their website. Thanks!


----------



## raypin

deleted.


----------



## staxfreak

tgrosu said:


> Is the Pure II battery replaceable? I just saw the Vorzuge sells them on their website. Thanks!


 

 shure - yes !!


----------



## raypin

mmm......I tried to open my Vorzuge Pure II + and take a looksie at the battery. I don't have the proper tool head.


----------



## Marat Sar

Protip for my fellow Pure 2 people!
  
 The Vorzkabel that comes with it -- although a really good free interconnect -- can exacerbate the Pure's treble. Where a slightly darker interconnect keeps the sound smooth, the Vorzkabel can take a combination over the top to sibilance territory. 
  
 Some time ago I got a Beat Audio supernova cable for my Layla IEMs, for use with a Pure 2. I haven't been using it. Made the Laylas sound harsh and sibilant out of the Pure. Lovely microdetail and staging, a clear improvement over the stock Layla cable, but the Pure treble is aggressive and bitey enough. It was just too much. All the time, I was using the Vorzkabel to connect the Pure to my Mojo. Yesterday I got a Plussound interconnect and using that made the whole rig sound dark. So I re-introduced the formerly bright Supernova cable to the chain and voila! The microdetail is all there, but none of the sibilance.
  
 Tl;dr - cables matter and the Vorzkabel is a bit bright. If your having brightness trouble, another interconnect can do the trick!


----------



## Duncan

1c3d0g said:


> For those who use the Pure 2+, would using the Mojo be an improvement over this? Since I already have a very low impedance headphone (TH900), the amp doesn't do a whole lot for it. My use is primarily listening music from a laptop, hence why I prefer one or the other.


me personally, I found that the mojo sounded better with the Pure II+ plugged into it (more open sounding, cleaner treble), but as always, YMMV


----------



## jmills8

How many hours to fully charge ?


----------



## raypin

mmm......off my 5V, 2.4 wallwart, my VP2+ takes roughly 6-8 hours to fully charge (0 to 100%).


----------



## jmills8

raypin said:


> mmm......off my 5V, 2.4 wallwart, my VP2+ takes roughly 6-8 hours to fully charge (0 to 100%).


Thanks


----------



## jmills8

If anybody is interested Im putting my Duo amp for sale. I just bought it and I havnt even charged it.


----------



## shigzeo

1c3d0g said:


> For those who use the Pure 2+, would using the Mojo be an improvement over this? Since I already have a very low impedance headphone (TH900), the amp doesn't do a whole lot for it. My use is primarily listening music from a laptop, hence why I prefer one or the other.


 

 I've hardware tested the pair. Under stress of load, PURE II performs a bit better than an unmodified Mojo regarding stereo separation, and a few other benchmarks, but that assumes it is being fed a signal as good as Mojo can spit. PURE II is about as good a portable amp exists - this includes actual metric performance. Mojo beats it with regards to THD and IMD, but at typical listening volumes the two are on par.

 The problem is feeding the PURE II with a signal the equal of its circuit, which is phenomenal. For this reason, I heartily recommend pairing the two for best absolute performance. I've measured the PURE II at 119dB SNR, which is about the limits of what Mojo can output. That's almost unheard of.


----------



## deltronzero

Yep, my favorite combo.  What a "tiny" powerhouse...


----------



## raypin

shigzeo said:


> I've hardware tested the pair. Under stress of load, PURE II performs a bit better than an unmodified Mojo regarding stereo separation, and a few other benchmarks, but that assumes it is being fed a signal as good as Mojo can spit. PURE II is about as good a portable amp exists - this includes actual metric performance. Mojo beats it with regards to THD and IMD, but at typical listening volumes the two are on par.
> 
> The problem is feeding the PURE II with a signal the equal of its circuit, which is phenomenal. For this reason, I heartily recommend pairing the two for best absolute performance. I've measured the PURE II at 119dB SNR, which is about the limits of what Mojo can output. That's almost unheard of.


 
 mmm....intensely curious: what headphones have you tried with the  MoVo stack and sounded phenomenal?


----------



## shigzeo

raypin said:


> mmm....intensely curious: what headphones have you tried with the  MoVo stack and sounded phenomenal?


 

 I didn't say that a certain headphone sounded phenomenal with the stack. I said that the stack is phenomenal. I'm a traditionalist/conservative when it comes to sound. I won't tell you what you will hear. With the stack, I use everything from Noble K10C to DT880/600 and Myst's OrtoPhones. They all sound great _to me_ and measure really well.


----------



## deltronzero

All I can say is Mojo/Pure 2+ combo ****ted on the AK380 + AK Amp from high above when I compared them.  Headphones tested ranging from Layla v.2, LCD-X, LCD-2, Shure KSE1500 / SE846, IE800 / IE80, Sony Z7, Angies, and a bunch of other TOTL IEM's...


----------



## redstar

Hey all, maybe someone can give me some input.
  
 I ordered the Pure II + a week or so ago.
 Ive only just noticed that the revised DUO seems to be designed more for IEMS and am thinking I may have made a bit of a mistake with my order, and should has purcahsed the DUO instead...
 I will be using Noble K10u with it.
  
 Will there be much of a difference between the revised DUO and the Pure II+?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## vrapan

redstar said:


> Hey all, maybe someone can give me some input.
> 
> I ordered the Pure II + a week or so ago.
> Ive only just noticed that the revised DUO seems to be designed more for IEMS and am thinking I may have made a bit of a mistake with my order, and should has purcahsed the DUO instead...
> ...


 

 In what way is it more designed towards IEMs?


----------



## redstar

It has a bass boost and treble boost and also states;
 'revisions specially designed for the sensitive IEMS to higher-range impedance Earphones'
  
 Maybe its just the impression im getting, but to me the product blurb is making it seem more for IEMS.
  
 http://vorzuge.com/product/vorzampduo/
  
 Really unsure if ive made a bit of a silly mistake with my order.


----------



## raybone0566

Fantastic amp. I woke up early last weekend & they had one on eBay. With a couple hrs. Left the high bid was 100.00. I bid 125.00 & won the auction. I was concerned something wasn't on the up & up, but a few days later I recieved a mint condition amp. I've had a few other great amps by rsa, portaphile, headamp, & leckerton, but this is the cleanest sounding amp I've heard


----------



## vrapan

redstar said:


> It has a bass boost and treble boost and also states;
> 'revisions specially designed for the sensitive IEMS to higher-range impedance Earphones'
> 
> Maybe its just the impression im getting, but to me the product blurb is making it seem more for IEMS.
> ...


 
 If you need bass boost and/or treble boost then yes you probably made a mistake.
  
 However the II+ is virtually silent with any IEM I have heard it with so in that respect I wouldn't worry about it at all. It is also extremely clean and rather powerful so you can drive from it fairly power hungry cans making it very flexible.


----------



## redstar

vrapan said:


> If you need bass boost and/or treble boost then yes you probably made a mistake.
> 
> However the II+ is virtually silent with any IEM I have heard it with so in that respect I wouldn't worry about it at all. It is also extremely clean and rather powerful so you can drive from it fairly power hungry cans making it very flexible.


 
  
 Great, the silence was my main concern. Thanks for clearning that up for me.
 The bass boost would had been nice, oh well, my mistake.


----------



## rocketron

Don't worry you haven't made a mistake.
You have bought a fantastic amp.
Will drive anything you throw at it from iem to top of the line headphones. I use mine with Ortofon EQ-8 , Grado Gr10e ,Ether C and HD800S. All with no problem and no hiss.
Stunning amp have owned two . Even my other half has a Pure ii+ and she loves it more than her Mojo. 
Pleased Vorzuge will be at the next London show. Looking forward to meeting them.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

They should of been at Canjam, such an underated and under exposed company. 
 Look forward to the day they expand their product range maybe to desktop offerings, balanced, maybe dacs also...
 Also look forward to meeting them soon.


----------



## rocketron

Well said sir so do I.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....for me, the BEST that I have extensively tested, enjoyed and based on form factor, function, performance and durability: 

Best ultraportable amp: Vorzuge Pure 2 +
Best trans(portable) amp and dac (tube-based): Continental Dual Mono and Woo Audio Eclipse WA8
Best trans(portable) amp (solid state): Mass Kobo 404
Best Desktop amp and dac: yesterday, it was the Chord Hugo TT, today, it is the Chord DAVE.
Best Desktop amp (solid state): Mass Kobo 394

BUT, if I had to choose just 2: Vorzuge Pure 2+ (specially for in-ears) and was the Chord Hugo TT, now, Chord Dave (specially for headphones). Why? With these 2, you will never lack for anything with whatever headphone or in-ear you use. Again, this is based on form factor, performance, function, durability and enjoyment.

I'm sure there are others, equal or better, but this personal list is what I have tried and tested extensively. YMMV.


----------



## redstar

Hi all, I received my Pure II + about an hour ago, cant wait to use this every day 
  
 I have a question regarding charging.
  
 Would it had come fully charged? If so should I hold off charging it till its depleted its battery? If so how long would that be in usage?
  
 How long does it take to charge? Should I just charge it overnight tonight? How can I tell how much battery is left?
  
 Cheers


----------



## raypin

Mmm...can't remember anymore if mine came fully charged. Just plug it. If the charging light (red LED) is on, continue until it turns off (indicating that it is in a fully charged state). Then use it and enjoy. I don't remember what the manual says about charging it for X number of hours before first use.


----------



## jmills8

redstar said:


> Hi all, I received my Pure II + about an hour ago, cant wait to use this every day
> 
> I have a question regarding charging.
> 
> ...


fully charged. Remove the plastic thats protecting the battery.


----------



## redstar

jmills8 said:


> fully charged. Remove the plastic thats protecting the battery.


 
 Plastic protecting the battery? I need to open up the housing?


----------



## jmills8

redstar said:


> Plastic protecting the battery? I need to open up the housing?


 Comes with a plastic slip which needs to be pulled out. It sticks out from the unit.


----------



## fiascogarcia

redstar said:


> Plastic protecting the battery? I need to open up the housing?


 
 There should be no need to open the housing.  Battery should be installed and ready to use.


----------



## redstar

jmills8 said:


> Comes with a plastic slip which needs to be pulled out. It sticks out from the unit.


 
  
  
 Strange...
  
 So mine was wrapped in a cling-film esque wrap, with a sticker stating 'days return void if torn', or something along those lines.
 However there was no tab/slip that needed to be pulled out.


----------



## jmills8

redstar said:


> Strange...
> 
> So mine was wrapped in a cling-film esque wrap, with a sticker stating 'days return void if torn', or something along those lines.
> However there was no tab/slip that needed to be pulled out.


----------



## ekolite

Ordered. Should be here Monday. Super-Psyched!


----------



## Duncan

I have (being one of first to own one, had a II+ fir a year now) re-fallen in love with the little beauty...

I've been meandering through life, DACs and other bits and bobs, and - today been cycling through my gear, and - this amp consistently makes everything that little bit better...

It amazes me what it can do to / with my Laylas, which - with that kind of pedigree shows that it isn't outclassed easily (if at all).

Happy Saturday for me


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> I have (being one of first to own one, had a II+ fir a year now) re-fallen in love with the little beauty...
> 
> I've been meandering through life, DACs and other bits and bobs, and - today been cycling through my gear, and - this amp consistently makes everything that little bit better...
> 
> ...





So underrated these amps and still can't believe they have not been at canjam, they are at headroom in October so headrooms gain, canjams loss!

This is the reason I got a vorzuge again after hastily letting go of my duo amp. 

Only one I have heard that I think can rival this is the cavalli spark which is a very fine sounding porta amp. Don't know why but even after hearing the test of the cavalli amps and borrowing a carbon for three months from a friend I was still surprised how good the spark sounded.

One thing I do know is I'm never letting this pure ii+ vorzuge amp go again, unless it's for a pure iii+ of course!

Be happy Saturday for me also when I finish work at noon a hook this up with my Hugo and jh16's


----------



## Duncan

fortisflyer75 said:


> One thing I do know is I'm never letting this pure ii+ vorzuge amp go again, unless it's for a pure iii+ of course!
> 
> Be happy Saturday for me also when I finish work at noon a hook this up with my Hugo and jh16's


Morning Sir!

Yes, Your (well, my!) Duo led me down this path, and - its not one that I regret...

I'm glad that you mentioned you use it with your Hugo, I have been as well, and it yields positive effects with the Laylas - despite the protestations of most people, who say that it should degrade the signal - heck, if this is a degraded signal, then I prefer it  

Another great thing for me, having the LG G5 and B&O DAC is that I have a 'proper' line out from a phone, for micro portable data enabled device, listening right this second, and - its truly glorious for out on the road - yeah, sure - Hugo (and to a lesser extent, Mojo) beat the B&O, but - for form factor, this micro setup is awesome 

I'll have to check out the Headroom show for October, seeing that I missed you totally at Canjam!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I do know is I'm never letting this pure ii+ vorzuge amp go again, unless it's for a pure iii+ of course!
> ...


 
 Same for me if it were not for RocketRon and his Vorzuge Pure mrkIat the first Russel Sq. Head-fi meet a few years back now I would of never got the Duo back then.  Rest is history of course. 
  
 I don't really worry about what other people day regarding using an amp with the Hugo, even though that is gospel from R.Watts himself.  Thing is with Hugo like anything there are some headphones that will pair with the Hugo really well synergy wise then there are headphones the Hugo does not pair well with on it's own at all.  I own two headphones like that already when I purchased the Hugo and the more I heard different headphones on it the higher the rate was of headphones that did not match the Hugo well.  
  
 Then I heard Rocket Ron's Pure II amp last year with my Hugo and it is a saviour to those headphones that do not pair with the Hugo that well. 
  
 So Pure with Hugo is a good marriage but in same breath there are still plenty of headphones that will sound good with Hugo on it's own but do not pair good with the pure in the mix so it is all about synergy for me, not graph and charts, too many waist there time arguing about that and not listening to music! 
  
 So yes, I must like the degraded  signal effect also! 
  
 Oh-er?, Mojo still not small enough for you! lol  I know what you mean, see how small the Opus little amp/dacs was on their stand, was crazy small even though I never listened to it but can imagine it really helps a smart phone for good on the go listening if you don't want to carry a bigger separate dap.  Although i'm still old school an require a dedicated dap for on the go music! 
  
 I will be doing at least two days there, will definitely have to catch up if you are going.  Want to chat Laylas anyway!  You made a wise choice there despite their heavy, maybe too heavy price tag for even that sound but if I had 2.7K for iem's I would get them tomorrow!


----------



## redstar

If i was to introduce the Chord Mojos dac into the ak100 and pure 2+ to make a tripple stack, would one notice any change?


----------



## Marat Sar

redstar said:


> If i was to introduce the Chord Mojos dac into the ak100 and pure 2+ to make a tripple stack, would one notice any change?


 
  
 Of course you would, yhe mopjo serves a highly musical, dynamic signal to the Pure 2, the result is much faster and clearer than the ak100s DAC. This triple-stack is my end game of sorts, I'm just missing the ak100 actually (waiting for a better transport, fiio t3 or the mojo card reader module (which I think is canceled, vbecause there's been no word))


----------



## Duncan

redstar said:


> If i was to introduce the Chord Mojos dac into the ak100 and pure 2+ to make a tripple stack, would one notice any change?


that's essentially my stack setup, with Layla's, and, yes, so long as your IEMs / headphones are resolving enough (which they should be if you've dedicated this much effort so far) then yes, the Pure II+ cleans up the SQ potential considerably


----------



## redstar

duncan said:


> that's essentially my stack setup, with Layla's, and, yes, so long as your IEMs / headphones are resolving enough (which they should be if you've dedicated this much effort so far) then yes, the Pure II+ cleans up the SQ potential considerably




My iems are noble k10u.


So ive been using my Ak100, k10u and pure II+ for a few days now. I do like the setup alot, but im finding some problems.
To be able to get the k10u to sound amazing to my ears, i need to have the volume at a level that i find slightly uncomfortable (too loud).

Im not sure what to do really, is there any way to engage the k10u at lower volume levels?
Maybe i need a 'bass boost' amp?


----------



## ekolite

Vorzuge sells an amp called the vorzeamp duo which is more geared toward iems and has a bass boost and treble boost switches. I would contact the dealer and see if you could replace it with that one. It has much less power, but great for iems.


----------



## WCDchee

ekolite said:


> Vorzuge sells an amp called the vorzeamp duo which is more geared toward iems and has a bass boost and treble boost switches. I would contact the dealer and see if you could replace it with that one. It has much less power, but great for iems.




No the pure 2 has gain switches just the same. The duo is not geared for iems more than the pure 2 is. Pure 2 is extremely silent with iems.


----------



## ekolite

Yes the Pure ii has gain switches, but the duo has one switch for treble increase and one switch for bass increase. Thought maybe the power output on the duo would be more to his liking. Anyways, I received my PURE ii yesterday. Let it run for about 6 hours with my Luminist Enhancer disc. Put on a music selection and fired it up. Better soundstage and imaging compared to my adl stride amp. Giving it a good charge now and prepping for some more serious listening. I will post impressions after 100 hour mark.


----------



## vrapan

ekolite said:


> Yes the Pure ii has gain switches, but the duo has one switch for treble increase and one switch for bass increase. Thought maybe the power output on the duo would be more to his liking. Anyways, I received my PURE ii yesterday. Let it run for about 6 hours with my Luminist Enhancer disc. Put on a music selection and fired it up. Better soundstage and imaging compared to my adl stride amp. Giving it a good charge now and prepping for some more serious listening. I will post impressions after 100 hour mark.




Well instead of replacing the amp he can use EQ if his aim is to boost treble or bass. The Pure II+ is very neutral it adds a bit of clarity and definition and gives the feeling of an expanded soundstage but it does not alter the signature of the phones you attach to it.


----------



## ekolite

This amp is as good as I hoped it would be. My few words to describe it's sound are, musical, controlled and neutral.


----------



## ShreyasMax

ekolite said:


> This amp is as good as I hoped it would be. My few words to describe it's sound are, musical, controlled and neutral.




Eagerly awaiting detailed impressions.

Cheers


----------



## ekolite

Will do in a few days.


----------



## jmills8

Hello, I have a question about the charging light. Does it change colors when the battery gets fully charged ?


----------



## vrapan

On mine it switches off


----------



## jmills8

vrapan said:


> On mine it switches off


 Thxs, guess I have to keep charging it.


----------



## ekolite

This is far and away the most musical amp I have heard yet and is amazing consdering it's size. It is designed small enough to easily fit in your pocket and stack with portable audio players. I have not once found a need for more power from listening to older mastered recordings from the beginnings of the compact disc to some remasters that have came out within the last few years. I have some shm cds from japan and yes they do sound better, if money is no object they are worth it, however as good as this amp sounds with non shm of the same master it is more worth to spend less on one recording and afford more variety of music. I have an Alpha Design Labs Stride amp as well and a few cmoy amps and a higher end Asus Essence soundcard. None of which have the complete package of this amp and most impotantly is in the sound. It's hard for me to accurately describe the sound of this amp without making comparisons so in comparison to it's closest rival in my collection,the ADL Stride is a nice amp with an amazing battery life. However, it is a brighter sounding amp with a decent soundstage. On the Pure ii, the bass is much more controlled and does not pop out in any artificial way. The mids are perfect to me. Nothing to fault. High freq. extention is more effortless and relaxed at the same time. A one-two punch that I love about this amp. And a properly mastered albums soundstage is much more superior to the stride. Also on the stride when turning way up on the volume it tends to start sounding congested. The pure ii has none of that and more power to boot. Overall, I am extremely happy with my upgrade and it even exceeded my expectations a bit. They were very high expectations.


----------



## rocketron

Glad you like it. Lovely sounding amps.


----------



## EagleWings

Any vorzamp pure II + owners gonna be attending the RMAF Canjam?


----------



## tomwoo

For those who are interested in Vorzamp Pure II +.
  
 It's on sale now on Vorzuge website: $615.00 $553.50


----------



## carps

I might need to order a replacement battery for my vorzuge pure II+. Do I get the 3.7V battery listed for pure II ($43) in the website?


----------



## stevemiddie

carps said:


> I might need to order a replacement battery for my vorzuge pure II+. Do I get the 3.7V battery listed for pure II ($43) in the website?


 
  
 Correct!


----------



## carps

Thanks so much


----------



## samycinema

Happy New Year everyone!
I'm looking for a portable amp to use with my AK240 and came across the Pure II+, which seems just what I need. 
What interconnect cable do you recommend?
Any need for a dac?
I have Mr. Speakers' Ether and Shure's SE846. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## raypin

Mm..pure 2 plus accepts analog only and my preferred interconnect is silver (ak crystal cable next). The 240 and p2plus is a very good combo (and a favorite) that I can easily recommend for both in-ears (including sensitive ones) and headphones. Very handy, too.

Have you considered the Mojo (same price point)? More versatile.


----------



## WCDchee

I recommend the dita truth interconnect!
  
 I would also recommend you consider the Mojo as well. The Pure 2 probably would give you a more impressive soundstage, but in terms of resolution, finesse, etc, the mojo will be a step ahead. This is from someone who sold the pure 2 for the mojo. 

 Also, despite the Pure 2's high gain mode, I personally found it to be best suited to earphones and perhaps easy to drive headphones. Driving anything harder usually doesn't give the best results to my ears. Things start to thin out and the sound starts to lose its composure. With the mojo however, it remains authoritative throughout


----------



## samycinema

Nice guys, thanks for the advices! 
I did read great things about the Mojo, but a couple of things I don't like about it: it doesn't have a volume knob and it's pretty ugly  Lol
I know Chord announced they're coming up with 3 new products at CES, hopefully it'll be a nicer looking amp/dac. 
I also got a recommendation for the ALO Continental V5. Anyone tried it?


----------



## raypin

Mm..yeah I know what you mean about the design of the Mojo. It is not exactly Red Dot material. Lol! But it delivers.


----------



## AlanYWM

samycinema said:


> Nice guys, thanks for the advices!
> I did read great things about the Mojo, but a couple of things I don't like about it: it doesn't have a volume knob and it's pretty ugly  Lol
> I know Chord announced they're coming up with 3 new products at CES, hopefully it'll be a nicer looking amp/dac.
> I also got a recommendation for the ALO Continental V5. Anyone tried it?


 
  
 It should be interesting once Chord officially announce their new products for 2017. I am sure there will be something for Mojo fans


----------



## Marat Sar

hey! happy pure 2 owner here -- does anyone have experience driving the new Sennheiser hd 800s out of the pure 2? how is it? (worried about sibiliance (the  pure 2 has a very forward treble) and impedance problems)


----------



## shigzeo

If you're keen on knowing how DUO II stands up under load, etc., I've got a bit of an article up: RMAA: Vorzüge DUO II 24-bit


----------



## bharat2580

wcdchee said:


> Wow thats a heck of a comparison there. The fiio e12 doesnt even come remotely close as a portable amp. It performs quite a few levels higher in just about every aspect. And yes it would be able to drive the hd700 somewhat adequately, not fantastic but adequate.


 

 would you elaborate, i have a fairly good HP and iem base. and i was actually thinking of getting the new A5 for the fostex th-x00 and my 1964 v6stage, if i do buy something like the vorzüge is it really that different. i use the dx90 to power the v6s


----------



## bharat2580

Would prefer a bit treble roll off and meaty mids, i have a really treble sensitive ear.
 any recommendations ? for IEMS like 70% of the time and a sony 1rmk2 and th-x00 the rest 30% . the 650s would use tube all the time.
  
 cheers
 BS


----------



## kyku

Anyone can compare Pure2+ vs TEAC HA-P5. 
My DAP: AK300.
My Headphones: Beoplay H6 (2nd Gen). 
Thanks.


----------



## ken6217

Is there any sound quality difference between the current Vorzuge Pure 2 and the previous generation? I am going to be using it with a RWAK100S and 64 Audio A12 CIEM.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ken6217

What gain setting should be used for an IEM @ 16 ohms?


----------



## vrapan

ken6217 said:


> What gain setting should be used for an IEM @ 16 ohms?


 
 Probably low, it is very clean with most sensitive IEMs at low and yet it does not struggle with volume


----------



## raypin

Mm..for all iems, I always use the lowest gain setting on the Vorzuge Pure II Plus. One telltale sign that you are overdoing it is there's a noticeable hiss on your in-ear. On almost all my headphones, the mid gain is adequate.


----------



## ken6217

Thanks a lot guys.
  
 So is there a general rule of thumb as far as where the volume knob should be in terms of knowing that it is too high and you should probably switch to a higher gain?


----------



## raypin

Mm...hard and fast fast rule I follow: at the lowest gain setting, gradually set the volume to around 50%. If that is your normal listening volume, you are good to go. If not, zero the volume and turn it off.. Switch to the next gain setting. Start over. If it is too much, go back.


----------



## WCDchee

I personally find the mod and high gain of the pure 2 to be fuller and more authoritative sounding regardless of volume.


----------



## ken6217

Has anyone compared the Pure ll +, or even the VorzAMPduo ll?


----------



## Krisna13

Can anyone confirm that this has enough juice to power the Hifiman HE500 or Fostex t50rp mk3?


----------



## ThomasHK

Just received Pure II+, pairing it with Mojo and Katana. First impression after 3 hours listening: wow!

VS Mojo standalone : stronger dynamically, more bass slam, richer mids, particularly noticeable on male vocals, darker background (zero hiss on low gain to my ears). Very impressed so far.

Tomorrow will try on medium gain, based on what I'm reading here there's further improvement there. Not sure how that will play out though as the Katanas are super sensitive.


----------



## ThomasHK

shigzeo said:


> If you're keen on knowing how DUO II stands up under load, etc., I've got a bit of an article up: RMAA: Vorzüge DUO II 24-bit





> I can get it to eat up an overdriven Chord Mojo signal of 122dB and spit back around 120dB



Thanks man. Not sure what you're trying to say here though. 122dB compared to what? dB's are relative. 122dB SNR?


----------



## shigzeo

ThomasHK said:


> Thanks man. Not sure what you're trying to say here though. 122dB compared to what? dB's are relative. 122dB SNR?


What do you mean by: '122dB compared to what?'

It is tied for #1 best-testing amp to pass my office.


----------



## ThomasHK

shigzeo said:


> What do you mean by: '122dB compared to what?'
> 
> It is tied for #1 best-testing amp to pass my office.



Decibels are always relative to something. 
For example

122 dB SPL is in reference to ambient pressure. 
122 dBV is in reference to 1Vrms. 
122 dBu is in reference to 1V peak (0.775Vrms). 
122 dB SNR means there's 128 dB ratio between the signal and the noise

You're wording just wasn't very clear. So, did you mean that you're sending a clean signal of 128dB SNR from the Mojo?


----------



## shigzeo

My words are often not so clear. Apologies. 

You can probably make a lot more sense of it than I can. But at +18dBu dampening, I've clocked Mojo at +122dB but with audibly sheared IMD. 

It's just RMAA, but please check it out: http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit


----------



## ThomasHK

This little amp is pretty spectacular for use with IEMs. It reports better performance figures for all metrics than MOJO feeding low impedance loads (16/32 Ohm) for typical power usage (<= 1mW). Better THD, better IMD, better SNR. Sweet.


----------



## ekolite

Best sounding portable amp I have ever heard.  Gave mine up because of battery life. Can't stand having to charge something for 5 hours to enjoy some music.  I would get a hum when trying to listen while charging.  I hate rechargable batteries. At least ones with short/middling battery life.  Hope someday they make a good dap with aa or aaa battery support.  Swap the batteries in, bam, you are good to go for a while.


----------



## Jmop

Any comparisons to the Mustang or Glacier?


----------



## Jmop

Bump.


----------



## KowalskiFUT

Has anybody compared Pure II+ with Continental V5?


----------



## obileye obiyemi

KowalskiFUT said:


> Has anybody compared Pure II+ with Continental V5?


 Yes Yes please! +1


----------



## Bosk

KowalskiFUT said:


> Has anybody compared Pure II+ with Continental V5?


I'm also very interested in hearing from anyone who has compared them.


----------



## musicmaker

I've been listening to the Pure II+ for a few days. Already own a Larocco PRII mk2 and RSA SR-71A. I am SO impressed with the Pure II+. A transparent window into the music. Fast and precise come to mind. One of the very best portables I've heard and I've heard a whole bunch of them. What a stunning little amp !


----------



## Jmop

How do you like it compared to the SR-71A? I have the Mustang and I figure the two are similar enough that a comparison would help give me an idea of how the Pure II+ sounds.


----------



## musicmaker

The SR-71A is a great amp in its own right. Love the bass presentation of this amp. It does it SO well with great impact. It is a warm sound with a slightly rolled off treble. I wasn't too impressed with the soundstage though. Its wide but not deep. You're on stage. Switching over to the Pure II+. You're with the audience a few rows to the front. Equally impressive width but much better depth and height. The Pure II+ is a beautifully transparent amp, with perhaps a hint of warmth and superb resolution. And it does this without sounding analytical. It has great bass although SR-71A has a slight edge here with its more on-your-face presentation but Pure II+ has better treble extension. And its mids are also more transparent. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jmop

That does definitely help! Thank you for the in depth description. Still curious how it fairs against the Mustang since the Mustang has great depth and imaging as well because of the extended treble, although less bass extension than the SR-71A or so I’ve read. I’ve also read that the Pure II is a touch on the bright side, do you agree? I like a nice forward presentation but I prefer the priority of the forwardness to be in the vocal region rather than the treble or bass which is why I like the Mustang and even the Apex Glacier so much.


----------



## musicmaker

I would not call the Pure II+ bright. Its neutral and faithful to the source. This is the best portable I've heard to date.


----------



## Jmop

Oh man, I gotta try this thing. Very pricy though. Hopefully an opportunity will present itself. Thanks again.


----------



## XybernetIQ

Do you by chance have had an opportunity to test it with headphones like Aeon Flow?
Just eyed this amp.lately and I wonder if this beauty will be able to drive the Aeons. Many thanks!


----------



## musicmaker

I have the aeon flow closed. They are not that hard to drive. The Pure II+ drives it without breaking a sweat. It sounds great with my Fostex TH900 and Sony Z1R as well.


----------



## redstar

Hi, I am not sure if this is the right thread to make this post in, I have the Pure 2, which I purchased a couple of years back. Is there much of an upgrade to buy the new Duo 2?
If its a huge improvement I may consider it.

Many thanks.


----------



## XybernetIQ (Feb 17, 2018)

musicmaker said:


> I have the aeon flow closed. They are not that hard to drive. The Pure II+ drives it without breaking a sweat. It sounds great with my Fostex TH900 and Sony Z1R as well.


Many thanks for quick and documented reply. It looks like my wallet will sweat a lot instead


----------



## ieno7215

Hey guys! Does anybody notice a weird low noise from AMP - if you touch ON/off or gain switch, while unit operating... Also noise become more HISSSS if I plug a charger to AMP & listen music in the same time?


----------



## ekolite

My Vorzamp hissed when I plugged in charging.  One of the reasons I gave it up.  It was at least the best headphone amp I ever heard. If not for the constant charging and waiting to listen to music I would have kept it.


----------



## ieno7215

ekolite said:


> My Vorzamp hissed when I plugged in charging. One of the reasons I gave it up. It was at least the best headphone amp I ever heard. If not for the constant charging and waiting to listen to music I would have kept it.


 Have you talk with support?


----------



## stephanemtl (Aug 4, 2018)

deleted


----------



## zloxious

Hello 
I ordered Pure II + few days ago. And now I'm just waiting for it to be delivered.  
But I have a question about the accessories that comes with it..  In some video clips in youtube I saw people received that small interconnector cable 3.5mm male to male.  But on the web site info "included in the box:"   I didn't see anything about the cable.. only USB to USB micro cable.
Can anyone confirm that you got it ? or .. I have to order the cable separately.   Also did you receive any silicone rubber rings by any chance ? .. or have to order them too ?


----------



## zloxious

Well.. the amp arrived.  The cable I was asking for was in the box.. so everything is Ok.  And yea.. it sounds really nice


----------



## crashtest33

Tested my Pure II+ with the Focal Utopia today!!

*Utterly staggering doesn't even come close to describing quite how amazing the sound was!!!
Never heard anything like it and probably never will again.*

Initially I hooked them up to my iBasso DX120 - Chord Mojo - Vorzüge Pure II+
Then went for the real deal:   Naim Audio Streamer - Chord Hugo TT/Upscaler M Combo - Vorzüge Pure II+

Both setups were stunning. The soundstage and listener placement on the Hugo/Upscaler M combo was wider and more precise.

(Obviously I used the Chord setup with a top-drawer desktop amp too)


----------



## ste787

I used my vorzuge pure with my Astell and Kern AK380. It make the voice sound slightly better. The voice have more weight, It maybe because of more bass or more powerful to drive the headphone. For people who want a small portable headphone amp, highly recommended. Not for on the move, but oversea in hotel room enjoying music. Mine is old version that i used to power my iPhone 4s and onkyo dap. Now i use it for AK380 and make it sound even better.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Hi. What's the best way to contact vorzuge? I sent an email to the customer service address and use their contact us form. But they are not responding back.

Planning to get the Pure II+ battery. I ordered and paid via paypal, but my order was placed on hold for a couple of days now.


----------



## crashtest33

xnuthecaveman said:


> Hi. What's the best way to contact vorzuge? I sent an email to the customer service address and use their contact us form. But they are not responding back.
> 
> Planning to get the Pure II+ battery. I ordered and paid via paypal, but my order was placed on hold for a couple of days now.


Yeah, email is the only way. They do get back after repeated enquiries. Really crappy CS for products so expensive. Wouldn’t be surprised if they’re out of business soon tbh. The amp is amazing but massively overpriced with crap customer service. Not a great combination to make money.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thank you for the information.

I think I'll file a dispute with PayPal now as I ordered and paid last January 28. I think it's now hopeless and futile to send emails to air


----------



## crashtest33

xnuthecaveman said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I think I'll file a dispute with PayPal now as I ordered and paid last January 28. I think it's now hopeless and futile to send emails to air


Yeah, that's rubbish! Sorry dude


----------



## ThomasHK

crashtest33 said:


> Yeah, email is the only way. They do get back after repeated enquiries. Really crappy CS for products so expensive. Wouldn’t be surprised if they’re out of business soon tbh. The amp is amazing but massively overpriced with ****e customer service. Not a great combination to make money.



Weird... I've had nothing but good experiences with their customer service. Quick responsive and correct in their communication and dealing with issues.


----------



## myusernameislove (Feb 17, 2019)

Another happy Vorzuge user here.

It plays very well with 600 Ohm vintage Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic headphones. Mojo is on vacation today.

This is actualy quite nice way of stacking things together - Cling nano strips.


----------



## jhog

Recently let go a Headstage Arrow 5tx amp and while I don’t regret the decision I am missing having a truly portable external amp. Anyone done a comparison with the Vorzuge amps? Or indeed the Alo rxiii? I’d welcome any guidance (oh and if anyone’s looking to offload their Vorzuge, I could well be interested!!)


----------



## myusernameislove

Pure 2+ (with Mojo acting as DAC) has a bit thicker, more musical rounded sound than Mojo alone. It is less spiky, less sharp and less dry (that defines Mojo’s delicate character, which can get unpleasant if you notice it). Pure 2+ gives juicier sound, a little less bright, a little wider, more coherent, maybe less neutral and less analytical. Highs may not be as prominent as with Mojo, background is a little less clear, there is more bass and lower mids than with Mojo. One is not better than the other. Mojo is more neutral, and Pure2+ is more enjoyable. Space presentation in Pure2+ is more “open”, tridimensional, more noticeable - Mojo is flat.


----------



## ThomasHK

myusernameislove said:


> Pure 2+ (with Mojo acting as DAC) has a bit thicker, more musical rounded sound than Mojo alone. It is less spiky, less sharp and less dry (that defines Mojo’s delicate character, which can get unpleasant if you notice it). Pure 2+ gives juicier sound, a little less bright, a little wider, more coherent, maybe less neutral and less analytical. Highs may not be as prominent as with Mojo, background is a little less clear, there is more bass and lower mids than with Mojo. One is not better than the other. Mojo is more neutral, and Pure2+ is more enjoyable. Space presentation in Pure2+ is more “open”, tridimensional, more noticeable - Mojo is flat.



That jives very well with my impressions paired with Mojo. 

My current portable setup, paired with SR15. All playback controlled from my phone using MConnect. Just an awesome sounding and super versatile setup.


----------



## myusernameislove (May 14, 2019)

I like how it plays with HD540 a LOT. Dream come true. It scales headphones’ sound well.
Here it is with HD580.. I prefered for a while more neutral pairing with Mojo to that of Pure2+ with HD580. Pure2+ makes the sound moody, darker, slightly warmer, more pleasing it is actually quite nice pairing too.


----------



## noplsestar

zloxious said:


> Well.. the amp arrived.  The cable I was asking for was in the box.. so everything is Ok.  And yea.. it sounds really nice





xnuthecaveman said:


> Hi. What's the best way to contact vorzuge? I sent an email to the customer service address and use their contact us form. But they are not responding back.
> 
> Planning to get the Pure II+ battery. I ordered and paid via paypal, but my order was placed on hold for a couple of days now.


@zloxious where did you buy the amp? Directly at vorzuge.com? Because I ordered a Duo II two days ago and payed via Paypal and the order is still on hold like it was with the order of @xnuthecaveman 
I should have bought it at moon audio


----------



## noplsestar

So I got my VorzAMP Duo II today, and it seems they shipped the amp right away but didn't get in touch with me ... then I wrote them 2 times, then they mailed me the tracking number. So it seems as if they have a bit of a conversation problem. 

BUT it doesn't matter ... why? Because this little beast sounds so darn amazing I can't believe it. They bring my Stellia to live! Also the EQ switch on the first position is a beautiful sound to behold. Wow, simply wow!  (I am listening with the Calyx M as a source and the Focal Stellia as my main headphones)


----------



## lukedss

Hey guys, interested in purchasing a Pure II please pm me if you have one to sell. Thanks


----------



## 40lb

This thread needs more love.

 Stacked with Shanling M5s, connected with Alo Audio green line cable.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Sorry if this has been asked or answered before, but would the Vorzamp products be an overkill if connected to the Mojo? I'm using Focal Elear as my main headphones. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhog

I've got a second hand Duo which I love, but recently it's been draining the battery even when switched off. Have replaced the batteries but no difference, the battery only lasts a day or so. Anyone else experience this it have any thoughts?


----------



## noplsestar

jhog said:


> I've got a second hand Duo which I love, but recently it's been draining the battery even when switched off. Have replaced the batteries but no difference, the battery only lasts a day or so. Anyone else experience this it have any thoughts?


Have you solved the problem? Otherwise I would contact Vorzüge directly. Maybe they can advise you. But they need a few days to respond. At least when I email them.


----------



## jhog

noplsestar said:


> Have you solved the problem? Otherwise I would contact Vorzüge directly. Maybe they can advise you. But they need a few days to respond. At least when I email them.



Thanks! I'm actually sending it in for a (quite expensive) repair - a bit painful, but worth it for what a stellar little amp it is...


----------



## noplsestar

jhog said:


> Thanks! I'm actually sending it in for a (quite expensive) repair - a bit painful, but worth it for what a stellar little amp it is...


yeah, it think it is worth it, too. I also had a similar problem two weeks back. I also send it to them but am lucky enough that I bought it new from them and am within the warranty


----------



## gumao

There is a strong desire to buy an amplifier from Vorzuge, only Pure 2+ versions


----------



## 40lb

gumao said:


> There is a strong desire to buy an amplifier from Vorzuge, only Pure 2+ versions


Go for it. I myself have been eyeing the Duo II for a while now, just waiting for the wife's approval.


----------



## gumao

) I meant - I’m ready to buy if someone is selling here.  I can not write about the topic of sales of amplifiers.  I listen to neco v5 myself, it’s interesting to compare


----------



## musicmaker

I have one in LN condition. PM me if interested. Just not using it enough as I purchased a RME ADI-2 PRO dac and just using my headphones with that. The  Vorzuge is an AMAZING amp.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

40lb said:


> This thread needs more love. Stacked with Shanling M5s, connected with Alo Audio green line cable.



I'm starting to realize that this amp is very very tiny . Alot smaller than i took it for on adverts for it


----------



## 40lb

RONJA MESCO said:


> I'm starting to realize that this amp is very very tiny . Alot smaller than i took it for on adverts for it


It's my smallest portable amp but it's also the best one I got. Here it is stack to the Hiby R3


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Thanks for this..yeah,it's tiny! But I really need this for my old Creative Nomad dap. I usually hafta double amp it to really get a super rich sound cooking on it. Really wanna scale back from my past 'Franken-stack' projects with it lol.


----------



## noplsestar

Hi, I thought someone might be happy with my short DAP to AMP cable, since it´s also advertised on the Vorzüge website, too:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/oya...high-end-portable-headphone-amp-cable.923939/

Oh, and if you guys ask yourselves too if the Vorzüge company is planning to release a portable tube amp, alas the answer is no! I emailed with the team and they said they won't do it in the near future ...


----------



## jhog

noplsestar said:


> Hi, I thought someone might be happy with my short DAP to AMP cable, since it´s also advertised on the Vorzüge website, too:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/oya...high-end-portable-headphone-amp-cable.923939/
> 
> Oh, and if you guys ask yourselves too if the Vorzüge company is planning to release a portable tube amp, alas the answer is no! I emailed with the team and they said they won't do it in the near future ...



Frankly, as a big 'tube-sound' fan who's been through several of the best options out there in terms of portable tube amps, I'm not terribly surprised or disappointed that Vorzuge aren't going down that route. It feels like the trade-offs of getting tubes to work portably are just too much, and frankly the Duo is my end-game 'tube' amp, in that it has a brilliantly thick and rich sound, with all of the upsides of SS, hardware EQ, and a bonkers bottom end that you just wouldn't get with actual tubes.


----------



## noplsestar

If anyone of you needs the additional EQ (and wants to feel guilty pleasure) have a look here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-sale-vorzüge-vorzamp-duo-ii.926583/


----------



## jhog

noplsestar said:


> If anyone of you needs the additional EQ (and wants to feel guilty pleasure) have a look here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-sale-vorzüge-vorzamp-duo-ii.926583/



If it weren't for the hopeless battery life of the Duo II I'd be tempted, I fricking LOVE my Duo.... Brilliant bit of kit


----------



## noplsestar

jhog said:


> If it weren't for the hopeless battery life of the Duo II I'd be tempted, I fricking LOVE my Duo.... Brilliant bit of kit


Owning the calyx m which has only 4 hours battery life, so for me the 10 hours battery of the Duo II was brilliant


----------



## obileye obiyemi

noplsestar said:


> Owning the calyx m which has only 4 hours battery life, so for me the 10 hours battery of the Duo II was brilliant


Can you please give SQ comparison of the Duo vs Calyx M ?    Thanx


----------



## noplsestar

obileye obiyemi said:


> Can you please give SQ comparison of the Duo vs Calyx M ?    Thanx


You mean sound comparison Calyx M only vs Calyx M with Duo II, right?
Because that’s the combo I have been listening to.
What can I say. The sound is like listening with tubes. Calyx only is a bit clearer but with Duo II the music plays with a great authority, thunder down below (if you know what I mean), the vocals are particularly pleasant to listen to. Width seems wider. What else? My Stellia was driven with ease. But Calyx M only is also great, if you don’t need the extra juice and headroom. It just doesn’t have that character when in combination with the Duo II.


----------



## feverfive

I've been out of the audio game for a few years now....and am wondering:  is the pure II, circa 2014, still considered a high quality portable amp?


----------



## Raketen (Mar 19, 2020)

feverfive said:


> I've been out of the audio game for a few years now....and am wondering:  is the pure II, circa 2014, still considered a high quality portable amp?



AFAIK amp tech hasn't really had any kind of major evolution since then*, but portable amp stacks in general seem to have fallen out of fashion, though there are still a decent number of options available- mainly replaced by more versatile DAPs, a big shift toward IEMs over headphones, and ubiquity of small usb & bluetooth dac/amp dongles due to so many phones dropping headphone jacks (as well as a few successful larger portable dac/amps like Chord Mojo, iFi Black Lable, Fiio Q5).

*Vorzuge do have the Duo if you want tone controls. The THX  brand "AAA" licnesed amp designs have become very popular, but I think all the portables are combo dac/amps like the Monolith, Q5s (also, idk that they are necessarily that much different than other measurement minded amps like the Pure). There've been a few other developments like the Korg Nanotube, but doesn't seem to have made huge inroads as of yet (there's a DIY kit you can buy from Japan, the DX220 DAP has a modular nanotube amp).


----------



## noplsestar

Raketen said:


> AFAIK amp tech hasn't really had any kind of major evolution since then*, but portable amp stacks in general seem to have fallen out of fashion, though there are still a decent number of options available- mainly replaced by more versatile DAPs, a big shift toward IEMs over headphones, and ubiquity of small usb & bluetooth dac/amp dongles due to so many phones dropping headphone jacks (as well as a few successful larger portable dac/amps like Chord Mojo, iFi Black Lable, Fiio Q5).
> 
> *Vorzuge do have the Duo if you want tone controls. The THX  brand "AAA" licnesed amp designs have become very popular, but I think all the portables are combo dac/amps like the Monolith, Q5s (also, idk that they are necessarily that much different than other measurement minded amps like the Pure). There've been a few other developments like the Korg Nanotube, but doesn't seem to have made huge inroads as of yet (there's a DIY kit you can buy from Japan, the DX220 DAP has a modular nanotube amp).


If you are not looking for fancy DAC options, the Vorzüge amps are still part of the best of the best portable amps to find, especially when considering that they are - for their power - extremely small (in comparison to other portable amps) and that they have an analogue quality that is hard to find in products like chord, that more feel digital.


----------



## xoxiax

Hi everyone,

After doing some circles around head-fi looking for a portable amp for my Audeze LCD2 i've arrived to the finish line with two contenders, Vorzamp Duo (I or II) or ifi Xcan. I suppose that the Duo will provide a cleaner, better layered and richer sound and the xcan more power and dynamics with less finesse, but well, i can't try them so i have to ask around. Has anyone here tried both? Battery life and bluetooth are tempting capabilities on the newer ifi, but if the sound is going to improve dramatically i'd put my money in a second hand Vorzuge...

And that said, i'd like to know more about batteries in the Duo vs Duo II. Is there any significant difference apart for them being separated (two AA) on the first? Is it easy to change them on the go or you need a screwdriver? Does it hum when it charges? And how much should i expect them to last in a real life usage?

Hope i can find some answers here. I've been reading all the last hour your excitement about the vorzamps on this thread and now the tiny and powerful consumerist devil that eventually controls my brain is beginning to play with the red button...


----------



## myusernameislove

I have my Pure II+ for sale in black. See For sale forum.


----------



## sqz0914 (Aug 25, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Owning the calyx m which has only 4 hours battery life, so for me the 10 hours battery of the Duo II was brilliant


I make the DX200 lined out to my DUO II. Most of the time, DX200 runs out of power at first.  I also have PURE II but the charging cable is a bit problematic because when it is plugged in, the red light is always shining. I have to adjust the position of the cable several times until the light keeps stable. The charging process of DUO II is much better.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

do we know if Vorz does any Black Friday/Thanksgiving time sales? Thanks in advance.


----------



## crashtest33

They do indeed!


----------



## ANDEROAN

does anyone know? or is it just me, in trying to go to Vorzuges site it has a block to it? it asks for a user name and a password? thanks,


----------



## ekolite (Dec 2, 2020)

New version of the Pure II out now.  Might pick up a couple to drive my Grados.  Www.vorzuge.com


----------



## 40lb

ekolite said:


> New version of the Pure II out now.  Might pick up a couple to drive my Grados.  Www.vorzuge.com


This is so tempting. While ever fiber in me says to get it, I would like a review first. I'm sure it is great but to me from the Pure II to the II+ wasn't that great of an improvement. I hope this is not like that.


----------



## ekolite (Dec 2, 2020)

40lb said:


> This is so tempting. While ever fiber in me says to get it, I would like a review first. I'm sure it is great but to me from the Pure II to the II+ wasn't that great of an improvement. I hope this is not like that.



Hi there. I imagine it’s pretty similar.  I had the pure ii plus for a while then got an iQube v5 with internal dac with all kinds of connections and uh.. honestly I have grown to appreciate the qualities of what an amp brings to the table rather than the dac.  I wish I never sold the pure ii+.  It’s an amp to behold.  I think this is more like a revision than anything.  I would wait a couple more years if it were me.  If you use it a lot.


----------



## 40lb

ekolite said:


> Hi there. I imagine it’s pretty similar.  I had the pure ii plus for a while then got an iQube v5 with internal dac with all kinds of connections and uh.. honestly I have grown to appreciate the qualities of what an amp brings to the table rather than the dac.  I wish I never sold the pure ii+.  It’s an amp to behold.  I think this is more like a revision than anything.  I would wait a couple more years if it were me.  If you use it a lot.


I do use mine plenty (Pure II), my favorite portable amp. If it is a revision I will definitely wait for something else or get the Duo II.


----------



## ANDEROAN

yes I third that, I have the Duo, and the P2, both are super awesome amps, along with Roberts Headstage Arrow 5tx, Cypher Labs stuff, and ALO's products, the latter 2 no longer make any gear, so it is great to see the so called old styled gear still represented, nothing like in the past, so nice to know I could sell them, and replace them without any trouble, and now the P2 pro, and what an awesome BF price, $100. less than the +, if I had the extra funds, I would be toooo tempted not to get it? Go VorZuge!


----------



## ekolite (Dec 3, 2020)

I contacted Vorzuge and can verify that it uses usb c now so it should be much faster charging.   now By all means if you want to get the latest and greatest version of your favorite portable amp then I have to say go for it!


----------



## anaguma (Dec 5, 2020)

ANDEROAN said:


> yes I third that, I have the Duo, and the P2, both are super awesome amps, along with Roberts Headstage Arrow 5tx, Cypher Labs stuff, and ALO's products, the latter 2 no longer make any gear, so it is great to see the so called old styled gear still represented, nothing like in the past, so nice to know I could sell them, and replace them without any trouble, and now the P2 pro, and what an awesome BF price, $100. less than the +, if I had the extra funds, I would be toooo tempted not to get it? Go VorZuge!



As someone with both would you recommend the Duo over the P2? Are the EQ options a worthwhile addition. (context likely to run AK120 -> mojo -> P2/Duo)


----------



## ANDEROAN

anaguma said:


> As someone with both would you recommend the Duo over the P2? Are the EQ options a worthwhile addition. (context likely to run AK120 -> mojo -> P2/Duo)




it depends on what IEM I listen to, some pair better with the Dou, and others with the P2, the P2 has a cleaner more revealing sound to it, where the Dou tends to sound thicker/heavier/more fun with more emphasis on the lower end, but with the EQ switches/bass and treble, you can tweak the sound more, but overall the P2 is more cleaner and revealing, if your looking for a more analytical sound, but both are very awesome and very musical, adding to the soundstage and presence of whatever you'd be listening to, I pair with my brighter IEM's with the Dou, and my darker IEM's with the P2,


----------



## anaguma

ANDEROAN said:


> it depends on what IEM I listen to, some pair better with the Dou, and others with the P2, the P2 has a cleaner more revealing sound to it, where the Dou tends to sound thicker/heavier/more fun with more emphasis on the lower end, but with the EQ switches/bass and treble, you can tweak the sound more, but overall the P2 is more cleaner and revealing, if your looking for a more analytical sound, but both are very awesome and very musical, adding to the soundstage and presence of whatever you'd be listening to, I pair with my brighter IEM's with the Dou, and my darker IEM's with the P2,



That's really helpful context. Thanks. Interestingly though I've got 2 pairs of iems for now, my noble k10s for fun and laylas for a bit more analytical. The thing is I'm considering the aeon 2 closed (as I need some closed over ears...WAF) and will probably end up using the Vorzuge with them. Maybe I'll have to think how that will pair with them....hmmmmm.

Or i need to think about other closed backs that might play well with the P2s (as then I can save more for the closed backs)

Edit: sp


----------



## ekolite

Vorzuge amp with Aeon 2 I think would be so great.


----------



## Pepocoyo

Hi everyone, currently i have Meier 2Stepdance amp (it sounds like Meier Quickstep). I am just curious that if the Vorzuge amp Pure II+ or Pro are an upgrade from 2Stepdance in term of sound?


----------



## Noony

Finally pulled the trigger on Pure IIPRO to upgrade from Pure II+


----------



## Noony

It looks like this by the way.


----------



## rocketron

Love that.
Use my Pure ii+ every day.


----------



## rocketron

Noony said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on Pure IIPRO to upgrade from Pure II+


👍


----------



## Noony

(Near) half price Pure II+’s up for grabs if anyone’s interested!


----------



## rocketron

Still receiving the love.
Such a great amp.


----------



## Noony

rocketron said:


> Still receiving the love.
> Such a great amp.


Having used the pure II+ almost daily for 3 years, and the pure II max for almost a year now, I can tell you that in spite of Vorzuge’s own masterpiece of understatement, the new amp is much much better in just about every conceivable way possible.


----------



## Duncan

Noony said:


> Having used the pure II+ almost daily for 3 years, and the pure II max for almost a year now, I can tell you that in spite of Vorzuge’s own masterpiece of understatement, the new amp is much much better in just about every conceivable way possible.


Where is the Max?





The difference between the II+ and IIPro from my understanding was that the former is USB B, the latter USB C (faster charging).

Very happy to be informed correctly!!


----------



## rocketron

Think he meant Pro ?
Don’t think I will be upgrading any time soon.
I’m completely happy with the II+.
Wonderful sounding amp that just happens to be portable.


----------



## Noony

rocketron said:


> Think he meant Pro ?
> Don’t think I will be upgrading any time soon.
> I’m completely happy with the II+.
> Wonderful sounding amp that just happens to be portable.


Sorry yes I did mean the Pure II PRO. I changed expecting not much of an improvement either, I just got frustrated that no new portable amplifier (or any amplifier for that matter) could provide a sound that competed on any level with the pure II+ to drive my much loved (and IMHO hugely underrated) Ultrasone Ed5. So, having recently purchased a Hugo 2, I thought I would take a chance on the new amp anyway to power this wonderful sounding DAC (but ironically perfectly dreadful sounding DAC\Amp - it should be used to power nothing!) So like most people I wasn’t expecting much of an improvement over the still amazing sounding pure II+, after all it looks identical, costs almost the same, and even Vorzuge couldn’t be bothered to put out a new spec sheet for it or a proper description on their website (I even had to mail them to confirm it had USB C!) So I sat down with the the PROs to do an A/B comparison with the + hoping I would reach a favourable conclusion by the end of the day. Well that lasted about 10, maybe 15 seconds, because OMG! When you listen to the PRO there simply isn’t any going back to the +, non at all. It just does everything the + does even better. And yes I’m talking about faster, more controlled and hard hitting bass, even more transparent midrange moving vocals to a whole new level. Even the top end is more refined (how is that possible over the +?). In short there is an impression of a huge increase of power and control, but in terms of specification there is none at all. But of course specs aren’t worth a damn, I mean, Hugo 2 on its own is supposed to be able to power just about anything. Errr… no. I mean I am a bit weird with this though, I do use two PROs bridged in dual mono to push my ed5s. That’s a different level of SQ, but I’d be surprised if those of you using just a single Vorzuge to push iems aren’t going to be equally amazed.


----------



## Feischmaker

I have a Vorz Pure II, but havent been used for a long time because all my stuff rn are balanced.

What are my options if I were looking for portable amp (not dac/amp), with SQ similar or better than the Vorz with 4.4 output?


----------



## rocketron

Feischmaker said:


> I have a Vorz Pure II, but havent been used for a long time because all my stuff rn are balanced.
> 
> What are my options if I were looking for portable amp (not dac/amp), with SQ similar or better than the Vorz with 4.4 output?


Maybe look at Aroma 100TB.


----------



## Duncan

Feischmaker said:


> I have a Vorz Pure II, but havent been used for a long time because all my stuff rn are balanced.
> 
> What are my options if I were looking for portable amp (not dac/amp), with SQ similar or better than the Vorz with 4.4 output?


How does it sound to you? - I'm happy to run single ended with the Vorzuge as it is very clean, even though the rest of my gear is balanced.


----------



## Noony

Feischmaker said:


> I have a Vorz Pure II, but havent been used for a long time because all my stuff rn are balanced.
> 
> What are my options if I were looking for portable amp (not dac/amp), with SQ similar or better than the Vorz with 4.4 output?





Feischmaker said:


> I have a Vorz Pure II, but havent been used for a long time because all my stuff rn are balanced.
> 
> What are my options if I were looking for portable amp (not dac/amp), with SQ similar or better than the Vorz with 4.4 output?


The lack of a balanced output on the Pure II was a huge problem for me as well. Not least because Ultrasone’s Active X system doesn’t really work that well on single ended, which is ironic because Ultrasone have only recently introduced balanced cables for headphones, 3.5 & 6.3 s/e was their standard for years! Although that has never been a problem for me, as their own cables sound so shockingly bad with their headphones, I stopped using them a long long time ago. My solution as you can see from my last post, was to buy a second pure II and run 2 of them together in bridged dual mono. Now I wouldn’t say this solution was for everyone, but the rewards are pretty extraordinary. It certainly helps if you are handy with a soldering iron. All my headphone cables are dual mono (2x3.5 bridged). But I have an adapter for dual mono to 4.4 balanced which allows me to audition transducers using standard cables. Good luck with finding an amplifier with “SQ similar or better“ with a balanced output, particularly in respect of the Pure II in it’s latest PRO edition which is pretty amazing. Of course it is getting increasingly difficult to audition portable HP amplifiers, the fashion for high performance DAPs means they are becoming a rare breed. Dealers are becoming increasingly unwilling to stock them. But I did get to grips recently with the (generally well received) Cayin C9 and irrespective of mode, could do nothing with it, (really it just sounds so slooooow compared to the Pure II) and I’m also pretty familiar with latest and shiniest from ifi, which simply aren’t at the races (amp wise or DAC wise). Just my opinion though. Personally I’m hoping for a DAP that can compete (oh the joy of just one box and one charging lead - instead of 4!). Listened to lots of those over the years. AK’s SP2000 wasn’t really anywhere near but I’m hoping SP3000 comes closer.


----------

